# Forum About Russia Politics  Что происходит в Украине? События, новости.

## DrBaldhead

Посты выделены в отдельную тему. 
Первоначально находились здесь:  http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D1%81%...2%D0%B5-22306/  Л.
____________________________   
Очень жаль погибших. С обеих сторон. Но раз есть "А", должно быть "Б". Раз есть герои, должны быть и злодеи?
Рано раздавать почести, ой рано.

----------


## Suobig

Жаль, конечно, что погибли люди, но я не понимаю, в чем героизм. Пока я вижу только глупость. С обеих сторон. Трагическую глупость.

----------


## Paul G.

Это не герои, это пушечное мясо (я про бандитов, штурмующих учреждения государственной власти и стреляющих из-за угла в милицию). Такое же, как в Сирии. 
Собакам - собачья смерть. И не надо их жалеть и патоку разводить. Вы еще продемонстрируйте сочувствие террористам, которые автобусы и самолеты взрывают. Эти люди свой выбор сделали и за него ответили.

----------


## Ramil

Ну не так категорично. На Майдане стоят подлецы и идиоты. Гибнет, конечно же, больше идиотов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMEiyV8N2J93GdPNltPYM6w   *Maidan LIVE*

----------


## Lampada

Может, там вам виднее, но мне люди на снимках и на экране не показались похожими на подлецов или идиотов.  https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...w=1227&bih=559    *"Наша землячка на майдане в Киеве*  _Пользователь Галия сообщает:_ _На снимке — Назгуль Шукаева, подруга, живет в Киеве. Она — певица. Всю ночь провела на майдане. Сейчас дома у себя, отсыпается. Спросила у нее шутливо: «Сколько заплатили?» Ответила около часу назад: «Люди на майдане для себя стоят ..выражают свое несогласие с системой…с коррупцией…бандитизмом… Сейчас на Майдан столько людей валят…люди настроены доброжелательно..даже одухотворенные за свое правое дело…интересно за всем наблюдать»_

----------


## Ramil

> Может, там вам виднее, но мне люди на снимках и на экране не показались похожими на подлецов или идиотов.  https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B4%D0%B8+%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0  %BC%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5+2014&tbm=i  sch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=tVMHU8mpBYGC2AWfmICY  AQ&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1227&bih=559

 А по фотке это уже научились определять? http://glavpost.com.ua/?q=node/8521       
А идиоты, потому что вот:

----------


## Lampada

Не думаешь, что на твоих фотках это те, что по другой стороне баррикады?

----------


## Ramil

Отсюда: «Беркут» — «Нас предали!» — правда про ад, который происходил на майдане | ГлавPost - информационный портал, все новости Украины, последние новости дня в Украине и Мире, GlavPost, ГлавПост  _
И потом никто не показывал, как под Кабмином играли немецкие наступательные марши и развивались флаги со свастиками и рунами третьего рейха.
Никто не видел как 18-летнего срочника-солдата распяли на решетке на воротах в арке на входе в один из двориков, не показывали как водила автобуса не стал ехать по демонстрантам, когда его заблокировали, и остановил автобус. Фашисты разорвали этот автобус. Там был десяток «беркутов». Парням под бронежилеты, под голени-наколенники засовывали взрывпакеты, а мы двадцать минут не могли к ним прорваться. 
Никто не показывал поломанные руки и ноги, сотни пробитых шлемов и обгорелых тел в ожоговых отделениях по всей области. Постоянные огнестрелы. А один парень на Кабмине 24 числа стоял рядом со мной, потом после очередной волны сполз на колени. Мы думали подвел противогаз и он потерял сознание. Но когда его вытащили за строй, сняли шлем и противогаз, под воротником у него торчало шило в горле. Мы 3 дня сидели заблокированные в Кабмине. Нас было всего 900, а их 35 тысяч. По телеку не показывали наших автобусов без окон и еще много много другого. Б..ять, в 10 км от Киева стояла колонна с «тигрятами» из Крыма заблокированная. Это наша смена. А бандиты выставили перед ними толпу и не пускали в город. Ни один п..дор чиновник не берет на себя ответственность отдать приказ их там перебить и дать дорогу колонне. Все генералы либо в отпуске либо на больничном. Командовать некому. Каждый гандон боится за свое кресло.
На Банковой, когда бандиты рвали срочников, мы стояли в 500 метрах во дворе казначейства. Нам полтора часа не давали команду «фас». Этих ребят там просто с..ка в жертву принесли. А им вообще даже щиты сначала запрещали брать. И команда им была только держать позицию, и не применять никаких мер физического воздействия. Потому что мы тут, как оказалось не беспорядки ликвидируем, а обеспечиваем общественную безопасность на мирном митинге. А по телеку говорят только что мы тут мирных студентов п..здим. Да была бы такая х..ета в США, этих, с..ка, оппозиционеров уже бы объявили террористами и с..ка с пулемёта их.
В верхах одни предатели. А из спецназа просто все в конце сделают козлов отпущения.
А какой нить полкан потом скажет: «а я им команду не давал, это они произволом занимались, я вообще в это время на больничном был».
У нас тут три водомета и 2500 чел. беркута. Дали бы добро, мы бы на Банковой их сами могли бы заблокировать и перебить с..ка всех. Они герои только когда у нас руки связаны…_

----------


## Ramil

> Не думаешь, что на твоих фотках это те, что по другой стороне баррикады?

 Думаю, нет.
В том-то и дело, что в информационном пространстве все демонстранты белые и пушистые, а те, с другой стороны - воплощение зла. Так было уже много раз и ещё, наверное, будет. Все журналисты пишут, разумеется, одну лишь правду. Да, это "простой народ" (tm), да, они "мирные", да, диктатура и тоталитаризм, да, убивают только наёмники властей, да, среди протестующих все пришли по зову сердца, да, борьба за демократию, да, я не вижу лапши на своих ушах, да я идиот, да я буду дальше слушать "честных" журналистов и смотреть "честный" телевизор.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> *"Наша землячка на майдане в Киеве*  _Пользователь Галия сообщает:_ _На снимке — Назгуль Шукаева, подруга, живет в Киеве. Она — певица. Всю ночь провела на майдане. Сейчас дома у себя, отсыпается. Спросила у нее шутливо: «Сколько заплатили?» Ответила около часу назад: «Люди на майдане для себя стоят ..выражают свое несогласие с системой…с коррупцией…бандитизмом… Сейчас на Майдан столько людей валят…люди настроены доброжелательно..даже одухотворенные за свое правое дело…интересно за всем наблюдать»_  *Картинка*

 Это старое фото, еще декабрьское. Сегодня там не до певиц.

----------


## Lampada

Наверное, каждый видит, что хочет видеть.  Но кто-то отдаёт приказы идти с боевым огнестрельным оружием на мирную толпу и это непростительное преступление.

----------


## Ramil

> Но кто-то отдаёт приказы идти с боевым огнестрельным оружием на мирную толпу и это непростительное преступление.

 ЭТО. НЕ. МИРНАЯ. ТОЛПА.    
Вот фото, как мирный демонстрант мирно демонстрирует свой мирный протест... горите в аду пособники режима

----------


## Lampada

Начиналось всё мирно, да и сейчас с живой трансляции видно тысячи мирных людей.

----------


## Paul G.

> Ну не так категорично. На Майдане стоят подлецы и идиоты. Гибнет, конечно же, больше идиотов.

 Ну так "подлецы" и "идиоты" тоже делают свой выбор. Как им кажется - очень мудрый и продвинутый. Придти на майдан "за всё хорошее против всего плохого" и там сдохнуть, подставившись под провокаторов - это осмысленное действие. Просто сознание, которое "осмысливает" происходящее, неразвитое, инфантильное. 
И я тоже не понял, как дурака и подлеца можно определить по фотографии. По действиям - можно, а по фотографии или профессии - не понимаю. Это какая-то особая логика, толерантно-правозащитная. 
Для идиотов хитрые европейские аристократы (к золотой руке которых украинцы хотят припасть) специально придумали демократию, чтобы оные идиоты могли своё несогласие массово канализировать, а не бегать по майданам с палками и камнями. Не нравится вам бандит Янукович, а нравится точно такие же бандиты Тягнибок и Кличко, то нет проблем, выборы через 6 месяцев. А стоять на майдане "я за то, чтобы быть богатым и здоровым, а не бедным и больным", так это массовое помешательство. Состояние, в котором находится Украина, давно известно науке и называется психическая эпидемия: Эпидемии психические — Википедия

----------


## Lampada

*Andrey Tymofeiuk* Yesterday near Kyiv, Ukraine · Edited  _"Я думаю, что сейчас та ситуация, когда все вокруг в адовом шоке от происходящего. 
Прежде всего, в шоке ребята из ЕС. Они изображали из себя охуенных дипломатов, снизошедших до общения с бескультурным варваром-вождем страны третьего мира, оцепеневшим в ожидании подачки в виде Соглашения об ассоциации, которое наверняка позволяло ему приобрести пиздатый статус "великого евроинтегратора" в своей банановой республике и выиграть выборы 2015-го года. С высоты своего дипломатического полета они упустили тот ключевой момент, когда варвар внезапно наебал их, сделав для 46 миллионов своих рабов выбор в пользу орковского Мордора, а не эльфийского Валинора. Из-за адовейшей бюрократии и непонимания украинских реалий они позволили изначально мирной ситуации вылиться в чуть ли не гражданскую войну. Им, на самом деле, нахуй не нужен здесь жесткий замес с толпами беженцев, терактами, танками и прочими радостями - они приложат все усилия, чтобы не допустить этого, даже если для этого придется оставить у власти глупого варвара-вождя. Но проблема в том, что вождь, походу, совсем сошел с ума. Теперь придется не только отвечать на крайне сложные вопросы европейских телезрителей вроде "а схуяли там часть протестующих с нашими флагами носят националистическую атрибутику? а если они мирные, то какого хера они коктейли молотова бросают в копов?" и "а че, они так сильно хотят к нам в ЕС? а мы че внатуре примем 46 миллионов этих варваров к нам?", но и убеждать, что ситуация под контролем, и что терактов на 5 украинских АЭС никто не допустит. В общем Старушка Европа в шоке, она такого не видела со времен Югославии. Особенно в шоке еврокомиссар Фюле и Кэтрин Эштон - их дипломатическая карьера под угрозой, т.к. эффективность их работы крайне низка: будучи представителем ЕС в Украине, достигнуть перехода абсолютно мирного митинга в фазу лютого пиздеца смог бы и араб-иммигрант из пригорода Марселя. 
Лидеры оппозиции тоже в шоке. Они хотели воспользоваться энергией Майдана чтобы удовлетворить личные политические амбиции - а раскочегарилось все так, что мама не горюй! Они политиканы, а не полевые командиры - они толком не знают, что со всем этим движем делать. У них безумно сложная задача: с одной стороны, им нужно изображать пламенных революционеров, чтобы на баррикадах пиздюлей не выписали и со сцены нафиг не скинули, и, с другой стороны, им нужно усердно плакаться в жилетку Западу, чтобы те уверовали в сугубо мирную природу протеста, сочли их не главарями незаконных бандформирований, а легитимными лидерами мирного протеста, и потом назначили их тут главными когда все закончится. Пока что справляются плохо: то "куля в лоб", то "мы договорились о перемирии". В то, что они как-то контролируют протест, уже, походу, не верят и они сами. 
Да и сам Янукович тоже в шоке! Ведь все так удачно складывалось: поднялся из низов к вершине, стал одним из королей Донбасса, пережил провальный 2004-й год и потом всех нагнул, обеспечил всю Семью и, как венец успеха, построил себе охуительное поместье и заебашил там Золотой Унитаз. Пацан пришел к тотальному успеху! Более того, в 2015-м его ожидало сразу несколько вариантов для победы на выборах, а там, глядишь, можно было бы и перенять опыт Путина и Лукашенко в плане бесконечного правления. Но вот жадность фраера таки сгубила: осенняя авантюра с ассоциацией с ЕС обернулась катастрофой. Было несколько возможностей все замять, но Батя совершал неверные шаги, постоянно слушая своих "ястребов", и теперь ситуация крайне паскудная. Что ему теперь делать - ваще неясно. После 18-го февраля ситуацию уже назад в состояние "я плохой президент, но досижу до выборов 2015 года" не вернешь, силами Беркута всех не разгонишь, а Путина он уже порядочно заебал своей жадностью и тупизной, и помощь от него чревата потерей власти и активов. Остается шанс на создание Республики Донбасс со столицей в Енакиево, и нужно будет незамедлительно съебать туда на вертолете из Киева, когда тут станет слишком жарко. Но вдруг не получится ее создать? И, к тому же, как можно бросить свой Золотой Унитаз на правом берегу? Непонятно... А если бежать из страны, то куда? Кому он нужен без влияния и активов? Никому... А что, если повесят?! 
В шоке и "ястребы". Ребятки искренне думали, что стоит только тут побряцать слегонца щитами, так сразу все разбегутся. Потому что, понимаешь, все "реальные пацаны", "четкие ребята, что-то решающие", "уважаемые люди со связями" давно известны и вроде как поддерживают "ястребов", а все эти айтишники, фермеры и студенты - это все "лохи полные". А "лох - это судьба"! Пригнали беркут, ВВ, ГАИ, СБУ, титушек, криминалитет, просто зазомбированных идиотов - начали ими штурм. Раз начали...Нихуя. Второй раз начали...Нихуя. Третий раз начали... Нихуя! Не расходятся, гады!!! Даже наоборот - бьешь их, валишь их, а их наоборот все больше и они все сильнее. Руки начинают дрожать после того, как видишь весело горящий БТР, ранее внушавший абсолютную уверенность в своих силах. Батя, конечно, своих не сдаст: но что теперь делать-то, епт? Использовать армию? Но с ними не работали, не задобряли в отличие от ментов и прокуроров - вдруг изменят?  
Рядовые беркутята в еще большем шоке. Бойцы известной ОПГ "Беркут", которые по совместительству подрабатывают милицией, столкнулись с невиданной хуйней: в борьбе с ними объединились бизнесмены, которых они доили последние годы, и футбольные ультрас, с которыми они постоянно дрались на стадионах. Вначале все было прикольно: поучаствовать в движе в центре Киева, будучи полностью защищенным похуярить дубинкой безоружных людей, а потом получить медальки с деньгами и вернуться восвояси. Но оно все как-то неебически затянулось. Те, кто глупее (а их большинство), сейчас злы как черты на всех, не понимают почему еще Янык не отдал приказ всех разогнать (и перестрелять к ебеням самых активных) и считают, что Янык - тряпка. Те, кто поумнее (а их меньшинство), отчетливо понимают, как опасен разгон. Во-первых тупо не факт, что это все удастся, зато факт, что потери будут большими - а умирать за Золотой Унитаз не хочется. Во-вторых, даже если разогнать всех, то ведь завтра будут поодиночке мочить беркутовцев в подъездах, поскольку есть база данных с их именами и адресами. А, в отличие от регионалов, съебаться заграницу они не успеют, и всю прелесть народного гнева познают именно они. Им сейчас отчаянно хочется, чтобы Янык вернул все обратно, как было, но вероятность этого падает с каждым днем. 
Кремль тоже в шоке. Они вели свою тонкую КГБшную игру, поддерживая донецких бандитов, потихоньку наращивая влияние в Украине и скупая ключевые активы. Не спеша планировали аннексию половины Украины в формате "добровольного присоединения", развивая тут настоящую пятую колонну, а не ситуативную в виде донецкой Банды. Но тут этот долбоеб сначала заебал своими маневрами по вымогательству денег за вступление в ТС, а потом неумело заигрался и устроил какой-то совсем ненужный сейчас трэш. По-хорошему надо танки вводить в Донбасс и Крым, пока не поздно, да вот Олимпиаду нельзя портить, и вообще нихуя не готово - тут не маленькая Грузия, красиво и быстро все сделать без подготовки не получится, а если сделать не красиво, то можно получить как минимум проблемы с визами в Куршавель, а как максимум Третью Мировую. Пропаганда Кремля смотрит на то, как прямо сейчас на Майдане куется современная украинская нация, и плачет кровавыми слезами - хуй теперь всем этим людям объяснишь, что они "малороссы", что их язык придумали искусственно и что они какого-то хуя должны вернуться в лоно Империи и отстегивать Москве дань. Но даже это все хуйня по сравнению с тем, что простой русский мужик, привыкший за долгие годы к рабской покорности и к тому, что"ничего изменить нельзя", сейчас задумчиво смотрит на экран телевизора и видит, как вооруженный до зубов Беркут уже третий месяц не может ничего поделать с кучкой таких ранее всегда забавных и нелепых хохлов. Мысли в голову ему приходят нехорошие, и 
это очень беспокоит Кремль. Белорусский же мужик на ступень выше в развитии: он уже отошел от экрана к окну, и в не меньшей задумчивости смотрит уже на входные двери ближайшего РОВД, где из него не так давно выбивали взятку. 
И США с Британией в шоке. Им-то похуй на самом деле на страдания местных аборигенов, главное чтобы Россия не смогла тут усилиться, а Янукович как раз в последнее время составлял приятное впечатление диктатора, который и не ложится полностью под этих ужасных русских, и в то же время с ним можно договориться о бизнесе. В частности, о сланцевом газе и прочих ресурсных ништяках. И тут завертелось! Коктейли молотова, БТРы, катапульты, вся хуйня. Януковича походу могут скинуть - а кто блядь будет обязательства соблюдать, договоренности? Правый Сектор, да? А с кем теперь разговоры о бизнесе вести? С козаком Данилюком, да? А вдруг русские ломанутся и усилятся - разве такое можно допустить? 
Китай, у которого здесь тоже свои интересы в Крыму, не столько в шоке, сколько в недоумении: почему местный варвар все никак не разгонит своих противников? В самом Китае в 1989 году была такая же хрень на площади Тяньаньмень, но они без лишних сантиментов расстреляли сотни безоружных студентов, и все быстро закончилось. Запад, конечно, немного побурчал, но потом стал активно сотрудничать в экономическом плане. Китайцам неясно, почему диктатор не может поступить самым очевидным образом, но в целом им похуй: все это очень далеко, в восточноевропейские разборки они пока всерьез не вникают. И вообще на носу дела посерьезнее: партия поставила задачу выиграть абсолютно все медали на Олимпиаде-2016 и водрузить красный китайский флаг на Марсе, не до украинцев сейчас. 
Активное небезразличное население Киева в шоке уже несколько месяцев. Непрерывно в шоке. Шок с каждым днем все нарастал, но с какого-то момента его полностью заменил энтузиазм действия. Лучше привозить лекарства в Михайловский монастырь и хуярить омельченковскую плитку на Майдане, чем смотреть ужасы на Громадском и переживать у экрана.  
Пассивное безразличное население Киева пока еще пьет пивко на лавочке, лайкает фоточки вконтактике, смотрит Сваты-6 и топчет пельмешки. Оно еще не понимает, что происходит. Вот если негласное ЧП (в том числе ограничение на въезд в город), устроенное Яныком, продлится пару дней и в городе станет не хватать хавки - вот тогда оно окажется в таком шоке, которого еще не знало в своей жизни. 
Я думаю, что не в шоке сегодня только тот козак, которого я сегодня днем встретил на Майдане. У него длинный чуб, шаровары и нашивки на камуфляже с текстом вроде "Військо Запорізьке". Он с улыбкой уверенно шел на передовую к Беркуту, держа в одной руке щит с надписью "Слава Україні!", а в другой какую-то устрашающего вида палку. Он весело напевал какую-то песню, и во мне возникла уверенность, что этого человека не тревожат вопросы "как я доберусь сегодня домой?", "не случится ли со мной чего-нибудь?" и "что с нами со всеми потом будет?". 
Он в своей тарелке. Ему похуй."_

----------


## Paul G.

> ...вернуться в лоно Империи и отстегивать Москве дань.[/I]

 Очередная говноаналитика от какого-то провокатора. Малороссия всегда существовала за счет большой России. А сейчас это тем более заметно - украинская самостийная экономика в полной заднице и вынуждена брать кредит за кредитом от... России, в пользу которой якобы надо выплачивать "дань".

----------


## DrBaldhead

Отличная статья. Все в общем дураки и не лечатся, и только невменяемый фанатик, явно настроенный убить кого-нибудь, в своей тарелке. Побольше бы таких. Уж с ними то будет порядок. 
Взять хоть бы город Львов - просто чудо, а не город теперь.

----------


## Crocodile

+1 к Беркут предали. Был бы приказ, разогнали бы всех за полчаса.

----------


## Ramil

Дальше не читал:  

> прямо сейчас на Майдане куется современная украинская нация

 Кузнецу бы морду набить...     
Тут ещё: http://malaya-zemlya.livejournal.com/620970.html

----------


## Ramil

> Начиналось всё мирно, да и сейчас с живой трансляции видно тысячи мирных людей.

 Пока они были мирными, никто по ним не стрелял. И ещё меня удивляет и восхищает терпение и выдержка бойцов спецназа. Ведь стараются ещё приказы выполнять, действуют максимально мягко. 
Мирный протест:

----------


## Ramil

> "идиоты" тоже делают свой выбор.

 Да, и выбор этот - идиотский. Толкать свою страну в анархию, гражданскую войну, разруху и хаос просто потому, что руководство страны ворует... Это, знаете ли... я даже слова нужного подобрать не могу. Преступный идиотизм, что ли.

----------


## Crocodile

> Да, и выбор этот - идиотский. Толкать свою страну в анархию, гражданскую войну, разруху и хаос просто потому, что руководство страны ворует... Это, знаете ли... я даже слова нужного подобрать не могу. Преступный идиотизм, что ли.

 В одном из видео, которое мне попадалось, на заднем плане какая-то старушка шла с сумкой, и вдруг она берет из мостовой камень и бросает его в "черепаху" Беркута. Естественно, она попасть в "черепаху" не может, до Беркута метров 200 - 300 навскидку, но старушка с увлечением берет еще один камень и опять бросает. Потом опять. Потом, видимо утомившись, продолжает идти по своим делам. Сомневаюсь, что старушка внятно представляет себе суть конфликта. Полагаю, что её все настолько достало, что вот так она выразила своё отношение к власти. В какой ещё день можно так непринуждённо покидаться камнями в ментов?

----------


## Homsa

Так уж случилось что я – киевлянин и живу в одном информационном пространстве с митингующими. Чертовски интересно читать новости из других стан в которых события в Украине для легкости восприятия и привлечения зрителей упрощают до одного-двух факторов и недостаток глубокого анализа заменяют эмоциональными эпитетами, окрашивающими все происходящее только в черный и белый цвета. 
Называть их героями так же неправильно как и подлецами/глупцами. Хотя бы потому что эти слова не описывают суть процесса а просто призваны формировать определенную эмоциональную окраску, заранее объясняющую все происходящее и сваливающих всех в одну кучу. 
Разогнать майдан совсем не сложно. Проблема в том что люди на площади – не причина а симптом болезни общества. И радикализация толпы произошла в основном не из за информационных «вбросов» не со стороны журналистов и слов с трибун, а из официальных действий власти. В основном как раз из за попыток разогнать майдан. (Бесплодность полицейских мер обнаруживала всегдашний прием плохих правительств — пресекая следствия зла, усиливать его причины. Василий Осипович Ключевский «Лекции по русской истории». Лекция 72.) 
Помните старый советский анекдот про награждение Николая ІІ орденом имени Ленина за создание революционной ситуации в России? Когда я смотрел новости, у меня складывалась впечатление что правительство делает все возможное чтобы подогреть толпу.
Не поймите меня неправильно… Я не пытаюсь оправдать митингующих, но я и вправду не вижу «западного следа» в процессе «подогрева» местных жителей. Нет необходимости проплачивать митингующих, хотя бы потому что они готовы стоять за свои деньги. Нет необходимости сваливать проявления насилия на переодетых провокаторов, хотя бы потому что МВС не отпирается. 
Я понимаю что трудно принимать на веру слова неизвестно кого из интернета, но поверьте – в Украине живут обычные люди. И трусость/глупость/героизм это не те качества, которые присущи какой то отдельной нации на генетическом уровне. То что происходит сейчас – действительно массовое явление и большинство тех о ком вы говорите – обычные люди, мало чем отличающиеся от тех кого вы видите у себя на работе или по дороге в магазин.

----------


## Ramil

> но поверьте – в Украине живут обычные люди

 Я охотно верю, но видишь ли...

----------


## DrBaldhead

И что с того? Западного следа нет? Ладно, видимо Нуланд прилетала в бахилах. 
Так чего, одобрять весь этот бедлам теперь, раз следа нет? 
Кроме того, обычные люди, имеете ли вы ввиду, что за типы к вам примазались? Не кто-нибудь, а националисты, бандеровцы, иначе говоря всякие типы, открыто заявляющие о своей ненависти к России и русским. И пока "обычные люди" будут терпеть эту публику хотя бы рядом с собой на одной площади, не будет у нас тут никому дела, что за нелегкая их на эту площадь принесла.

----------


## Crocodile

Уважаемый, Хомса. Будучи сторонним наблюдателем, и пытаясь разобраться в ситуации, я ищу ответ на, как мне кажется, очень простой вопрос. Вопрос не риторический и не провокационный. Вот с вашей точки зрения, могла ли возникнуть зеркально противоположная ситуация: с одной стороны президент Ющенко (или Тимошенко, или Кличко) с Беркутом, а с другой - Таможенномайдан, Янукович на сцене с микрофоном, бутылки с зажигательной смесью, цепи и т.д.?  
Вот лично мне представляется, что та старушка, о которой я уже упоминал, бросила бы свои пару булыжников в любом случае, ибо произвол власти Януковича ничем особенным не отличается от произвола власти Ющенко. Но, это моё личное мнение и я не пытаюсь никого задеть. Буду рад услышать ваше мнение.

----------


## Homsa

> Я охотно верю, но видишь ли...

 Да. И одного этого достаточно чтобы не привлекать излишние сущности.   

> И пока "обычные люди" будут терпеть эту публику хотя бы рядом с собой на одной площади, не будет у нас тут никому дела, что за нелегкая их на эту площадь принесла.

 Собственно это скорее схожесть чем различие от тех кто стоит на майдане. Там тоже не особо разбираются какая нелегкая занесла ребят в оцепление администрации президента и почему обычные люди могут поддерживать "Воров и убийц".    

> Уважаемый, Хомса. Будучи сторонним наблюдателем, и пытаясь разобраться в ситуации, я ищу ответ на, как мне кажется, очень простой вопрос. Вопрос не риторический и не провокационный. Вот с вашей точки зрения, могла ли возникнуть зеркально противоположная ситуация: с одной стороны президент Ющенко (или Тимошенко, или Кличко) с Беркутом, а с другой - Таможенномайдан, Янукович на сцене с микрофоном, бутылки с зажигательной смесью, цепи и т.д.?  
> Вот лично мне представляется, что та старушка, о которой я уже упоминал, бросила бы свои пару булыжников в любом случае, ибо произвол власти Януковича ничем особенным не отличается от произвола власти Ющенко. Но, это моё личное мнение и я не пытаюсь никого задеть. Буду рад услышать ваше мнение.

 Думаю что теоретически могла бы если бы Ющенко/Тимошенко/и т.д. так же здорово лажанулись. 
Собственно Ющенко был плохим президентом. Но он не пытался подобрать всю власть под себя. Не было давления на прессу. Не было контроля конституционного суда. Не было большинства в парламенте. Были существенно меньше полномочия чем у Януковича. Его никто не любил, но вроде и не было причин демонизировать его. На очередных выборах он тихо слился и его место совершенно законно занял Янукович. Но время шло, предвыборные обещания не выполнялись, популярность Януковича стремительно падала... А тут еще и попытка "закрутить гайки".

----------


## Crocodile

> Думаю что теоретически могла бы если бы Ющенко/Тимошенко/и т.д. так же здорово лажанулись.

 Спасибо, я понял ваше мнение.   

> Собственно Ющенко был плохим президентом. Но он не пытался подобрать всю власть под себя. Не было давления на прессу. Не было контроля конституционного суда. Не было большинства в парламенте. Были существенно меньше полномочия чем у Януковича. Его никто не любил, но вроде и не было причин демонизировать его. На очередных выборах он тихо слился и его место совершенно законно занял Янукович. Но время шло, предвыборные обещания не выполнялись, популярность Януковича стремительно падала... А тут еще и попытка "закрутить гайки".

 Понимаете, вы объяснили почему вы недовольны Януковичем. Я могу это принять. Но, сказав, в чем отличие власти Януковича от власти Ющенко, вы, как мне кажется, упустили главный момент майдана. А именно - экстремизм. Почему майдан никогда не требует такой простой и известной вещи как правительство национального единства? Мне кажется, это бы остудило многие горячие головы, да и создало бы необходимую систему сдержек и противовесов для нормального функционирования бюрократических и судебных инстанций.

----------


## Homsa

> Понимаете, вы объяснили почему вы недовольны Януковичем.

 Я не высказывал собственное мнение. Просто пытался в меру способностей прямо ответить на заданный вопрос)   

> Но, сказав, в чем отличие власти Януковича от власти Ющенко, вы, как мне кажется, упустили главный момент майдана. А именно - экстремизм. Почему майдан никогда не требует такой простой и известной вещи как правительство национального единства? Мне кажется, это бы остудило многие горячие головы, да и создало бы необходимую систему сдержек и противовесов для нормального функционирования бюрократических и судебных инстанций.

 А Рамиль уже ответил на этот вопрос. Про 95%.  
"Майдан" - это коллективное бессознательное. Он не может быть конструктивным просто в силу собственной природы. Первые протесты были абсолютно мирными (самые первые - даже в чем то "хипанскими"). И чем больше было на него давление - тем больше он радикализировался. Была обоюдная эскалация насилия. Но у толпы нет структуры, нет четко прописанных целей. Она просто реагирует на внешние раздражения. В отличии от правительства с четкой структурой и контролем над собственными действиями. Поэтому и ответственность на правительстве большая. 
Ситуация напоминает человека который пытается навести порядок в осином гнезде. Изначально оно спокойно висит на дереве. Потом вы подходите к нему и кричите в середину чтобы все успокоились и не гудели. Потом начинаете ожесточенно отмахиваться от демонстрантов, а потом прихлопнув парочку вы спрашиваете почему рой состоит из радикалов и жалуетесь что с ними невозможно вести конструктивный диалог.

----------


## Crocodile

> Он не может быть конструктивным просто в силу собственной природы.

 Таки плохо.  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> почему рой состоит из радикалов и жалуетесь что с ними невозможно вести конструктивный диалог.

 Неправда. Протест изначально содержал в себе радикалов (т.е. боевиков). Всё было готово заранее. Потому что пролить кровь и замазать этой кровью легитимные власти - это и было целью боевиков.

----------


## Homsa

> Таки плохо.

 Таки да.   

> Всё зависит от того, какие новости Вы смотрите. Я вот смотрел новости и видел, как в безоружных милиционеров бросали бутылки с зажигательной смесью, камни, палки, били правоохранителей цепями и т.п.

 Вы просто стали следить за ситуацией когда начался "экшн". События начали разворачиваться задолго до этого. 
Первый митинг -  21 ноября. Разгон это митинга -  30 ноября. Ситуацию можно было легко исправить, но риторика представителей среднего звена власти и отказ президента на время расследования отстранить от исполнения министра МВД дала повод для того чтобы обыватели поняли что правительство не считает разгон 30го чем то экстраординарным и наказан никто не будет. 
1го января (первые выходные после событий 30го) первый действительно массовый митинг с народными гуляниями, захватом пары админзданий и свалкой на банковой. (те самые фотографии радикалов с цепями). Были и другие фотографии/видеозаписи. Так что в этот день беркут и радикалы доказали что стоят друг друга. 
Понимаете… стоять на морозе и просто в воздух высказывать как вы возмущены это скучно. И холодно. Чем дольше майдан оставляли в покое тем меньше народу приходило на площадь. Если бы радикалы в этот момент продолжили какие либо агрессивные действия это только оттолкнуло народ от майдана. И в тот момент когда казалось бы все уже почти задолбались стоять была предпринята вторая попытка зачистки майдана. Народу на площади опять прибавилось. И опять пошли дни бездействия которые уменьшали накал протестующих. Оппозиция в этот момент беспомощно размахивала руками и стремительно теряла авторитет среди протестующих. И как подарок судьбы – 16го января в очень интересный с юридической точки зрения способ принят ряд мягко говоря провокационных для конкретной ситуации законов. Очередные массовые сборы, улюлюканье в сторону оппозиции призывающей стоять и ничего не делать, первые столкновения на грушевского (да. Те самые с коктейлями молотова и первыми трупами).  
Вот где то так…

----------


## Ramil

С митингами всё ясно. Мне не ясно другое - есть такая вот организация СБУ. Это не ФСБ и не АНБ, но "просрать" (простите, другого слова нет) подготовку, координацию, мобилизацию боевиков и пр. было просто невозможно. Не такая уж была и конспирация. Рассылки делали через соц. сети, отследить рассылающих, поговорить по душам и выяснить, кто за всё это платит - справился бы и школьник. Непрофессионализм отпадает. Остаётся умысел. То есть видели, знали, но ничего почему-то не делали для предотвращения. Интересно, почём нынче родина? Видимо, не так уж и дорого. 
Второе - хорошо, проспали, митинг случился, менты зачищают. ОК. Где должен быть командир? Что должно делать СБУ? Правильно - задерживать активистов, допрашивать, выявлять пароли, явки. Было это сделано? Нет! 
Теперь вопросы к властям. Зачистили площадь - как могло случиться, что на неё опять стали попадать майданутые? Почему на площадь вообще кого-нибудь пускали? Ладно, чтим права, значит. Хорошо. Случилось так, что площадь опять заполнилась. Очевидно же (или только я такой проницательный?), что это не хаотичное сборище, а вполне скоординированная и хорошо подготовленная провокация. СБУ, ау?! Ладно, если б я хотел очистить площадь мирно, сделать надо было следующее:
* Блокировать все подходы (исключить подвоз продовольствия, воды, топлива и пр.);
* Отключить сотовую связь (поставить глушилки по периметру - нет связи, нет координации);
* Отключить электричество;
* Выкинуть всех журназидов нах оттуда (без красивой картинки весь этот протест скатился бы в УГ за 24 часа и люди разошлись бы по домам). 
Какие были бы последствия? Да никаких. Европа бы покудахтала чуть, да и забыла бы.
Все эти простые и очевидные даже идиоту вещи можно было было бы сделать сразу же и никакого бы кровопролития не было бы. Я бы ещё понял, если бы происходило что-то беспрецедентное, но ведь все знали, чем это может кончиться. Примеров из недавней истории, к сожалению, предостаточно. 
Хорошо, всё это не было сделано. Отдаётся приказ зачистить майдан "без насилия". Это же уже полный идиотизм. Опять очевидно, что это невозможно. Понимали ли это те, кто отдавал приказ? Да, понимали. Но бздели за свои места, либо... ну либо делали это специально, подставляя ментов, будучи тоже в доле. Опять же, развяжи спецназу руки - жертв, как ни странно, было бы меньше. Да, может несколько несчастных случаев, ранения, сотрясения, но гораздо больше людей бы не пострадало. Зачищаешь - зачищай до конца. 
Ну и, наконец, сейчас, отдельный привет президенту Украины. Вот запустить ситуацию до такого состояния - это надо умудриться. Политика "и нашим и вашим", которая привела вот к этому п...цу уже давно разобрана в курсах истории разных государств и эпох. Когда правительственный квартал столицы твоего государства превращается в зону боевых действий, когда половина страны уже неподконтрольна, какие-то упыри захватывают прокуратуры, суды и ПЕРВОЕ, что делают - жгут нах все документы из сейфов, когда половина глав местного самоуправления открыто выражают неподчинение - надо либо прямо сейчас уходить в отставку (если ты дерьмо и хочешь окончательно убить свою страну), либо  вводить режим чрезвычайного положения и задействовать армию (если ты президент), но опять же - лояльность армии, видимо, тоже под большим сомнением. 
Теперь вопрос о том, что делать России. Отдельные идиоты (или провокаторы) уже говорят - вот сейчас Украина развалится и нам отойдёт Восток. Простите, но после развала Украины мы получим у себя под боком какой-то "Гондурас" с беженцеми и разрухой, и чтобы его "разгондурасить", надо будет вбухать туда ещё куеву хучу бабла (ну а потом они нас ещё и кинут и  в лучших традициях захотят опять воссоединиться).
Я, конечно, не гений, но считаю, что России надо официально сохранять политику полного невмешательства (по крайней мере - делать вид). Пропаганду и информационную войну вести можно, с Европой договариваться, но боже упаси Россию от развала Украины. Постараться протолкнуть на следующих выборах если не лояльного, то уж хотя бы нейтрального кандидата. Перекупить, если потребуется (не обижайтесь, украинцы, но ваша независимость - это фикция и все ваши правительства с 1991 года это успешно доказывали). Украина нужна России как буферная зона. На худой конец - пусть идут в свой Евросоюз - это окончательно угробит остатки их экономики, но раз так хотят... опомнятся потом, но будет поздно, они не Греция, кормить их за просто так никто не будет. Собственно, это, конечно, худший сценарий, но даже он будет более выгоден для России, чем развал Украины на части.

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня в Харькове

----------


## DrBaldhead

> *ВИДЕО* 
> Сегодня в Харькове

 Судя по ряду признаков, это было не сегодня, а первого февраля.
Кроме того, это не совсем "Харькiв пiднявся". Так называемые "протестующие" путешествуют по стране и организуют митинги. Иногда их привозят автобусы, иногда поездом. Местное население уже вынуждено от них отбиваться. Как, например, здесь:  
Естественно, существует категория граждан, что искренне верит, будто "мятежи" в восточных регионах поднимает местное население, а противостоят ему "титушки" и прочие прихвостни "банды Януковича".  
Стоит отметить, таким же образом "протест" распространялся и по Сирии. Правда, тогда Башар аль Ассад сразу понял что к чему, и накрыл их автобусы артиллерией, едва они въехали в страну. Одного не учел - у известных товарищей появился повод натравить на него еще больше, ведь тиран, свое население (точнее, присвоенное ему), артиллерией долбает!
По той же причине местная полиция стоит и ловит мордой камни. И Янукович это знает - стоит ему всерьез разобраться с этим, его тут же нарекут тираном и мучителем, и начнут очередную интервенцию. По той же причине, случись такой протест в США, злобные копы, прямо из сказок Алекса Джонса, загнали бы простолюдинов обратно домой. Что и произошло во время Occupy Wallstreet. 
Надо признать, это очень умно. Это не 19 век, когда каждый город жил своей жизнью. Сегодня 300 человек можно перебросить в другой регион за несколько часов, где они тут же выйдут на центральную площадь, и получится, что в двух, в трех, в дофига регионов беспорядки. И внезапно по планете уже шагают революции и разруха. Эх, знали бы большевики начала 20 века, что так можно, изошли бы на слюну.

----------


## Basil77

"Борцы за свободу" грабят магазины и угрожают журналистам (с 10-й минуты самое интересное):

----------


## it-ogo

Ганди приехал в Данди. Ганди - это голова. Я бы ему палец в рот не положил.

----------


## Ramil

> "Борцы за свободу" грабят магазины и угрожают журналистам (с 10-й минуты самое интересное):

 Грабишь такой магазин... и Украина встаёт с колен!

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Ганди приехал в Данди. Ганди - это голова. Я бы ему палец в рот не положил.

 Это еще что. Вот когда на онлайн-трансляциях майданы были разрешены комментарии, так там тысяч пятьдесят "пикейных жилетов" одновременно так трещали  ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Случайно совпало

 А в Венесуэле, говорят, пригрозили отключить газ в "захваченных фашистами" регионах. Не иначе, рука Москвы...

----------


## Lampada

Майдан онлайн:    http://news.liga.net/video/politics/...anslyatsii.htm

----------


## Ramil

И так, президента-импотента сместили. Остаётся только пожелать украинцам успехов на пути к процветанию с новым "честным" президентом Юлией Тимошенко. Надеюсь, со здоровьем у неё всё будет хорошо, а то хворала всё. Почему-то не сомневаюсь, что теперь она моментально поправится. Разумеется, она не допустит разгула коррупции и обнищания населения. С ней вы вступите в Евросоюз, а ваша экономика по темпам роста скоро перегонит Китай. Думаю, не пройдет и нескольких месяцев, и вы будете вспоминать о кровавой тирании Януковича лишь в кошмарных снах. Я надеюсь, что новый президент Украины будет тем, кого вы заслуживаете. Вы не хотели и не могли терпеть эту власть - вы добились, чего вы хотели. Теперь у вас впереди только хорошее.

----------


## it-ogo

> Я надеюсь, что новый президент Украины будет тем, кого вы заслуживаете. Вы не хотели и не могли терпеть эту власть - вы добились, чего вы хотели. Теперь у вас впереди только хорошее.

 Думаю, что мы заслужили то, чтобы нашу судьбу решали мы сами, а не "президент, которого мы заслуживаем". Президент - просто чиновник.  
Думаю, что в ближайшей перспективе будет очень трудно и паршиво - в экономическом смысле. Эта паршивость накапливалась очень давно и сейчас выйдет на поверхность.  В частности, моя бюджетная работа, вполне возможно, накроется. Надо будет мне перебираться в твои коллеги, Рамиль, на полный день. 
Думаю, что тот из политиков, кому в конечном итоге достанется разгребать эту политику и эту экономику, закончит с низким рейтингом, как бы правильно он ни действовал. 
Однако, в конечном итоге оно того стоило. Лучше ужасный конец, чем ужас без конца, нес па? 
Еще я думаю, что Юле не светит ни президентство, ни премьерство, хотя она и единственный из больших украинских политиков, умеющих говорить то, что толпа хочет услышать прямо сейчас. Кому светит - понятия не имею. 
А унитаз Януковича оказался не золотым, точнее, не полностью золотым - только крантики. Зато у него были павлины. ("Павлины, говоришь? Хех!..") 
Да, а США, Европа, Таможенный союз и иже с ними здесь почти совсем ни при чем, что бы они там себе ни воображали.

----------


## Полуношник

Патриарх-то все эти дни, пока российские политики призывали Януковича перестрелять всех бандеровцев нафиг, сидел в келье и читал библию. А сразу после смещения Януковича - так _совпало_ - дочитал до заповедей. А там, надо же, "не убий".

----------


## Paul G.

> Думаю, что мы заслужили то, чтобы нашу судьбу решали мы сами, а не "президент, которого мы заслуживаем". Президент - просто чиновник.

 Вы сами ничего решить не в состоянии. Это иллюзия. На самом деле, никто не в состоянии. Потому что концепция всеобщего избирательного права этого не позволяет. Даже если упразднить политикум совсем и дать обществу по каждому вопросу принимать решение самостоятельно. В результате члены клуба "95%" просто задавят голосами 5% думающих и компетентных. 
Поэтому современная "демократия" - мертворожденный идеологический продукт (и умные люди это понимали еще в начале 20-го века и даже раньше): если вы соблюдаете её принципы честно, то у вас всё разваливается из-за 95% некомпетентных идиотов, которые всегда будут побеждать числом; а если вы не хотите, чтобы так было, то приходится жульничать и обманывать эти 95%, внушая полезное обществу мнение через экспертов, зомбоящик, навязывать ложный выбор и т.д., что демократией тоже трудно назвать, потому что появляется соблазн выдать полезное мнение за мнение нужное, например, банкирам или другим жуликам (и нетрудно представить, что именно так и происходит - кризис налицо).

----------


## Ramil

> мы заслужили то, чтобы нашу судьбу решали мы сами.

 Блажен, кто верует.
(Я без сарказма, кстати. Просто лично я в это не верю. Дай вам бог.)

----------


## E-learner

Мнение Майдана по поводу перевыборов президента в конце года:

----------


## Lampada

Как во всём происходящем разобраться? 
 Может, давайте будем сбразывать сюда разные нормальные блоги, живые журналы. 
 Каждый считает, что только он прав.  И да, каждый по-своему прав. 
 Но хорошо бы, если  б люди смогли поскорее между собой договориться, иначе очень страшно за всех. 
 Жить-то дальше надо. 
Вот вроде один нормальный журнал:   Дневник обывателя во время войны Ужас!

----------


## Lampada

* * *Published on Feb 22, 2014 *  22.02.2014, пикет журналистов и деятелей культуры под офисами телеканала Интер

----------


## E-learner

> Как во всём происходящем разобраться?

 Если нужны последние новости то, например, здесь.

----------


## Paul G.

> Но хорошо бы, если  б люди смогли поскорее между собой договориться, иначе очень страшно за всех. 
>  Жить-то дальше надо.

 С кем договориться? С потомками бандеровцев и прочих УПА, гитлеровских прихвостней, устроивших геноцид во время ВОВ? Вы что пишите-то такое? Это все равно что предлагать американцам жить в одном государстве с последователями бен Ладена, ходить с ними по одним улицам, выбирать из них сенаторов и конгрессменов и т.д. Себе-то в США вы такого не хотите, не так ли? Но соседям рекомендуете.
Особо ретивых западенцев необходимо либо ликвидировать, как были ликвидированы Бандера и Шухевич (и мелкие их приспешники), либо как-то отгородиться от них путем создания отдельного государства (или прямого присоединения к России). Первое, к сожалению, в данный момент невозможно, остаются пути (гео)политические.

----------


## Lampada

Пшонка имение: Сокровища Пшонки: древние иконы и картины, похищенные Евангелии, мощи Святых - имение кровавого экс-генпрокурора. ФОТОрепортаж+ВИДЕО - Беркут, избиение, Пшонка, евромайдан,   *В доме прокурора Украины*

----------


## Lampada

Власть?  ЯП файлы - Сериал."До и после 18.02".5серия."После..."ч2

----------


## Lampada

Эль Мюрид - Украина. Вечер 23 февраля

----------


## Lampada

Colonel Cassad - Антибандеровский митинг в Севастополе

----------


## Lampada

Все в Семью. Бизнес Виктора Януковича -

----------


## Crocodile

> Colonel Cassad - Антибандеровский митинг в Севастополе

 От себя могу засвидетельствовать, что крымчане хронически раздражены на центральную власть в Киеве. Все эти метания туда-сюда им нафиг не сдались. В принципе, Крым - автономная республика и там есть свой парламент, флаг (кстати, триколор) и гимн. Основную часть заработка приносят приезжие в сезон отдыха. Огромный контингент отдыхающих - из России. Лично мои впечатления: если летишь через Киев, то на паспортном контроле тебе отвечают на украинском, а если летишь сразу в Симферополь, то на русском. Если уж слушать народ, то давайте послушаем.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

Раз уж тут заикнулись про Севастополь, то скажу еще пару копеек. Администрация Киева систематически сеет раздор в Крыму между русскими и крымскими татарами. Чуть что - крымские татары бегут на поклон Киеву, мол приструните этих русских. Примеров куча, но вот в связи с недавними событиями:    

> http://crimea.comments.ua/news/2014/02/23/154030.html[/URL]]
> Как передает сайт «Крым.Комментарии», выступая с трибуны, глава меджлиса Рефат Чубаров [...] также отметил, что в этот же срок симферопольские власти должны демонтировать памятник Ленину на главной площади крымской столицы. 
> Кроме того, участники митинга потребовали от Верховной Рады Украины досрочного прекращения полномочий крымского парламента и проведения досрочных выборов депутатов ВР АРК. При этом собравшиеся потребовали гарантированного и эффективного представительства крымских татар в Верховной Раде АРК, городских и районных советах, во всей структуре исполнительной власти Крыма - в министерствах, ведомствах, республиканских комитетах, правоохранительных органах на уровне руководящих должностных лиц, 
> Митингующие также потребовали немедленного привлечения к уголовной ответственности высших должностных лиц АРК *за сепаратистские призывы и действия*.

 Кто следит за темой, тот сразу поймёт.

----------


## Homsa

Вот, кстати, Вы интересовались возможен ли "таможенносоюзный" майдан)
Представте что этот митинг разогнан злым львовским ОМОНом.
Не ожидаете же вы конструктивной и взвешенной реакции в этом случае?
P.S. Я лично ничего против севастопольцев и их требований не имею. Не бейте больно)

----------


## Crocodile

> Вот, кстати, Вы интересовались возможен ли "таможенносоюзный" майдан)

 Ну, я имел в виду в Киеве. Если бы Евромайдан прошел бы во Львове, я бы тоже не удивлялся.  ::    

> Не ожидаете же вы конструктивной и взвешенной реакции в этом случае?

 Проблема в том, что джина очень легко выпустить из бутылки. И джин есть не только в одной бутылке. События показывают, что джинов может быть не так просто остановить. Я пытался сказать, что если бы, вместо того, чтобы майданить за свержение существующего правительства, майданили бы, допустим, за правительство национального единства, анархии можно было бы избежать.   

> P.S. Я лично ничего против севастопольцев и их требований не имею. Не бейте больно)

 Всё-таки думаю, что это вам сейчас так кажется с высоты своей эйфории победителя, свергнувшего мерзкого тирана. Ибо, как нас учит история, если каждому давать - поломается кровать. 
Про Крым я уже сказал. Украина: Крым вторые сутки живёт сам. Бандеровско-демократический Киев просит 35 млрд
Еще предлагаю посмотреть на вот эти общеизвестные вещи: Сепаратизм по-украински
И что же останется от Украины при таком общедемократическом раскладе?

----------


## Homsa

> Всё-таки думаю, что это вам сейчас так кажется с высоты своей эйфории победителя

 Нет. Правда-правда. Если выбор между удерживать крым силой или отсоединить - то лучше по моему отпустить. Ну не стоит этот вопрос пролитой крови.
P.S. Каждый год летом отдыхаю в Севостополе. Ссылками не удивили)

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет. Правда-правда. Если выбор между удерживать крым силой или отсоединить - то лучше по моему отпустить. Ну не стоит этот вопрос пролитой крови.
> P.S. Каждый год летом отдыхаю в Севостополе. Ссылками не удивили)

 Мне, вот тоже кажется, что лучше отпустить, но не так всё просто. До сих пор крымские татары полагались на сильную руку Киева. А если сейчас всё уплывёт в никуда, они опять останутся никому не нужны. Согласятся ли они с таким положением дел? Вряд ли. Пацан уже давно идёт к успеху, а тут такой облом. Для татар, русские - чистой воды угнетатели последних лет, эдак триста. Не забудем и про украинцев, живущих в Крыму, они ведь тоже люди. Посему, при полном бездействии Киева "отряды самообороы" могут появится в Крыму и со стороны поборников демократии различного, но монолитного национального состава. И эти разные "отряды самообороны" вряд ли так легко поладят друг с другом..

----------


## Homsa

Вскрытие покажет.
У нас тут в последнее время прогнозов... Даже Павел Глоба подключился.
Я же со своей стороны постараюсь сделать все возможное для сохранения мира и порядка в регионе.

----------


## Ramil

> Даже Павел Глоба подключился.

 Напомнило анекдот:
Местный телеканал, ведущий передачи:
- Учёные вычислили что сегодня мимо земли пролетит астероид. Так это или нет, мы решили спросить у нашего астролога... 
Тем временем, Севастополь поднял российский флаг. Интересно, чем дело кончится. Россия (я очень надеюсь) официально в это не вмешается.

----------


## DrBaldhead

МИД России выступил против диктатуры и терроризма на Украине

----------


## Ramil

> МИД России выступил против диктатуры и терроризма на Украине

 Последнее китайское предупреждение... Толку-то? Если говорить более обобщённо, я вообще не понимаю смысла всех этих "заявлений", "выражений глубокой озабоченности", "нот протеста" и пр. Вот что меняется в мировой политике, если МИД России с чем-то там выступит?

----------


## Crocodile

> Если говорить более обобщённо, я вообще не понимаю смысла всех этих "заявлений", "выражений глубокой озабоченности", "нот протеста" и пр. Вот что меняется в мировой политике, если МИД России с чем-то там выступит?

 Дипломатические дела. Конвенция, международное право, и т.д. Я так понимаю, типа легитимация ввести ограниченный контингент, или, допустим, оказать посильную интернациональную помощь братьям. Старые дела про законность версус легитимность..

----------


## Ramil

Не-не-не, одно дело действительно, когда после ноты протеста происходит какое-то силовое действие. Тогда в этом есть смысл. Был раньше. Сейчас все прекрасно понимают, что никакой "прямой политики" не будет. Скажут по телеку "выразили глубокую озабоченность", два мужика с бутылкой на кухне посмотрят и скажут: "Чемберлен голова!". Всё.
Дань традиции, не более.

----------


## Crocodile

Вмешаются, нах.. Хоть оружием, но помогут. Там и "добровольцы" подкатят. Принудят к миру нах..

----------


## Ramil

> Вмешаются, нах.. Хоть оружием, но помогут. Там и "добровольцы" подкатят. Принудят к миру нах..

 Мой прогноз такой - сегодня ночью с предводителями крымской бузы свяжутся, "подберут нужные слова" и убедят успокоить народ. Завтра начнётся совсем другая риторика. В целом, можно заключить, что государственный переворот на Украине успешно завершен. 
Все эти митинги и призывы "присоединиться к России" дело замечательное, только вот Россия молчит и будет молчать дальше. Путин с Обамой уже поговорили, не думаю, что они обсуждали раскол Украины, так чта...

----------


## DrBaldhead

Типичная политика, в общем-то. Мы ждем легитимного правительства, кто-то должен выполнять международные договоренности, плакали наши облигации и что-то беспокойно за граждан. В общем, ждем.
Главное следствие сегодня - Украины в Таможенном Союзе теперь тоже не предвидится. В первую очередь за неимением самой Украины. В прежнем виде.
Крым уже вышел из состава Украины и попросил у Черноморского Флота РФ защиты. Стоит отметить, что последнее правительство за скидку на газ разрешило содержать его там до 2042 года. 
По заявлениям ряда лиц, они вынуждены денонсировать акт передачи Крыма Украине, подписанный в 1950х в рамках дружбы народов, за неимением Украины. Кроме того, они видят угрозу своему статусу автономии.
СБУ попыталось вползти и арестовать нового, вне порядка избранного мэра Севастополя, но у их сотрудников отобрали ордер на арест и сожгли. Ордер сожгли. 
А вообще, увы, скорее всего да, реакции будет маловато. Более того, там сейчас рассчитывают на то, что все будут стараться оставаться не запачкавшимися.
Когда-то один австрийский художник-недоучка рассчитывал на то же. Захватывая Европу, по его же словам, он "обманул этих старых баб", блуждавших в дипломатических изысках.

----------


## Ramil

Завтра новый выпишут, всего делов-то. Следует понимать, что судьба Украины уже решена её хозяевами. Повторяю, как бы обидно это не звучало, Украина никогда де-факто не была суверенным государством. Да, было правительство, конституция, границы и прочие символы, но они лишь символы. Суверенную политику Украина осуществлять никогда не была в состоянии. Решения даже внутриполитических вопросов требовали оглядки на тех, кто обеспечивал жизнедеятельность государства (международные валютные институты, европейских и российских политиков, олигархов всех мастей). Поэтому, решения какого бы то ни было украинского политика любой окраски не будут иметь никакого веса, пока они не будут подкреплены кем-то со стороны. На то, чтобы Украина не превратилась в Сирию, нужна политическая воля и деньги. Денег у Украины нет, поэтому музыку будет заказывать тот, кто их заплатит. Сегодня утром просили 15 млрд. долларов, к вечеру уже 36. Завтра для решения всех вопросов попросят 50. Революция - дело дорогое. По факту, можно сказать, что аукционная цена Украины сейчас - 36 млрд. долларов. Есть у крымских политиков такие деньги? Нет! Поэтому все их воззвания ни к чему не приведут. 
Вообще, мне приходит такая вот, может быть, грубая аналогия на то, что произошло:
Есть человек Вася, он должен 2 млн. долларов, причём 1 млн. он должен Пете, а второй - Серёже. Но вот беда - у Васи всего 800 тыс. и Петя с Серёжей прекрасно знают об этом. Завтра Вася должен отдать деньги кому-нибудь из них. Кому? Петя с Серёжей пришли к Васе в гости накануне и начали спорить, кто завтра уйдёт с деньгами.

----------


## Crocodile

Рамиль, а почему ты считаешь, что Крым не может превратиться в эдакое подобие Кипра?

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, а почему ты считаешь, что Крым не может превратиться в эдакое подобие Кипра?

 А кому это надо? (читай: кто за это заплатит?)

----------


## Crocodile

> А кому это надо? (читай: кто за это заплатит?)

 Ну, типа чтобы избежать большой драки. Для сравнения (из педивикии):  _- Индустрия туризма — одна из главных статей национального дохода.
- Основное население - греки (православные христиане) и турки (мусульмане)
- Республики Кипр признана международным сообществом (за исключением Турции) в качестве суверенного государства._

----------


## Crocodile

И потом, Черноморский флот же никуда не денется. Значит, чем платить втридорога Украине, дешевле заплатить непосредственно Крыму с типа "гарантиями безопасности". И политического геморроя меньше.   

> На Кипре насчитывается четыре эксклава, принадлежащие британским суверенным базам Акротири и Декелия.

----------


## Lampada

Бедный Крым, его все захотят, включая Турцию ( http://an.crimea.ua/page/news/56137/ )    и 
       Китай ( http://xn--b1ae2adf4f.xn--p1ai/analy...y-v-kpymu.html ).

----------


## iCake

> Бедный Крым, его все захотят, включая Турцию ( http://an.crimea.ua/page/news/56137/ )    и 
>        Китай ( Киев в дыму, Китай в Крыму... - П ).

 За что боролись на то и напоролись? Нет?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, типа чтобы избежать большой драки.[/I]

 Какое государство мы называем независимым? На самом деле, есть только один фактор - способность вести сдерживающую политику в отношении соседей. В 90% случаев это экономика (в общем смысле, в том числе способность прокормить и обеспечить лояльность собственной армии, обеспечить занятость населения и т. п. НЕЗАВИСИМО ни от кого).
Поэтому, когда кто-то называет территорию, размером с пятачок, полностью зависимую от внешних связей и поддержки соседней России "независимой" мне становится смешно.
Ну, можно ещё Монако назвать независимым государством, Люксембург там, Андорру, можно ещё назвать независимыми Абхазию и Южную Осетию, но ведь это же бред! 
Объяви сейчас Крым о своей независимости (при сохранении Россией нейтралитета), что будет? Через неделю там будут тысячи "туристов" из Турции.
Давайте называть вещи своими именами. Речь идёт о вхождении Крыма в состав РФ. Второй вопрос, надо ли это России?
Надо взвесить все плюсы и минусы. Во-первых, в случае противостояния с Украиной, Крым придётся снабжать по морю и по воздуху, причём неограниченно долгое время, а это очень дорого, в том числе и для жителей Крыма. Ну а во-вторых, экономических выгод от вхождения Крыма в Россию не так уж и много, а вот от всевозможных гадостей наших европейских и американских "друзей" отбоя не будет. "Независимость" Крыма выгодна Турции и США, как ни странно. Ещё бы - получить в распоряжение такой плацдарм! Понятно, что Россия этого не допустит никогда, вот и решайте, что лучше - оставить Крым пророссийской автономией в составе Украины или сдать его туркам?

----------


## Ramil

Вот такое вот распространяют (в целом, создание Украинской Федерации - хороший компромисс в сложившейся ситуации, но это компромисс):

----------


## DrBaldhead

Крым уже решил выйти из состава Украины.
ВЫпущенные из киевских тюрем психи уже грозятся напасть. Пока - на словах.

----------


## Suobig

> Крым уже решил выйти из состава Украины.

 
В источнике (заявлении ВС АРК) говорится лишь о защите статуса автономии, а не о выходе из состава. Пока что речь идет о постановке этого вопроса на всекрымский референдум.

----------


## Basil77

А тем временем у Киевских революционеров уже свои Швондеры появились:

----------


## Crocodile

> Бедный Крым, его все захотят, включая Турцию ( http://an.crimea.ua/page/news/56137/ )

 Дык, Турция и Кипр до сих пор хочет:   

> Турция, в свою очередь, не признаёт существование Республики Кипр. 10 ноября 2013 года премьер-министр Турции Тайип Эрдоган во время визита в Польшу, помимо прочего, заявил: «Не существует страны, которая называется Кипр. Есть местная администрация на юге Кипра. Но есть также северный Кипр и «зеленая линия» между ними»[7].

----------


## Crocodile

> Какое государство мы называем независимым? На самом деле, есть только один фактор - способность вести сдерживающую политику в отношении соседей. В 90% случаев это экономика (в общем смысле, в том числе способность прокормить и обеспечить лояльность собственной армии, обеспечить занятость населения и т. п. НЕЗАВИСИМО ни от кого).
> Поэтому, когда кто-то называет территорию, размером с пятачок, полностью зависимую от внешних связей и поддержки соседней России "независимой" мне становится смешно.

 Ну, смешно - не смешно, а тот же Кипр на такие подвиги тоже сильно не способен. Однако ж - республика. Ибо, английские базы.     

> Ну, можно ещё Монако назвать независимым государством, Люксембург там, Андорру, можно ещё назвать независимыми Абхазию и Южную Осетию, но ведь это же бред!

 Дело не в том, чтобы назвать свинью птицей чтобы она полетела, а в том, чтобы не утратить статус какой-никакой захудалой автономии. Но, даже сейчас, парламент Крыма принимает какие-то там решения, а реальные начальники всё равно назначаются из Киева. Оно крымчанам надо?   

> Объяви сейчас Крым о своей независимости (при сохранении Россией нейтралитета), что будет? Через неделю там будут тысячи "туристов" из Турции.

 Для начала, туристам из Турции придётся договориться с туристами как минимум из Украины и России, у которых туристы не менее любознательны. На этом равновесии вполне можно стоять неопределённо долгое время.    

> Давайте называть вещи своими именами. Речь идёт о вхождении Крыма в состав РФ. Второй вопрос, надо ли это России?.

 А нужно ли было строить лыжные трассы в Сочи, если в России есть намного более снежные места, естественным образом приспособленные для развития зимних видов спорта?  ::     

> Во-первых, в случае противостояния с Украиной, Крым придётся снабжать по морю и по воздуху, причём неограниченно долгое время, а это очень дорого, в том числе и для жителей Крыма.

 На самом деле (тм), Крым очень легко защищать. Ибо Перекопский перешеек, а море полностью контролируется Черноморским флотом уже сейчас. Кроме того, поставь себя на сторону Украины, есть ли у неё средствА вести войну на истощение захват и удержание Крыма? Скорее всего, всё ограничится блокадой и ругательствами. 
И потом, а как снабжается Кипр?

----------


## DrBaldhead

> А тем временем у Киевских революционеров уже свои Швондеры появились:  *Изображение с объявлением о реквизировании жилой площади у гражданского населения*

 Есть немало мнений, что это подделка, так как картинка в интернете ходит исключительно цифровая, скана реального объявления с дома нигде не было.
В любом случае, вряд ли можно ждать чего-то хорошего от организации, чей лидер открыто говорит, что будет использовать ресурсы СБУ для подавления восточных регионов и против РФ.

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, смешно - не смешно, а тот же Кипр на такие подвиги тоже сильно не способен. Однако ж - республика. Ибо, английские базы.

 Ну да, чья армия стоит на территории, того она и есть.  ::    

> Дело не в том, чтобы назвать свинью птицей чтобы она полетела, а в том, чтобы не утратить статус какой-никакой захудалой автономии. Но, даже сейчас, парламент Крыма принимает какие-то там решения, а реальные начальники всё равно назначаются из Киева. Оно крымчанам надо?

 А статус субъекта РФ для крымчан что изменит?    

> Для начала, туристам из Турции придётся договориться с туристами как минимум из Украины и России, у которых туристы не менее любознательны. На этом равновесии вполне можно стоять неопределённо долгое время.

 говорю же - при сохранении Россией нейтралитета. Т. е. российских "туристов" не будет.   

> А нужно ли было строить лыжные трассы в Сочи, если в России есть намного более снежные места, естественным образом приспособленные для развития зимних видов спорта?

 В общем-то, в Красной Поляне ещё в СССР было что-то горнолыжное. В целом, для развития туризма не так уж это и плохо. Из чисто-летнего курорта Сочи превратился в круглогодичный. Сейчас  регион встроен в инфраструктуру, связан железнодорожным сообщением, туда поданы 2 газовых трубы и, в целом, всё ОК.
Сейчас же России предлагается влить кучу денег в поддержание суверенитета Крыма с весьма туманными выгодами для себя. Сохранение же автономии в составе Украинской Федерации для России (да и для Крыма) гораздо более выгодно.   

> На самом деле (тм), Крым очень легко защищать. Ибо Перекопский перешеек, а море полностью контролируется Черноморским флотом уже сейчас. Кроме того, поставь себя на сторону Украины, есть ли у неё средствА вести войну на истощение захват и удержание Крыма? Скорее всего, всё ограничится блокадой и ругательствами. И потом, а как снабжается Кипр?

 Я не про нападение украинских милитаристов на Крым, господь с тобой. Я про возможность его блокады со стороны Украины. Жрать-то в Крыму что-то надо.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> А статус субъекта РФ для крымчан что изменит?

 Статус именно субъекта РФ - изменит и еще как.
Их интерес - сохранить привилегии автономии. Так что и к нам они, если и зайдут, то как автономный округ.
Но это все юриспруденция. Вне всякого сомнения, сейчас важно не допустить попрания прав русскоязычного населения.

----------


## Ramil

> Статус именно субъекта РФ - изменит и еще как.

 Ну так поподробнее? Как изменится жизнь обыкновенного крымчанина?

----------


## Hanna

I don't even have words for what's happening in Ukraine. It's such a tragedy. Kiev - such a gorgeous and impressive city with friendly people, all smashed up and destroyed by idiots! Not saying they didn't have valid points, but there was an election in ONE years time for goodness sake.  
What's up with It-Ogo, gromoZeka and others from Ukraine? Please everyone there, share your views on all this!
You are on the minds of everyone in Europe with a heart at the moment. 
Who's going to clean up the cities and how many people are going to prison.... 
What do you want for the future and what do you think about what's happened?  
I am worried that Ukrainians have been manipulated  and made the situation worse not better. I realise that Yanukovich was corrupt, and I thought his house was ridiculously extravagant and tacky. But is he worse than the opposition? Was he so bad and useless that it was necessary to have a "revolution" when it's only 1 year left to legitimate democratic elections?  
Look at Romania, it's in the EU and it's no better off than Ukraine, I'd say it's poorer, and it's very corrupt according to locals there. And now, all the young people and educated people are trying to move abroad.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Ну так поподробнее? Как изменится жизнь обыкновенного крымчанина?

 На уровне обыкновенного крымчанина - сложно сказать как. Как я уже сказал, это дело формальное и коснется в первую очередь местного законодательства и принципов госуправления. И это вопрос на деле непростой, так как те, кому это важно, будто этих самых простых крымчан активно звать в ту или иную сторону. 
Признаю, мне не известно, как, например, отличаются от наших крымские правила налогообложения (не менее важно - правила дележа налогов между региональным и федеральным бюджетами), или как работает тамошняя бюджетная система. Но мне известно, что на всех ресурсах из политических вопросов Крыма главный один - сохранить завоевания автономии. Именно потери привилегий, связанных с этим статусом, опасается местное руководство. 
Вполне вероятно, что одной из этих привилегий является возможность использовать русский язык. У нас это не проблема. Но вот из-за других обстоятельств кто-нибудь беспринципный может начать крутить носом.

----------


## Ramil

In two words - the inept government's policy (its absence, in fact) led to a coup performed by the most extremist and nationalistic part of the population.

----------


## Ramil

> На уровне обыкновенного крымчанина - сложно сказать как. Как я уже сказал, это дело формальное и коснется в первую очередь местного законодательства и принципов госуправления. И это вопрос на деле непростой, так как те, кому это важно, будто этих самых простых крымчан активно звать в ту или иную сторону. 
> Признаю, мне не известно, как, например, отличаются от наших крымские правила налогообложения (не менее важно - правила дележа налогов между региональным и федеральным бюджетами), или как работает тамошняя бюджетная система. Но мне известно, что на всех ресурсах из политических вопросов Крыма главный один - сохранить завоевания автономии. Именно потери привилегий, связанных с этим статусом, опасается местное руководство. 
> Вполне вероятно, что одной из этих привилегий является возможность использовать русский язык. У нас это не проблема. Но вот из-за других обстоятельств кто-нибудь беспринципный может начать крутить носом.

 Одно могу сказать - в составе РФ автономии будет гораздо меньше. У нас "вертикаль", забыл?

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Одно могу сказать - в составе РФ автономии будет гораздо меньше. У нас "вертикаль", забыл?

 Как говорится, "лучше быть первым на деревне, чем вторым в Риме". 
Вертикаль вертикалью, но вообще, как договоришься. У нас каждый регион имеет свои особенности в договоренностях с центром по самым разным вопросам.

----------


## Hanna

> In two words - the inept government's policy (its absence, in fact) led to a coup performed by the most extremist and nationalistic part of the population.

 I don't like these accusations sometimes coming from Russian media about various ex Soviet republics inhabitants being nazis and fascists etc. Doesn't seem fair or reasonable to bring up events from the War... So I thought it was exaggerated and rather irritating that they'd sink so low as to bring this up.  
But then I saw pictures of some kind of Ukrainian organisation with people who had actually styled uniforms emblems on a swastika, making nazi salutes and certainly giving the impression of actually being Nazis.... Not to mention things they were saying. 
 Loitering around the "Maidan" and pestering people. 
Pretty shocking. Real nazis involved in a coup d'etat. 
Nobody in Germany ought to support anybody involved with that (yes mrs merkel) since it's strictly illegal there to have anything to do with Nazism. But several German ministers have gone to Ukraine and cheered these people on. And now they are going to treat Julia Timoshenko for some unspecified illness. 
I shouldn't be blabbering about this though, because I really don't know enough about the background, the events themselves, or what would be the best way forward. So I'll shut up and read what those with more insight have to say.

----------


## diogen_

> Во-первых, в случае противостояния с Украиной, Крым придётся снабжать по морю и по воздуху, причём неограниченно долгое время, а это очень дорого, в том числе и для жителей Крыма.

 Ну это-то, как раз, сравнительно легко решится. Что нам стоит мост построить, провернем и будем жить.)) При наличии "политической воли" и лишнего "бильярда" баксов мост будет сдан через год ИМХО. Тем более "законное украинское правительство" уже утвердило соответствующее соглашение)).  

> 30 января 2014 года Кабинет министров Украины утвердил соглашение с Россией о строительстве моста через пролив[11].

 Мост через Керченский пролив — Википедия

----------


## Ramil

> Nobody in Germany ought to support anybody involved with that (yes mrs merkel) since it's strictly illegal there to have anything to do with Nazism.

 But who's going to show to the Germans those 'unpleasant' pictures? No, they will see staged photos of beautiful young people who proclaim 'universal values' and freedom for all people.
Just look at the beginning of this thread, at those photos and videos that I and Lampada posted. It's very educating - a small 'handmade' informational war was going on. The Europeans will see only what Lampada posted and they will probably say that my examples are a forgery of some kind or at least biased.

----------


## Hanna

> But who's going to show to the Germans those 'unpleasant' pictures? No, they will see staged photos of beautiful young people who proclaim 'universal values' and freedom for all people.
> Just look at the beginning of this thread, at those photos and videos that I and Lampada posted. It's very educating - a small 'handmade' informational war was going on. The Europeans will see only what Lampada posted and they will probably say that my examples are a forgery of some kind or at least biased.

 Oh that's a DIFFERENT Nazi inspired emblem in your pictures! So there are more than one such organisation! 
Yes, you can imagine the coverage of this. Everyone that's dead is implicitly Russia's fault somehow... And suddenly this democratically elected government is an evil dictatorship that deserves the rage of the people and the condemnation of the West.   
I think these people are insane. Do they realise what real Nazis back in the days would have thought of them? They are spitting on their own history. 
The Nazis wanted to steal the land in the USSR and use the people as slave labour because they were "untermenschen".  And now they imitate the Nazis?!  
So I have no idea what will happen now. Ukraine needed money very urgently as I understood it, and Russia was offering. 
So will they now get the cash they need from the EU, USA or IMF instead because they were performed as expected in this coup d'etat? 
What's going to happen to Ukraine's economy? I understand there's been a lot of destruction in Kiev and other places.  
I used to think it might be nice if Ukraine joined the EU, or got closely involved. But now, after seeing this type of situation I actually don't want it. I certainly don't want my tax money to fund a bunch of Nazis and people who behave like they are puppets on a string and seem to completely lack perspective politically.  
I never express strong views here, because I usually think I lack the insights that Russians, Ukranians and others have on these topics and because it's not my business strictly speaking.  
But in this case, I think this is IDIOTIC. They could have waited ONE year for the election, and THEN if the election was fradulent, they could have staged this revolution. The majority voted for this president, and all he wanted to do was to postponed EU discussions and receive some extremely badly needed cash from the only country that was offering it. It's supposed to be "Western style " democracy there now, isn't it! Well the name of the game is you cast your vote, you allow them to do their worst for 4-5 years and then you get the opportunity to get rid of them if they failed. You don't have a revolution and smash up the capital just because a decision is taken that some people don't agree with!  Particularly not one year before the next election.  
Who does this benefit, and is there ANYthing at all to indicate that whoever takes over will be less corrupt or incompetent? Best guess is that this next government will also open up the doors for EU and US multinationals to crush what's left of local Ukrainian business and industry and maybe turn Ukraine into an outsourcing hothouse for the EU. I think Ukrainians are better than that.  
The first thing that hit me when I was in Ukraine was how much Western European big brand corporations were there. It was so in-your-face in old historical or Soviet era blocks. Saw plenty of Swedish, German, Dutch not to mention American brands  That's thousands of Ukrainian jobs lost and extra money wasted that goes straight into the pockets of people in Frankfurt, London and other EU capitals. While competent Ukrainians go without a job or are underpaid and overqualified in some dumbed down job.  
I really don't get what motivated these people. I really like Ukraine and wish it the very best, but I just don't understand what they think they are doing.  
"Peaceful protesters"

----------


## DrBaldhead

> I don't like these accusations sometimes coming from Russian media about various ex Soviet republics inhabitants being nazis and fascists etc. Doesn't seem fair or reasonable to bring up events from the War... So I thought it was exaggerated and rather irritating that they'd sink so low as to bring this up.

 **Morpheus mode on**
What if I told you, that most of ex Soviet republics were led to independence by nationalists and millions of Russians who were unlucky to stay there suffered from it? **Morpheus mode off**
Western regions of Ukraine are quite special. Their population always distanced themselves from the eastern half. When it began and why is long story spanning over two hundred years. When the nazi came there, they were met with flowers. One of the reasons for that was the propaganda nazi used to spread in attacked regions posing themselves as liberators. Many of the "collaborationists" formed an army led by Stepan Bandera (not for long actually) and showed even more brutality than their patrons and paid dearly for their treachery later. Nowadays there is a social group of people, who consider themselves their descendants and believe that their grandpas were fighting not for the nazis but against communism (and Soviet "jewish government"). Today they proudly wear nazi symbols and build plans to get their revenge. They may not be actual nazis (yet they retain the nazi hate towards Hebrew), but to us, Russians, everybody who wears that is considered a threat, so our journalists don't hesitate to call them "nazis" as well.   

> I used to think it might be nice if Ukraine joined the EU, or got closely involved. But now, after seeing this type of situation I actually don't want it. I certainly don't want my tax money to fund a bunch of Nazis and people who behave like they are puppets on a string and seem to completely lack perspective politically.

 A bunch of Nazis? Like these in Estonia?  Сбор ветеранов войск СС в Эстонии (Annual SS veteran meeting in Estonia)

----------


## Ramil

> They could have waited ONE year for the election, and THEN if the election was fradulent, they could have staged this revolution. The majority voted for this president, and all he wanted to do was to postponed EU discussions and receive some extremely badly needed cash from the only country that was offering it.

 Imagine you borrowed $1 mil from the yakuza and in order to pay the debt you borrowed money from, say, an Italian mafiozi. Then you 'somehow' spend a weekend in Las Vegas and now you don't have any money. The only thing that is left is your house. Now both the mafiozi and yakuza come to your house and start arguing who's going to take it. Your continued well being is the last thing those two are worried about.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну да, чья армия стоит на территории, того она и есть.

 Ну, и что Кипр - английская провинция?  ::   

> А статус субъекта РФ для крымчан что изменит?

 Туристов будет больше. Может, какое бабло с аренды Севастополя перепадёт. Раньше это было 98 лимонов баксов в год.   

> говорю же - при сохранении Россией нейтралитета. Т. е. российских "туристов" не будет.

 Дык, есть разница межды приездом "туристов" и возможностью приезда "туристов". Чтобы приехали турецкие "туристы", они должны согласовать свои визы с Украиной, Россией, ЕС, НАТО, США, и со жрецами-птицегадателями. А уже в самую последную очередь, с крымчанами.  

> Сейчас же России предлагается влить кучу денег в поддержание суверенитета Крыма с весьма туманными выгодами для себя.

 И чего? Хватило денег купить украинские облигации, хватит купить и крымские. Или заберут у Украины, отдадут Крыму. Проблема-то.. Резиденцию себе Путин уже построил, олимпиада отгремела, неужели опять покупать на кровные нефтерубли какие-то мерзкие ти-биллы богопротивных штатов?  ::    

> Сохранение же автономии в составе Украинской Федерации для России (да и для Крыма) гораздо более выгодно.

 Думаю, что Крыму выгодна республика, а России выгодно, что в Крыму её любят и не будут, если что, сыпать в горюче-смазочные вещества боевых кораблей стальные опилки. А то, как была напряжёнка с Грузией, так Ющенко сразу стал в позу.  

> Я не про нападение украинских милитаристов на Крым, господь с тобой. Я про возможность его блокады со стороны Украины. Жрать-то в Крыму что-то надо.

 Я с возможностью блокады согласен. А что сейчас жрёт Кипр? И потом, ты считаешь, что все крымские порты сейчас простаивают?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, и что Кипр - английская провинция?

 В целом, да. Прямо или косвенно, с этой финансовой прачечной конечным бенефициаром выступала английская казна. Там одних типа "российских" денег крутилось до недавнего времени с половину этого острова. А где у нас все богатенькие россияне?
Сейчас не знаю, что там. Экономика в заднице, метрополия не помогает. Можно сказать, что вот только сейчас они ощутили на себе полную независимость.  ::    

> Туристов будет больше. Может, какое бабло с аренды Севастополя перепадёт. Раньше это было 98 лимонов баксов в год.

 Ага, вот Россия перечислила арендную плату и её тут же раздали крымчанам (утирает слезу), вложили в туристическую инфраструктуру (рыдаетЪ), туристы увидели всё это и метнулись отдыхать в Крым, вместо Анталии. Я, правда, не сильно понимаю, почему в составе Украины не произошло бы то же самое?   

> Дык, есть разница межды приездом "туристов" и возможностью приезда "туристов". Чтобы приехали турецкие "туристы", они должны согласовать свои визы с Украиной, Россией, ЕС, НАТО, США, и со жрецами-птицегадателями. А уже в самую последную очередь, с крымчанами.

 У нас с Турцией безвизовое общение. Мы всем рады. Может, я слишком уж эзоповым языком выражаюсь. Туристы здесь - не только подлые диверсанты и шпиёны, скажем так - агенты влияния. Будут устанавливать крепкие экономические связи через море, возможно даже инвестировать, но денежные потоки все пойдут тоже через море.   

> И чего? Хватило денег купить украинские облигации, хватит купить и крымские. Или заберут у Украины, отдадут Крыму. Проблема-то.. Резиденцию себе Путин уже построил, олимпиада отгремела, неужели опять покупать на кровные нефтерубли какие-то мерзкие ти-биллы богопротивных штатов?

 Пощади! Вот с тарифами ЖКХ разберёмся и тогда про Крым поговорим...  ::     

> Я с возможностью блокады согласен. А что сейчас жрёт Кипр? И потом, ты считаешь, что все крымские порты сейчас простаивают?

 Порт - дело торговое, хорошее. Только нужен он для перевалки грузов в Украину. Для перевалки в Россию есть Новороссийск и Туапсе - там есть инфраструктура и ж/д пути. При блокаде с севера, крымские порты теряют свою ценность. Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что независимый Крым сможет прожить лишь за счёт туризма, да на арендную плату за базу в Севастополе. Других источников бюджетных поступлений у него не будет. Что будут жрать его граждане? То, что подбросят добрые люди в виде бюджетных субсидий, да гуманитарной помощи. И нахрена козе баян?

----------


## maxmixiv

> I really don't get what motivated these people.

 It is clear, that they wanted the POWER, ASAP. What I don't get, why Yanukovich acted as he did.

----------


## Hanna

> Imagine you borrowed $1 mil from the yakuza and in order to pay the debt you borrowed money from, say, an Italian mafiozi. Then you 'somehow' spend a weekend in Las Vegas and now you don't have any money. The only thing that is left is your house. Now both the mafiozi and yakuza come to your house and start arguing who's going to take it. Your continued well being is the last thing those two are worried about.

 So the EU is the mafiosi and Russia is the yakuza and Ukraine is the "stupid" "victim". 
Clever allegory.  Took me a few seconds to get. 
I don't know anything about how incompetent and/or corrupt Yanukovich and his party were. Or if he was affected by circumstances beyond his control and faced with an impossible task.  
But I don't understand how a person goes from democratically elected and internationally respected leader, to dictator who people want to prosecute as a war criminal. There is something rotten.......   

> It is clear, that they wanted the POWER, ASAP. What I don't get, why Yanukovich acted as he did.

 
What in particular did you have in mind? I thought this was so upsetting that I didn't watch it on the news...
I'm  not defending him, but he had a full scale riot and revolution on his  hands. The job of governments is to keep the public order, and they were  totally out of control.  
If he ordered "shoot-to-kill" then he should answer for that. 
But look at the pictures of these people. They wanted a "war" and they got it   *The thing that TOTALLY DISGUSTS me about this, is that this riots was cheered on by the EU and the USA*. It was a mini Syria! 
They  deserve a dose of their own medicine. What if China stirred people up  in the EU, so they took to Brussels and started smashing things up and  setting things on fire? Then the Chinese leaders turn up to give the  rioters cookies and hold speeches to motivate them. Anyone tried this in  Washington DC and they'd be facing methods and weapons the Ukraine  couldn't dream o! 
If and when this happens in either the EU or  the USA, they would probably react the same way, and they would totally  condemn it. 
It is such incredible double standards to openly support  a revolution against a democratically elected leader in Europe, because  they don't like who who he wants to take loans from, or negotiate trade union with.  
The  EU and USA have big contingency plans and annual exercises for how to  disperse crowds, for example blank out mobiles, noises and smells that  people can't tolerate, and a whole arsenal of non-lethal weapons.  Particularly after "Occupy" and the London Riots. 
Drone and  satellites that can do facial recognition from space. Ukrainfe probably  doesn't have this type of sophisticated equipment. But if you go out in  the street and throw molotov cocktails, kidnap people and put buildings  on fire, then surely you have to realise that you are taking a risk,  possibly your own life.  
I wonder if the EU and USA are going to  turn a blind eye if these nazis execute Yanukovich on the spot, or hang  him from a lamppost, as they are talking about. Trial in the Hague would  be a FARSE. So he might have 88 innocent lives that could have been  spared on his hands. How many do Obama have? Tony Blair for Iraq and  Washington? Yanukovich is nothing compared with those.  
And I  know exactly how some in the USA and the EU regard Ukraine. I happened  to work with an American woman just recently, who spent 7 years in  Ukraine, working for a US international firm, according to her "teaching  the Ukrainians how to run a business and do accountancy". Such  arrogance! In this time she didn't manage to learn Russian or Ukrainian  herself, and it's really insulting to suggest that there aren't people  in Ukraine who know how to do accountancy, a. Everything was "wrong"  about her flat, shopping in Kiev etc. Nevertheless she probably had a  much better flat than most people in Kiev and the salary to get the best  of the available shopping. I listened to so much of her "war stories"  from living there, her dissing of Russia and Belarus and unfortunately  with her being senior to me, I couldn't tell her my real view.  
As  for the EU, it's always been about getting EU brands in and taking over  the markets and getting access to a cheap outsourcing labour force.  *
Please tell me that this baptist minister, Oleksandr Turtjynov, who is acting prime minister, was not trained in the USA?* I didn't even know there were baptists in Ukraine - definitely the fruits of recent missionary efforts. I really like baptists and a strong Christian might be just what this situation needs. On the other hand, a lot of baptists on this continents are totally in bed with the USA.   _And what's the situation with Ukrainian names? Do people have two versions of their names, a Ukrainian and a Russian? Western media confuses itself and believes it's talking about two different people - Mykola / Nikolai etc. The different ways to Romanize the name causes even more confusion._   *Finally - my view: Just call it quits and split the country.*  This has been going on for over 20 years now. Can the people take any more of this now? Plus smaller nations are less interesting to manipulate - Ukraine's size is part of its curse. Do a referendum in Eastern Ukraine and find out if people want to be part of the Russian federation or a smaller independent nation.  
Lots of European nations have split for various reasons. It's better than having a country where people are pulling in different directions and have different loyalties.  That way, Western Ukraine, the nazis and the lack of money becomes the EUs problem. They'll be another Eastern European member like Romania. 
Just another problem to add to the list. And let the East Ukrainians have an independent nation or merge with Russia. The EU made this bed, so now we can lay in it, I guess... And Western Ukraine would probably get on really well with Poland, the Baltics and Hungary.

----------


## Ramil

It's not that Yanukovich was universally loved. He was the best of two evils. The alternative were the same nationalists that have just overthrown him. As far as I can understand they simply could not agree upon a single candidate and have lost the elections as a result.

----------


## Hanna

> **Morpheus mode on**
> What if I told you, that most of ex Soviet republics were led to independence by nationalists and millions of Russians who were unlucky to stay there suffered from it?

 Hm... I know in the Baltic states they brought in people of Baltic origin who grew up in the USA, Germany and Scandinavia  to run the country.... 
And I read a rather funny article in a Swedish paper a few years ago, by a tourist to Tallinn who was pretty shocked to discover that our innocent darlings across the Baltic sea have parades in the honour of Nazi ideals. On EU territory! And I saw some pretty serious Nazi graffiti in Riga. 
I thought this was a small and very confused minority who turned to this type of history and ideals as a counter-reaction to everything that the USSR stood for. I grew up in the shadow of fingerpointing about whose parents or grandparents  were or weren't a Nazi, who might have collaborated or supported them and I just don't like endless mulling over the events in the war.  
However, as your picture points out, it's quite a different thing if a modern person takes a conscious decision to praise nazi ideals.    
I might be mixing up Eastern European history - but I really thought the Ukranians were mostly communist partisans during the war, or drafted into the Red Army...  Could have sworn it came up in school history. Or maybe I am mixing it up with elsewhere in the USSR, or Eastern Europe.    

> **Morpheus mode off**
> Western regions of Ukraine are quite special. Their population always distanced themselves from the eastern half. When it began and why is long story spanning over two hundred years. When the nazi came there, they were met with flowers. One of the reasons for that was the propaganda nazi used to spread in attacked regions posing themselves as liberators. Many of the "collaborationists" formed an army led by Stepan Bandera (not for long actually) and showed even more brutality than their patrons and paid dearly for their treachery later. Nowadays there is a social group of people, who consider themselves their descendants and believe that their grandpas were fighting not for the nazis but against communism (and Soviet "jewish government"). Today they proudly wear nazi symbols and build plans to get their revenge. They may not be actual nazis (yet they retain the nazi hate towards Hebrew), but to us, Russians, everybody who wears that is considered a threat, so our journalists don't hesitate to call them "nazis" as well.

 Haha Morfpheus. ok!  Thanks for this interesting info. I didn't know that about Ukraine. I only heard about the partisans.  
 A lot of the Ukrainian Jews left the country though, i.e. to Israel and North America, right?  I thought maybe almost all? And are those Jews who remain concerned about being Jewish? I met people from the ex USSR who were all or partially Jewish and all of them were radically atheist.  I was in Odessa which has a reputation for being "Jewish", but I didn't see any sign of Jewish life at all, apart from some American Hasidic Jews speaking English. But I guess whatever Jews are left in Ukraine lean more towards Russia then, than with these nationalists?     

> A bunch of Nazis? Like these in Estonia?  Сбор ветеранов войск СС в Эстонии (Annual SS veteran meeting in Estonia)

 [/QUOTE]
Yes, well if it's old people I don't care. I guess all those who lived through the war need to talk about it sometimes, with others who had a similar experience. Not defending them and I don't like it, but it's not my business. And most people in Germany and Austria have pictures of their older relatives in Nazi uniforms etc. People didn't know, they just followed the prevailing ideology like sheep.... I think we can all relate to that....!  
It's when they bring it out TODAY, with modern people and start whitewashing Nazism that it's disturbing. Today we know the facts. People in the 1930s- 1940s did not have the full picture.  
I actually have some relatives from Estonia. There were several brothers. Two were just farmers, but one was better educated and worked for the Nazis during the war. Funnily enough, another brother who was much younger than the others, was a socialist or communist, pro-USSR. It's a long story, but the brother who worked for the Nazis had a big part of his life destroyed because of it, even though he managed to leave Estonia before the USSR picked him up. He was such a drunk that he didn't live to see Estonia as an independent nation.  All but one of the brothers left the country in connection with the USSR annexation.  
The more I read about Ukraine, the more I think, just split the country and be done with it!
Ukraine is new as a nation state anyway, it's not like it's a country that's been around for centuries. 
Maybe just admit that the borders of the Ukrainian SSR did not actually reflect the real borders of Ukraina and a mistake was made in the general chaos of '92-'93. 
See my previous comment.* I mean, it can't continue like this!* It's been over 20 years since the USSR, and Ukraine still hasn't found its feet as a country. Everyone and their dog is trying to exploit and manipulate Ukraine.  
For example, in Belarus it's working better even though the "Belarussian" identity isn't really rooted in most people and a lot of them weren't even born there. Also in the Baltic states, and even Moldova, I think. With the current borders and population it might be unrealistic to make a go of it, in Ukraine.   *Sorry I am ranting about this, I really care, seriously, I think it's very tragic and I want Ukrainians to have a better future with stability and prosperity, and without being manipulated or exploited.*

----------


## Ramil

> The more I read about this, the more I think, just split the country and be done with it.

  ::  We lost a great politician in you!

----------


## Hanna

> We lost a great politician in you!

 haha, well you know me....  
A lot of my "views" about the ex USSR area is actually based on info I picked up in this forum, by asking people and just reading info from people who take the time to explain local history and their own perspective.   *Is it offensive to Ukrainian citizens to suggest that it's worth considering splitting up the country?*   
I am thinking that both sides would be quite relieved to get rid of the other. Or is it more complex? 
Biggest challenge I guess, would be how and where to split. They'd have to ask for help for impartial assistance with that, and it might be another reason for a big conflict.  
One other thing: All the while I was in Ukraine I didn't notice anyone speaking Ukrainian - I was in Odessa and Kiev.  I was listening out for it but nobody spoke it. Yet practically all written info was in Ukrainian.which was problematic for me, and not what I had expected. It seems to me that the language issue can be a big problem if they are again going to revert to forcing Ukrainian on people who don't want it.   
Edit:   Apparently the new temporary prime minister has said that any threats against the sovereign territory of Ukraine is unacceptable. I guess that means that even having a public discussion about splitting the country is out.

----------


## Ramil

Nobody wants the splitup of Ukraine (nobody from both sides). EU doesn't want it, Russia doesn't want it (I hope so, at least). Still if the conflict continues the best way to avoid a civil war would be to create a federation instead of a present unitarian model. Or even a confederation.

----------


## Hanna

I think the important thing is that they get some stability and can set out a course for the future, and stick with it for 10-15 years so things improve. But that's impossible if everybody is sidetracked with quarelling about language, pro-West or Pro-Russia and dramatic changes in government on a regular basis.  
This has happened before, so what's the guarantee it won't happen again.. 
The two groups in the country have different loyalties. Either you have a dictatorship that forces them to work together whether they want to or not, or allow them to split up in such a way that both sides get what they want, separately. 
And they can't have a trade union and visa union with Russia and EU at the same time.
And they cannot expect to get subsidised energy from Russia while running the errands of the EU and USA.
Half the country cannot join the EU and the other be close to Russia, even if it's a federation.  
I am afraid this is an endless loop of events; pro West, pro-Russia, Pro West, Pro Russia infinitely. 
"He who does not remember history is doomed to repeat it."
They've been through this cycle 3-4 times now, there are no winners other than corrupt crooks and multinationals. The losers are Ukrainians, all of them...

----------


## 14Russian

I hope Right Sector can convince enough Ukrainians to not vote for any of the Opposition and that they establish their own candidate - and win.   Then, it will be really interesting readng the posts here.  For a chuckle.

----------


## Hanna

> I hope Right Sector can convince enough Ukrainians to not vote for any of the Opposition and that they establish their own candidate - and win.   Then, it will be really interesting readng the posts here.  For a chuckle.

 Confessing your true colours, huh? And it's brown, apparently.  
Well, you should go live there in that case, you might feel right at home. 
And if you wish it on the Ukrainians, it should be good enough for you anyway.  
I think you'll find more people sympathising with your comments over at Stormfront. You obviously don't care a thing about what the people in Ukraine are going through.

----------


## 14Russian

> Confessing your true colours, huh? And it's brown, apparently.  
> Well, you should go live there in that case, you might feel right at home. 
> And if you wish it on the Ukrainians, it should be good enough for you anyway.  
> I think you'll find more people sympathising with your comments over at Stormfront. You obviously don't care a thing about what the people in Ukraine are going through.

 Your lack of knowledge and insight on all related issues here is legendary (not to mention, actual lack of interest in Russia, Ukraine etc.).   I won't waste my time with you.

----------


## Suobig

> I hope Right Sector can convince enough Ukrainians to not vote for any of the Opposition and that they establish their own candidate - and win.   Then, it will be really interesting readng the posts here.  For a chuckle.

 So, you hope nazists will win and become rulers in Ukraine?

----------


## 14Russian

Btw, I support any cause for an independent and sovereign Ukraine, idealistic as that sounds.   I am suspicious (being generous) of all the Opposition candidates and any that support the EU is catastrophic for Ukraine.   It's short-term gain that will not develop well.  Unfortunately, money talks and the economic situatiion of Ukraine dictates that there is an attempt to move towards the EU.  Ukraine has a chance/opportunity to build their country for self-sufficiency but alas, they probably won't do so.   Sadly. 
For anyone who wants to attack me (like the other poster) for my unpopular perspective, go ahead.  I will not respond.   The issue and events that have transpired are complex.   Discussions with Ukrainians and Russians of all political persuasians do help but there's a lot of 'propaganda' out there.  ::  
Good luck, Ukraine.

----------


## 14Russian

> So, you hope nazists will win and become rulers in Ukraine?

 Don't ask me, ask Ukrainians.   I think many don't think they're 'nazis' but radicals.   But, let's just say for sake of argument, they are 'nazists' - they won't last long.   The EU has legislation to outlaw whatever views they have.   So, the EUSSR will be shown as the hypocrites that they are.   Many Americans like John McCain and others stood in front of these protesters.   But, few said anything.   They are used as pawns right now.   The protests didn't escalate and prostesters didn't become more radical until the incumbent Government started clamping down.   Abuses of power including changing the Constitution (criminalizing any criticism) and commiting violence against the protesters united everyone in their condemnation of the regime.    
It's really despicable how all these organizations and countries are provoking this tug-'o-war and fortunately, so far, Russia has kept their distance.   However, it's obvious the EU has no good intentions.   The full recording of Victoria Nuland proves that. 
So, go ahead and call them 'nazists' but make sure you ask enough Ukrainains about it.   I'm sure they will have a different view.

----------


## E-learner

> Одесские активисты «Правого сектора» надевают маски не потому, что боятся противников или милиции. Такое заявление сделал на заседании политического совета в областной администрации лидер городского отделения «Правого сектора» Иван Вышатый. По его словам, они опасаются, что если их опознают, то «учителя в школах и училищах будут чморить», передает корреспондент Полемики. 
> Таким образом, он признал, что костяк одесского «Правого сектора», претендующего на лидерство в майдановской среде, состоит, в основном, из школьников. 
> ..................................................  ............ 
> Отметим, что, по мнению заместителя начальника областного УВД Дмитрия Фучеджи, такого рода опасения совершенно несостоятельны. «В нынешних условиях опасаться преследования со стороны преподавателей просто смешно», - подчеркнул правоохранитель.

 Одесские активисты «Правого сектора» заявили, что боятся учителей :: Polemika.com.ua

----------


## Suobig

> So, go ahead and call them 'nazists' but make sure you ask enough Ukrainains about it.   I'm sure they will have a different view.

 I would call black "black" even if most ukranians disagree with me. It's not a question of their agreement. It's a fact.

----------


## Crocodile

> Мой прогноз такой - сегодня ночью с предводителями крымской бузы свяжутся, "подберут нужные слова" и убедят успокоить народ. Завтра начнётся совсем другая риторика.

 И где оно, обещанное? Запасаемся попкорном?

----------


## Ramil

> И где оно, обещанное? Запасаемся попкорном?

 Да побузят и успокоятся.

----------


## diogen_

> Да побузят и успокоятся.

 Да прямо так и успокоятся)). Блажен, кто верует)).  
После референдума Крым станет субъектом международного права и при необходимости прекратит “по сигналу свыше” договорные  отношения с Киевом. А пока останется территорией Украины, подчиняющейся законно избранному президенту Януковичу. МВФ вряд ли даст кредит самопровозглашенному  правительству, не осуществляющему  полный контроль над собственной территорией, в стране, где вполне вероятно ведение боевых действий. И придется Обаме  изобретать велосипед способы, как изыскать 30-40 млрд. долларов, которые в дальнейшем вполне возможно никто никогда не вернет. Ведь  в случае поражения майдана его долги по всем стандартам будут признаны нелегитимными. Игра называется “Украинская рулетка”, а ставки принимаются на желтое или синее))) Шансы на успех - фифти-фифти.

----------


## Crocodile

А между тем, в замке у Шефа..   

> Парламент Крыма назначил референдум о расширении полномочий автономии на 25 мая. 
> Между тем Центральная избирательная комиссия Украины заявила, что  *юридической базы для проведения референдума в Крыму нет,* сообщил в 
> интервью агентству УНИАН член Центральной избирательной комиссии Юрий 
> Донченко.

----------


## Ramil

До мая много времени ещё. К тому же, насколько я понимаю, на референдуме вопрос будет ставиться технически не об отделении а об расширении статуса автономии. Нюанс, всё-таки. Насколько могу судить, восток Украины не больно то поднимает бучу. Притихли и сидят, ждут, чем дело обернётся.
Россия сегодня, кстати, официально назвала Януковича действующим президентом и предоставила ему убежище, что "какбе" намекает новым властям Украины, что договориться будет непросто. Но возможно. 
Вот чуть юмора, дабы разбавить (нецензурщина):

----------


## Crocodile

> До мая много времени ещё. К тому же, насколько я понимаю, на референдуме вопрос будет ставиться технически не об отделении а об расширении статуса автономии. Нюанс, всё-таки.

 Ибо расширение - понятние растяжимое. Парламент в Симферополе oчень осторожен. Всё-ж таки страшновато оказаться между китом и слоном.

----------


## Basil77

> I hope Right Sector can convince enough Ukrainians to not vote for any of the Opposition and that they establish their own candidate - and win.   Then, it will be really interesting readng the posts here.  For a chuckle.

 Oh, I see you really wish Ukrainans a happy future considering how a typical Right Sector guy behaves (the guy in the cap):    
In general I feel really sad after seeing what is happening in Ukraine now. I was there last time this January (at New Year holidays) and things were still relatively calm back then, at least at places there I was (Sumy and Chernigov oblasts). Damn, all this situation affects me pesonally because my kids usually spend summer at my mother-in-law's house in Ukrainian rural area. But after nazis came to power I'm afraid to even bring them to Ukrainian soil. Now I'll have to pay for summer camp for my son and for sanatorium for my wife and daughter in upcoming summer. Thanks, maidan imbeciles. I hope you'll all burn in hell.

----------


## DrBaldhead

This "typical Right Sector guy" is no other than Alexander Muzychko, who fought on the side of terrorists during the Chechnya campaign and is known for some other "feats". Today this piece of arrogant violence lectures Ukrainian police forces how to behave.

----------


## Crocodile

> But after nazis came to power I'm afraid to even bring them to Ukrainian soil.

 /* sarcastic mode on */ 
Oh, why? Haven't you noticed that some 'intelligencia' in Lvov assures they like Russians and nothing bad will happen to Russians in Ukraine? Why are you judging the situation based on the actions of the dubious individuals? You know, every righteous movement would have their idiots and bandits, what makes you undermine the whole movement of the Ukrainians for the better future? Lvov 'intelligencia' assured you nothing bad would happen, so that is exactly what's going to happen, since, as you know, it is Lvov 'intelligencia' which are the true rules of the renewed Ukraine! 
/* sarcastic mode off */

----------


## Basil77

> /* sarcastic mode on */ 
> Oh, why? Haven't you noticed that some 'intelligencia' in Lvov assures they like Russians and nothing bad will happen to Russians in Ukraine? Why are you judging the situation based on the actions of the dubious individuals? You know, every righteous movement would have their idiots and bandits, what makes you undermine the whole movement of the Ukrainians for the better future? Lvov 'intelligencia' assured you nothing bad would happen, so that is exactly what's going to happen, since, as you know, it is Lvov 'intelligencia' which are the true rules of the renewed Ukraine! 
> /* sarcastic mode off */

 I understand you irony but my mood for seeing the situation in Ukraine with humor has gone since violent deaths occured there as the result of all these affairs. My mother-in-law tells that their oblast center recently got "visitors" from Lvov who captured regional goverment and police and command them what to do, are stopping cars with Russian plates at streets and openly rob people in them, several days ago they turned on the roof a shuttle-bus with people in it (there were small children among these people in bus) and other scary stories. They are not seem funny for me at all.

----------


## 14Russian

> Oh, I see you really wish Ukrainans a happy future considering how a typical Right Sector guy behaves (the guy in the cap):    
> In general I feel really sad after seeing what is happening in Ukraine now. I was there last time this January (at New Year holidays) and things were still relatively calm back then, at least at places there I was (Sumy and Chernigov oblasts). Damn, all this situation affects me pesonally because my kids usually spend summer at my mother-in-law's house in Ukrainian rural area. But after nazis came to power I'm afraid to even bring them to Ukrainian soil. Now I'll have to pay for summer camp for my son and for sanatorium for my wife and daughter in upcoming summer. Thanks, maidan imbeciles. I hope you'll all burn in hell.

 Oh so sad.... let me cry some tears that you won't go for vacation there.   What is typical is your selfish, egocentric attitude.   Where are the nazis that are in power?   The ones getting appointed Government positions are all pro-EU liberals.  The candidates will all be the same.  
Furthermore, if they get official power and sign EU contracts, part of that will be to outlaw the actions of Right sector and any right-wing groups.  I am sure you prefer the incumbent regime's method of dealing with opposition and problematic individuals, shooting them, phony trials and imprisonment, torture and the list goes on.   It is one of the reasons that the entire conflict escalated.  
But, you are whining that it might not be a good time to send kiddies there.   Well, many people in Ukraine are looking after wounded, trying to find jobs and need to clean up their country.   I'm sad to hear that you don't think you can send anyone there for vacation.  I see this place is still populated by mostly neo-Soviet Putinist apologists.

----------


## Basil77

> Oh so sad.... let me cry some tears that you won't go for vacation there.   What is typical is your selfish, egocentric attitude.   Where are the nazis that are in power?   The ones getting appointed Government positions are all pro-EU liberals.  The candidates will all be the same.  
> Furthermore, if they get official power and sign EU contracts, part of that will be to outlaw the actions of Right sector and any right-wing groups.  I am sure you prefer the incumbent regime's method of dealing with opposition and problematic individuals, shooting them, phony trials and imprisonment, torture and the list goes on.   It is one of the reasons that the entire conflict escalated.  
> But, you are whining that it might not be a good time to send kiddies there.   Well, many people in Ukraine are looking after wounded, trying to find jobs and need to clean up their country.   I'm sad to hear that you don't think you can send anyone there for vacation.  I see this place is still populated by mostly neo-Soviet Putinist apologists.

 I'm sad because the plague which was infesting relatively small remote region of Lvov, Ivano-Frankovsk and Ternopol is now spreading to the whole country populated mostly by very nice, friendly people and quickly turning it into pretty dangerous place. But I see no way you can understand this so there is no point discussing with you. Have a nice day.

----------


## diogen_

> До мая много времени ещё. К тому же, насколько я понимаю, на референдуме вопрос будет ставиться технически не об отделении а об расширении статуса автономии. Нюанс, всё-таки.

 Ну да, и свежие законопроекты об упрощеной выдаче паспортов и порядке присоединения  к РФ новых территорий никак с Крымом не связаны)). Свежо предание, да верится с трудом)). Крым – уже отрезанный ломоть))   

> Насколько могу судить, восток Украины не больно то поднимает бучу. Притихли и сидят, ждут, чем дело обернётся.

 Ну потому что Крым – это преимущественно русские, а юго-восток населяют в основном русскоговорящие украинцы, а между планами  “бандерлогов”  первых “немножко рэзать” , а  вторых “строго перевоспитывать” существует небольшое стилистическое различие. Ну, впрочем, сегодня на прессухе Янукович дал отмашку юго-востоку подниматься после прекращения выплат зарплат, пенсий, пособий. Так что непонятка остается лишь в сроках, а это целиком зависит от того, когда и насколько раскошелится “добрый американский дядюшка”.   

> Россия сегодня, кстати, официально назвала Януковича действующим президентом и предоставила ему убежище, что "какбе" намекает новым властям Украины, что договориться будет непросто Но возможно.

 Честно говоря, думаю, что никакого намека не желание договариваться тут и в помине нет, а  просто начата жесткая компания по мобилизации оппозиционного “майдановщине” электората. План Путина - это тебе не хухры-мухры  ::

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, дядюшка нынче не добрый. Как я понял, у МВФ денег нет, Силуанов на двадцатке в Сиднее сказал, что де сомневается в способностях МВФ. МВФ кивает на дядю Сэма, а пока раздает кредиты не деньгами, а обещаниями дать денег, когда денег дадут американцы. Американцы особо не торопятся, и их можно понять - "инвестиции" в Украину сейчас, мягко говоря, рискованны.
Вообще, мир современных финансов чуден и удивителен. МВФ дает бумажку, в которой написано,  что они, может быть, перечислят по этой бумажке деньги, и предлагают "пока" занять денег в каком-нибудь банке. Банк этот чаще всего оказывается подконтрольным Федеральному резерву, который дает деньги в долг американскому правительству, которое должно как-нибудь потом перечислить деньги в банк ФРС в уплату обязательств по финансированию выдаваемого кредита.
В общем, у меня есть такое чувство, что кредиты МВФ выдает самому себе. А если понятнее, то вероятность получения денег от МВФ Украиной приближается к нулю. Не зря Лагард уже "призвала" Россию, как регионального партнера поучаствовать в судьбе Украины. Это они так намекают, что неплохо бы России взять и компенсировать им за весь тот бардак, который они же и устроили. С европейской непосредственностью.

----------


## Hanna

> I'm sad because the plague which was infesting relatively small remote region of Lvov, Ivano-Frankovsk and Ternopol is now spreading to the whole country populated mostly by very nice, friendly people and quickly turning it into pretty dangerous place. But I see no way you can understand this so there is no point discussing with you. Have a nice day.

 Him and I are the same nationality, unfortunately he's the victim of propaganda.
It's been a non-stop Russian bashing feast in our papers the last 15 years, and our foreign minister makes a sport of offending Russia. However a lot of people seem to be taking note now, so it'll hopefully change.  But it seems 14Russian has read and believed all this for the last 15 years. Plus everything the US media says and a bunch of random conspiracy theories. Apologies on his behalf.  
According to the front page of the main Swedish paper "Russian tanks are rolling in Crimea". 
I don't actually believe this - the tanks don't look modern enough to be Russian, and are painted with with amateurish colours. They are saying that Russia invaded Ukrainian airspace and broke the contract for the bases in Simferopol.  
I don't believe Russia would do anything that rash at the moment, and I am sure Russia's foreign ministry are going to play this much smarter than this, despite the odds being against. Russia has been impressive in international politics, since Syria.   *Are these Russian, and are they breaking the treaty regarding the bases in Krim? They look really old, and why would anyone paint a crude flag on a camouflage vehicle?  
Are the front page stories about Russian troop movements in Crimea true or false? *     
If anything happens, Crimea might try to proclaim independence like some other places done. But I don't think there is any chance Russia will invade or occupy or anything like that. Or?

----------


## Crocodile

> Да побузят и успокоятся.

 Рамиль, не пора ли уже составить другой прогноз? Чтоб с попкорном..

----------


## Basil77

> *Are these Russian, and are they breaking the treaty regarding the bases in Krim? They look really old, and why would anyone paint a crude flag on a camouflage vehicle?  
> Are the front page stories about Russian troop movements in Crimea true or false? *

 Actually these exact APCs (armoured personnel carriers) could be only from our naval base in Sevastopol. See the pair of big vertical tubes in the back? They made to prevent engine from stopping while descending from a carrier ship. AFAIK Ukraine don't have these APCs. I'm eager to hear how Putin is going to explain all these too.

----------


## Hanna

I have been reading so much about how Russia is modernising its military, so I thought those looked too old! Then of course. I am no expert... 
I read that Russia sent 2000 troops to Crimea just now. 
Since I don't know anything about wars I don't know the significance. It doesn't seem enough for any large operation though...  
Plus I am aware that anything Russia does will be interpreted and written up  in the most negative spin possible. 
I'm aware that Crimea could be argued as being "Russian" territory but that many others would not agree.  
If Russia does actually go in militarily, then it will change my perception of Russia as a peaceful country. I can certainly understand the reasons for doing it, but Nato, Poland, the Baltics, Scandinavia and others would immediately see that as "proof" of Russia's aggressiveness. So I hope that doesn't happen.  
The worst fear would be civil war in Ukraine, and war by proxy between Russia and Nato. What have Russian papers been writing?

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, не пора ли уже составить другой прогноз? Чтоб с попкорном..

 Ни один мой прогноз ещё не сбылся. Херовый я политолог.  ::  Надеюсь, хоть этот сбудется. 
Тут я кое-что почитал, у Крыма в стратегическом плане есть ещё одна весьма серьёзная проблема - пресная вода.
Водоснабжение осуществляется вот так: днепровская вода из Северо-Крымского канала, аккумулируемая в девяти наливных водохранилищах на территории АР Крым;вода из крупных водохранилищ естественного сбора, которых в Крыму насчитывается около 20-ти (но не все они являются питьевыми);вода артезианских скважин и каптированных источников. 
Как я понял, если Северо-Крымский канал перекрыть, то воды будет очень сильно не хватать.

----------


## Suobig

> I have been reading so much about how Russia is modernising its military, so I thought those looked too old! Then of course. I am no expert...

 Why should it look new? It's not iPhone, you know   

> I read that Russia sent 2000 troops to Crimea just now. 
> Since I don't know anything about wars I don't know the significance. It doesn't seem enough for any large operation though...

 There's no need in large operation. Russia sends military to control key transport. infrastructure objects and army depots. Looks like Kiev has no loyal troops in Crimea and no way to bring them there.    

> Plus I am aware that anything Russia does will be interpreted and written up  in the most negative spin possible.

 It's OK. Russia knows, if they blame you - you are doing all rignt, but if they praise you - you should stop and think what's gone wrong.    

> I'm aware that Crimea could be argued as being "Russian" territory but that many others would not agree.

 If it would be decided on local referendum - there would be no way to deny it.   

> If Russia does actually go in militarily, then it will change my perception of Russia as a peaceful country. I can certainly understand the reasons for doing it, but Nato, Poland, the Baltics, Scandinavia and others would immediately see that as "proof" of Russia's aggressiveness. So I hope that doesn't happen.

 No way Russia is a peaceful country. People in internet praise every successful military action, taken by russian forces. They somehow know all weapon models, helicopter models, clothes series, modifications and so on.  
The worst fear would be civil war in Ukraine, and war by proxy between Russia and Nato. What have Russian papers been writing?[/QUOTE] 
The thing is - civil war in Ukraine is advantageous for Russia. That doesn't mean Russia wants civil war or makes something to begin it. But in that case all eastern regions could be separated from Ukraine.

----------


## Ramil

> Actually these exact APCs (armoured personnel carriers) could be only from our naval base in Sevastopol. See the pair of big vertical tubes in the back? They made to prevent engine from stopping while descending from a carrier ship. AFAIK Ukraine don't have these APCs. I'm eager to hear how Putin is going to explain all these too.

 He's going to conquer the Crimea with these 3 APCs. Seriously though - I think they're from Sevastopol. It's a military naval base, after all and there are bound to be some armored vehicles.

----------


## Ramil

> The thing is - civil war in Ukraine is advantageous for Russia. That doesn't mean Russia wants civil war or makes something to begin it. But in that case all eastern regions could be separated from Ukraine.

 Could you elaborate a bit. In what way a civil war in Ukraine will be advantageous for Russia?

----------


## Suobig

> Как я понял, если Северо-Крымский канал перекрыть, то воды будет очень сильно не хватать.

 Это скорее сельскохозяйственная, нежели гуманитарная проблема. Могут возникнуть проблемы с электроэнергией и связью (один из провайдеров связи - "Укртелеком" - уже объявил, что потерял техническую возможность обеспечивать Киев связью и интернетом. 
В любом случае, подобные действия будут только ожесточать население Крыма.

----------


## Ramil

> Это скорее сельскохозяйственная, нежели гуманитарная проблема. Могут возникнуть проблемы с электроэнергией и связью (один из провайдеров связи - "Укртелеком" - уже объявил, что потерял техническую возможность обеспечивать Киев связью и интернетом.

 Вот отключил бы Янукович сотовую связь в центре Киева в январе - и ничего бы этого не было.

----------


## Suobig

> Вот отключил бы Янукович сотовую связь в центре Киева в январе - и ничего бы этого не было.

 Ой. Не Киев, а Крым. Опечатался.

----------


## Suobig

> Could you elaborate a bit. In what way a civil war in Ukraine will be advantageous for Russia?

 Russia can act as a peacemaker: take under military control eastern regions, accept refugees from western regions. Then eastern regions initate referendum and separate from Ukraine. Russia gets loyal country or even part of territory.

----------


## Ramil

> Russia can act as a peacemaker: take under military control eastern regions, accept refugees from western regions. Then eastern regions initate referendum and separate from Ukraine. Russia gets loyal country or even part of territory.

 You heard of Pridnestrovie, Kosovo, etc? Nobody won these wars. Thousands of refugees will go through the Ukraninan-Russian border and the locals won't like it. Moreover, rouble will go down, all Russian market will collapse. Our European 'friends' will 'discover' all sorts of military crimes committed by our 'peace-makers'. Trade sanctions will be imposed. We'll have military insurgents committing guerilla attacks not only in Ukraine, but in Russia itself. All Ukrainian infrastructure will be destroyed in the first several weeks. Russia will get ruins and extra several million hungry mouths to feed. I really cannot understand how can you be so blind to not seeing that a civil war in Ukraine will be a disaster. This war should be avoided at all costs.

----------


## Basil77

> You heard of Pridnestrovie, Kosovo, etc? Nobody won these wars. Thousands of refugees will go through the Ukraninan-Russian border and the locals won't like it. Moreover, rouble will go down, all Russian market will collapse. Our European 'friends' will 'discover' all sorts of military crimes committed by our 'peace-makers'. Trade sanctions will be imposed. We'll have military insurgents committing guerilla attacks not only in Ukraine, but in Russia itself. All Ukrainian infrastructure will be destroyed in the first several weeks. Russia will get ruins and extra several million hungry mouths to feed. I really cannot understand how can you be so blind to not seeing that a civil war in Ukraine will be a disaster. This war should be avoided at all costs.

 I agree with this. I don't like what is currenltly happening in Crimea at all. Also Putin once again acts like a d!ck by not explaining to public what he is doing.

----------


## Suobig

> You heard of Pridnestrovie, Kosovo, etc? Nobody won these wars. Thousands of refugees will go through the Ukraninan-Russian border and the locals won't like it. Moreover, rouble will go down, all Russian market will collapse. Our European 'friends' will 'discover' all sorts of military crimes committed by our 'peace-makers'. Trade sanctions will be imposed. We'll have military insurgents committing guerilla attacks not only in Ukraine, but in Russia itself. All Ukrainian infrastructure will be destroyed in the first several weeks. Russia will get ruins and extra several million hungry mouths to feed. I really cannot understand how can you be so blind to not seeing that a civil war in Ukraine will be a disaster. This war should be avoided at all costs.

 I had been thinking same way few days ago. But after Crimea... Man, I'm impressed! I think Russia can fulfil it's goals in Eastern Ukraine and end civil war quickly. 
It seems to me, that Russia wants to gain control over eastern territories, and, which is more important, eastern territories can allow this to happen - people there are fed up with political and economical chaos and they see it's source in Kiev. So they can start separation process and civil war would make it faster and easier.  
And about "peace-makers crimes". Do you remember 8.8.8? Russia invaded other country and vaporized it's military forces. Any trade sanctions? Any military insurgents? 
I don't say it won't be a disaster. Civil war - is the worst thing that can happen to any country. All I say - it would make russian positions in eastern part of Ukraine much stronger, and now I'm sure - Russia would use it's chances.

----------


## Hanna

I agree with Ramil and Basil77.
We've already seen this happen before, a few time. We know how everybody involved will react. There are a few possible outcomes, but on the whole it's like a play where the script has already been written. 
Plus, as they hint at: There is never any winner in a war! Only weapons manufacturers, political leaders, generals and bankers. Regular people of the countries involved are those who lose out.  
Particularly not in these post USSR wars, some regions are still "unrecognised", "breakaway territories". They can't establish legal economies, they become dependent on aid from Russia or blackmarket activities and corruption. I
And Russia has NOT incorporated these places into the Russian Federation even if the population there would probably support it or at least accept it. Instead, Russia has to keep spending money there, to keep up their commitments.  
I realise Crimea has strategic importance and is not "any" random territory, like the other breakaway republics.
But why get excited about the prospect of more land for Russia, it's already the biggest country!!  
If Russia was directly responsible for ONE single death in Ukraine, then this would be used for an EXTREME propaganda campaign.  
It would be absolutely relentless until everybody in Europe was scared to DEATH of Russia and approved of Nato missile launchers all over the place and more American bases. Pathetic that people are such sheeps, but it's true. 
Just see how they managed to play the South Ossetia war - it's used by everybody who wants to be paranoid of Russia, or villify it, as an excuse.  
And for what gain - do you really care about Crimea, does it MATTER?  
I think the people in the Crimea should organise a referendum there asap - invite some human rights or EU observers there to monitor, for international credibilty and have a referendum. If the world knows the opinions of the Crimeans, then how can they object to a truly autonomous region, or an independent state..?  
Another option (but I don't like it) is that Russia says _"f-ck international opionion, we know what Crimeans want and we'll use our military to make sure they get it, and we keep the bases."_  However this would play straight into American weapons manufacturers, various nations and others who would love to see Cold War 2.0 and will manipulate any event to lead to that goal.  
I agree - RU government should tell people what their plans are - since there are such close ties between the countries, and since everybod realises that Russia will have to choose a course of action. Maybe they are still thinking about it....?

----------


## Hanna

I just read a "hilarious" thing in Swedish media, biggest paper.  
Apparently 75 known Swedish neo-Nazis went to Kiev to fight with a movement called Svoboda. (I noticed that there is a new Swedish user to the forum with that nick. Co-incidence...? He ought to learn the Ukrainian language though, I would have thought, not Russian...)  
Anyway, this put this paper in a bit of a twist. Because they are AGAINST neo nazis in Sweden, but FOR the nationalist movement in Ukraine. So how do they write the story without contradicting the official line....?  
They didn't write very much, just reported that the neo nazis had gone to Kiev and helped the "peaceful protesters" by serving soup (that's a long way to travel just to serve some soup). The alleged neo nazi who was interviewed anonymously said that the Ukrainian nationalists saw Sweden as a particularly bad example of failed immigration and political correctness. Sadly, there is some point to that. They called it "revolution tourism", apparently the same people once visited Belarus for similar reasons 
Either way - it's an entertaining dilemma for the paper - they love to keep tabs of what the Neo Nazis do, to criticize it, and suddenly that meant they had to acknowledge that this hated group has links with "freedom" movement which they favour, in Ukraine. So has the Nazis become good, or does this somewhat taint the heroic Svoboda movement?  Propaganda can be challenging at times.  
They solved the who problem by illustrating the article with a completely un-related picture of Russian nazis carrying a Russian flag, obviously nothing to do with Ukraine. A reader unfamiliar with the events just skimming over the page would still think "bloody Russians". 
I googled and found some international coverage in  "The Daily Beast" (no idea what kind of paper that might be, something online...)    

> “I stand before your forces of revolution to tell you about what your  future might be if you fail your glorious endeavour”. However where I  come from is no longer Sweden.” Hagberg warned Ukrainians that a  successful revolution must chart a path that carefully avoided the evils  of abortion and ethnic mongrelization, one that harshly punished  welfare abuse and rejected the normalization of homosexuality.  “Officials in Sweden like to calls us the most modern country in the  world. I say to you, brothers, this is what awaits you if you choose to  follow our example. You now have the opportunity to choose and create  your own future. Do not accept the trap of choosing either the West or  Russia.”

 hmmmm, very torn - I actually agree with some of the points he makes, even though I abhor nazism. Very disturbing. Just a footnote, feel free to ignore.  Plus I am not sure it's possible to stand alone and refuse to choose allegiance today.

----------


## Basil77

I can understand why Putin ordered to take control of Crimea without official warnings, UN security consil meetings, etc. Most likely he did this to avoid a single shot, because if it were expected than armed militants from Western Ukraine could arrive there earlier than Russian troops and arrange some violent resistance. But I don't see any solid legal grounds that could back such actions besides permission from Yanukovich who still calls himself a legitimate president. In South Ossetia case our peacekeepers who stationed there by official UN mandate were killed and it's a legitimate reason for intervention but in the Crimea case I don't see such solid ground at all. Of course Crimea means million times more for an average Russian than whole Caucasus region but still... As I already wrote I want to hear an explanation form Putin who is supreme commader of our armed forces.

----------


## Hanna

I still can't believe that the EU was essentially applauding and supporting a coup d'etat against a democratically elected president, just because he didn't want to sign a deal with the EU.  
I think my idealism when I supported my country joining the EU may have been misplaced. I had no idea it would turn into this. I thought it was about peacekeeping and solidarity between the regions. Right now I would feel much better if I was NOT an EU citizen. But for example Nowegian or Swiss. 
And looking at Romania as a comparison I am actually not at all sure that EU membership would do anything for Ukraine. Romania is still corrupt and poor, more so than Ukraine, as far as I could tell.

----------


## Ramil

Joining the EU will open the maket for European goods without any restrictions. Domestic industry will succumb immediately and will be replaced by imports. Same with the agricultural goods. And nobody didn't even guarantee Ukrain the membership. This one-sided 'association' will do nothing to help the Ukraininan economy.

----------


## Lampada

Андрей Макаревич:   11:46  /  28.02.14 302849просмотров  *"Про мерзость*  _ Я переживаю за события на Украине. Но гораздо сильнее я переживаю по поводу того, что творится в этой связи у нас. Не покидает ощущение того, что наша власть полагает: страна, народ — это те, кто им управляет. Однако если правитель не слышит своего народа и при этом насилует его, народ его сметает. Так что на Украине произошла самая типичная революция, и при всей моей нелюбви к революциям я не могу назвать ее несправедливой. И теперь можно сколько угодно хлопать крыльями, называть восставших граждан «коричневой чумой» — выглядит это омерзительно._ _
Такой разнузданной пропаганды и такого количества вранья я не припомню с лучших брежневских времен. Да и то не сравнить: возможностей тогда было меньше. Ребята, вы чего добиваетесь? Создания общественного мнения для ввода войск на территорию суверенного государства? Оттяпать Крым?_ _
ЦК КПСС, вводя войска в Чехословакию, с народом не советовался. И что, кроме того что обосрались на весь мир? Вот сегодня две страны вместо одной. И что, где первая, где вторая? Получили мы их любовь? Или что-то еще?_ _
А ведь уже удалось зазомбировать довольно большое количество идиотов и просто неучей с нестабильной психикой. Уже рвутся с оружием в руках спасать русскоязычное население — как бы оно к этому взывает. А они и поверили. Ребята в телевизоре, вы чего добиваетесь? Надолго рассорить два народа, живущих бок о бок? У вас получается. А чем это кончается, знаете? Войну с Украиной захотели? Так, как с Абхазией, не выйдет: ребята на Майдане уже закалились и знают, за что бьются, — за свою страну, за свою независимость. А мы за что? За Януковича?_ _
Ребята, зачем вы спрятали его в России? Честный человек не будет укрывать преступника и вора. А вор — будет. Зачем вы себя позорите перед человечеством? Я знаю, что вам наплевать, но все-таки?_ _
Конечно, на Украине наделали массу глупостей — с русским языком, со сносом памятников. Но такие глупости неизбежно сопровождают любую революцию — пружина разгибается в обратную сторону. А потом все встает на места — глупость не может длиться вечно._ _
Ребята, нам с ними жить. По-прежнему по соседству. И желательно в дружбе. А как им жить, они решат сами._ _Или пострелять захотелось? Говорят, патриотизм укрепляет._ _
Ненадолго."_

----------


## 14Russian

> This "typical Right Sector guy" is no other than Alexander Muzychko, who fought on the side of terrorists during the Chechnya campaign and is known for some other "feats". Today this piece of arrogant violence lectures Ukrainian police forces how to behave.

 I know virtually everyone here are neo-Soviet Putinists or at least status quo except for some left-wing liberals (and Communists) but Right Sector personnel have demonstrated themselves to be EU stooges in the media lately.   So, this entire situation is hopeless.   They're not right-wing nor nazis.   So, you can all relax now.  
Ukraine is F*cked and I can see why mods or no Ukrainians posted now.    They are content with the changes.   Neo-Soviet Russia trying to control Crimea and what's left of their influence and on the other side, the EU/USA/UN and Israel (of course) with their tentacles so this 'revolution' is a farce.   Shoulda seen it.   ::

----------


## 14Russian

> Joining the EU will open the maket for European goods without any restrictions. Domestic industry will succumb immediately and will be replaced by imports. Same with the agricultural goods. And nobody didn't even guarantee Ukrain the membership. This one-sided 'association' will do nothing to help the Ukraininan economy.

 ^^^^^^ Да.   Правильно.  ::

----------


## Hanna

Apparently there are now 6000 newly arrived Russian soldiers in Crimea. 
Hm... It seems they are welcomed by the locals...  
My prediction is that Crimea will try to proclaim independence, eventually. 
I think they probably had enough of the insecurity and general chaos of Ukrainian politics. 
I guess it doesn't matter massively to them, what the world thinks of it, because isn't the economy almost completely around military, agriculture and tourism from ex USSR? In that case, I guess they have nothing to lose and quite a lot to win.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Meanwhile the same shit happens in Venezuela.
Rumors says that China and Russia sent aircraft carriers "Admiral Kuznetsov" and "Shi Lang-07" for "joint exercises".
Let's wait for official info. 
ZOG mode on 
Meanwhile there are messages about homicides among high rank commanders in the USA.
Such as Navy Commander and Attorney General. 
Is it truth?
Is Ukraine a distraction from coup-d'etat in the USA?  ::  
ZOG mode off

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## maxmixiv

> I think the people in the Crimea should organise a referendum there asap - invite some human rights or EU observers there to monitor, for international credibilty and have a referendum. If the world knows the opinions of the Crimeans, then how can they object to a truly autonomous region, or an independent state..?

 They could say that referendum's results were forged, for example.

----------


## Ramil

В Крыму российские военнослужащие, угрожая применить оружие, вывозят из военных частей Вооруженных Сил Украины автоматы, пистолеты и заряды.
При этом неизвестные "переговорщики" предлагают украинским военным сложить оружие и перейти на сторону "законной власти Крыма", сообщил "Интерфакс-Украина" источник в Минобороны.  http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2014/03/2/7016937/

----------


## Homsa

Хотелось бы добавить по поводу настроения... 
Действительно гадкое какое то ощущение… 
По моему сейчас решается какие отношения будут между нашими народами в ближайшие десятилетия. Не между нашими странами. Между народами.
Я сейчас говорю не о словах политиков или каких-то абстрактных людях в масках. Просто о тех, кого я вчера встречал по пути на работу. Пожилой женщине консьержке, вахтеру в институте, мужчине лет 50ти, размахивающему руками и пытающемся что-то  доказать своему оппоненту. Можно приводить какие-то аргументы, говорить что они сами виноваты, но именно им сейчас решать что их дети будут думать про россиян.  
Если раньше фокус ненависти был направлен на злых коррумпированных политиков, то если начнется стрельба - это изменится.

----------


## diogen_

> В Крыму российские военнослужащие, угрожая применить оружие, вывозят из военных частей Вооруженных Сил Украины автоматы, пистолеты и заряды.
> При этом неизвестные "переговорщики" предлагают украинским военным сложить оружие и перейти на сторону "законной власти Крыма", сообщил "Интерфакс-Украина" источник в Минобороны.  http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2014/03/2/7016937/

 На самом деле все оружие уже давно сдали и без единого выстрела в полном составе дезертировали в соответствии с секретным пунктом два указа “о приведении войск в боеготовность”)) 
Не будет масштабной войны с Россией,  не до войны сейчас там. Дефолт и “спасайся-кто-может”; все области вот-вот разбредутся по “удельным княжествам”. Донецк уже задал почин.   Lenta.ru: Референдум в Донецке

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada

Украинские офицеры не дали российскому спецназу вывезти оружие из учебного центра: "Вы вообще, что тут делаете на моей территории?" *ВИДЕО* (02.03.14 14:49)

----------


## Lampada

"Простите нас, мы не хотим воевать, но нам дали приказ", - российские захватчики покидают украинскую часть. *ВИДЕО* (02.03.14 17:3 ::    http://m.censor.net.ua/video_news/all

----------


## Lampada

Украинские военные в Крыму отказались разоружиться: Мы давали присягу и готовы стоять до конца. *ВИДЕО* (02.03.14 12:09)

----------


## Ramil

Глава ВМС Украины присягнул народу Крыма

----------


## Lampada

Крым будет независимым государством? Что-то я запуталась.

----------


## DrBaldhead

На конец марта назначен референдум. Решение будет приниматься о статусе автономии. Не факт, что они вообще выйдут из состава страны.

----------


## dic

> Крым будет независимым государством? Что-то я запуталась.

----------


## Полуношник

> Значит, эта разношёрстная публика будет пытаться договариваться между собой.
> И со специально обученными европейскими политиками...

 Проблема, скорее, в необученности российских политиков.

----------


## Lampada

*Олександр Чалий та Євген Марчук про вторгнення російських військ * (на украинском только первые десять минут)

----------


## Lampada

*Андрій Макаревич: Стільки брехні я не чув з часів Брежнєва*

----------


## Crocodile

Главный индикатор показывает, что сейчас пойдет откат на предыдущие позиции. Чубаров: без

----------


## Lampada

*Громадське ONLINE. LIVE *

----------


## Lampada

_А с этой милейшей дамой справиться им не удалось. Когда к ней подошли ОМОНовцы с приказом выкинуть плакатик, она сказала им: « Что вы мне сделаете? Скрутите меня, посадите в автозак? Ну, давайте, хватайте. Я – мать солдата, сама – блокадница. Я пришла сюда, чтобы сказать о том, что война не допустима! Я против крови и вашей тоже!» Публика аплодировала, ОМОН отошел._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

думаю, вот эта подходит под ситуацию:

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Донецкая администрация захвачена 
Среди первых решений новой власти. 
1. Проведение референдума о дальнейшей судьбе Донбасса.
2. Полное неподчинение киевской хунте и ее ставленникам.
3. Обращение за помощью к РФ с просьбой ввести на Донбасс миротворческие силы.
4. Создание отрядов самообороны из народного ополочения и Беркута.
5. Все законы направленные на ущемление сотрудников правоохранительных органов - отменены.
6. В Донецке будет сформировано временное правительство.     http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v2686206e7a3

----------


## Sibiriak

Правда от медиков Майдана, Кому война, а кому мать родная... Правда от медиков Майдана

----------


## Sibiriak

Данное видео ещё сам не смотрел - Снайперы со стороны майдана

----------


## Sibiriak

Снайперы на Майдане, часть 2

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Sibiriak

Интервью ополченца в Крыму

----------


## Basil77

*Leaked: Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet and Catherine Ashton discuss Ukraine over the phone: "Snipers on maidan were hired by opposition leaders"*      

> Эштон: Здравствуйте. Как у Вас дела?
> Паэт: У меня все хорошо. Как у Вас?
> Эштон: Все в порядке. Я хотела поговорить с Вами и узнать Ваши впечатления.
> Паэт: Я вернулся только вчера вечером, так что я был там всего один день.
> Эштон: Ваши впечатления?
> Паэт:  Впечатления грустные. Я встречался с представителями "Партии регионов",  также с представителями новой коалиции и представителем гражданского  общества. Ее зовут Ольга. Вы должны знать ее.
> Эштон: Да, Ольга. Я ее знаю.
> Паэт:  Мои впечатления действительно печальные. Отсутствует доверие, в том  числе доверие к тем политикам, которые вошли в состав коалиции или вышли  из нее. Представители Майдана и гражданского общества говорят: "Никто  из них не должен войти в состав нового правительства, у всех у них  грязное прошлое". Той же самой Ольге и другим представителям  гражданского общества поступали предложения войти в состав нового  правительства, но Ольга, например, сказала, что она готова войти в  состав правительства только вместе со своей командой, с зарубежными  экспертами для того, чтобы начать реальную реформу здравоохранения. Так  что уровень доверия фактически нулевой. И это все на фоне проблем,  связанных с обеспечением безопасности, территориальной целостностью,  Крымом и так далее. "Партия регионов" пребывает в абсолютно подавленном  состоянии. Они сказали, что принимают тот факт, что будет новое  правительство, состоятся досрочные выборы. Имеет место очень сильное  давление на депутатов парламента. Ночью к членам партии приходят  "незваные гости", журналисты видели, как днем прямо у здания парламента  люди с оружием избивали депутата. Все это происходит на самом деле.  Ольга и члены гражданского сообщества абсолютно уверены, что люди не  покинут улицы до тех пор, пока не увидят, что начались реальные реформы.  Не достаточно просто сменить правительство. Таковы основные  впечатления, и у Евросоюза, и у Эстонии в частности. Мы должны быть  готовы к участию, наряду с другими, в финансовом пакете.
> Эштон: Да.
> ...

----------


## Ramil

И так, дата референдума - 16 марта 2014 года. http://top.rbc.ru/politics/06/03/2014/909586.shtml
На нем будет 2 вопроса:
Первый — выступаете ли вы за вхождение Крыма в состав РФ в качестве субъекта Федерации. 
Второй — выступаете ли вы за восстановление конституции Крыма 1992 года. 
Я только пока чего-то не понял, надо будет выбрать между 1 и 2 или надо ответить да/нет на 2 вопроса. Если последнее, то бред, потому как возможны варианты Да-Да/Нет-Нет

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

6 марта на внеочередном пленарном заседании Верховного Совета АРК принято постановление «О проведении общекрымского референдума» 16 марта 2014.
В пояснительной записке к постановлению, в частности, отмечается, что события, произошедшие в феврале 2014 года в г. Киеве, резко обострили общественно-политическую ситуацию в Украине. Захватившие в результате антиконституционного переворота власть националистические силы грубо нарушают Конституцию и законы Украины, неотъемлемые права и свободы граждан, включая право на жизнь, свободу мысли и слова, право говорить на родном языке.
Экстремистские группировки предприняли ряд попыток проникновения в Крым в целях обострения ситуации, эскалации напряженности и незаконного захвата власти.
Выражая огромную тревогу в отношении создавшейся вокруг Крыма общественно-политической ситуации, подтверждая приоритет общечеловеческих ценностей, приверженность общепризнанным принципам и нормам международного права, в целях реализации волеизъявления населения Крыма и в связи с отсутствием легитимных органов государственной власти в Украине, в соответствии с пунктом 7 части первой статьи 18 и пунктом 3 части второй статьи 26 Конституции Автономной Республики Крым Верховный Совет АРК постановляет: 
1. Войти в состав Российской Федерации в качестве субъекта Российской Федерации. 
2. Назначить на 16 марта 2014 года общекрымский референдум (включая г. Севастополь), на который вынести следующие *альтернативные* вопросы:
1) Вы за воссоединение Крыма с Россией на правах субъекта Российской Федерации?
2) Вы за восстановление действия Конституции Республики Крым 1992 года и за статус Крыма как части Украины? 
3. Вопрос, получивший большинство голосов, считается выражающим прямое волеизъявление населения Крыма. 
4. Утвердить текст бюллетеня для голосования на общекрымском референдуме 16 марта 2014 года. Установить, что бюллетени для голосования на общекрымском референдуме печатаются на русском, украинском и крымскотатарском языках. 
5. Утвердить Временное положение об общекрымском референдуме. 
6. Образовать Комиссию Автономной Республики Крым по проведению общекрымского референдума. 
7. Комиссии Автономной Республики Крым по проведению общекрымского референдума организовать работу по обеспечению проведения референдума в соответствии с вышеуказанным Временным положением. 
8. Поручить Совету министров Автономной Республики Крым организовать финансовое, материально-техническое и иное обеспечение проведения общекрымского референдума. 
9. Верховный Совет АРК обратился к Президенту Российской Федерации и Федеральному Собранию Государственной Думы Российской Федерации с предложением о начале процедуры вхождения в состав Российской Федерации в качестве субъекта Российской Федерации.  
Вопросы исключают друг друга.   
Как уточняют, "для Севастополя будет дополнительный вопрос о вступлении г. Севастополя в состав Крымской Автономии как объекта специального назначения. Вы по прежнему будете подчиняться напрямую Москве. Вам нужно голосовать за включение Севастополя в состав АР Крым как специального административного объекта. Иначе вы останетесь с Украиной без Крыма"

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Но надо понимать, что если проголосуют за вход в состав РФ. Это просто информация для давления. 
Не факт что так будет. 
Да и РФ может не принять. 
А по заявлениям Путина это маловероятный вариант. Будут себе выбивать максимально обособленный статус внутри Украинской Федерации. Де-факто конфедеративный статус.

----------


## Basil77

Судя по тому, какие вопросы вынесли на референдум, а также  по переносу срока на 16 марта, запад жестко послылает Путина в сторону леса. Нда, добром всё это не кончится...

----------


## Ramil

Вообще-то бредовый вопрос "Войти в состав РФ" - как минимум необходимо решение Думы, одобренное СФ + подписанное Президентом
Поставили бы "Вы за то, чтобы обратиться к РФ с просьбой о включении в состав Федерации", а так получается, что Россия не может отказать.
Да и вообще, лучше бы они поставили вопросы так - "Объявить независимость / Остаться в составе Украины на федеративной основе"
Что-то мне это "Войти в состав вообще не нравится"

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Ну да, документ корявый. 
Видно, что в спешке написан и глупо сформулирован. 
Первый вопрос тупо по-простецки "вход в состав РФ".
 Второй вопрос слишком завуалирован: подразумевается, что в конституции указан статус как части Украины. 
Про Севастополь потом вообще долепили.  
Я думаю, что согласно пунктам: 
4. Утвердить текст бюллетеня для голосования на общекрымском референдуме 16 марта 2014 года. Установить, что бюллетени для голосования на общекрымском референдуме печатаются на русском, украинском и крымскотатарском языках. 
 5. Утвердить Временное положение об общекрымском референдуме. 
Нормально сейчас напишут, и в бюллетенях будет по-другому сформулированно. 
Видно что-то случилось. Потому что вчера еще говорили, что вопрос о досрочном референдуме снят, и он будет 30 марта. А тут резко перенесли.

----------


## Ramil

> Видно что-то случилось. Потому что вчера еще говорили, что вопрос о досрочном референдуме снят, и он будет 30 марта. А тут резко перенесли.

 Сегодня Лавров весь день c Керри общался. По слухам - не договорились ни до чего.

----------


## it-ogo

Ага. Значит Крыму уготован юридический статус "просто непонятной территории, хотящей в РФ". Судя по этому и по выкидышу ооновца, на серьезную проработку подобия законодательства, госорганов, правительства и т.п. решили не заморачиваться. Ну да, тенденция к сокращению дипломатических формальностей прослеживается с самого начала. 
Вероятность официальной покраски в цвета РФ мала, но... Теперь уже нельзя исключать.

----------


## E-learner

Эпизод боевых действий нынешней Крымской войны.
(нецензурная лексика)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI0qEU9VnnQ

----------


## Crocodile

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EHnbJp253Eo 
Класс!!

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Крым отжигает. Объявили себя часть РФ. В одностороннем порядке, без согласия РФ. 
Верховный совет Крыма объявил Крым с сегодняшнего дня территорией Российской Федерации, но дополнительно дает возможность гражданам подтвердить это на референдуме 16 марта. 
- Цитата: В связи с тем, что Крым стал территорией Российской Федерации, единственными законными вооруженными формированиями на территории Крыма являются российские вооруженные силы. Вооруженные силы иных государств будут считаться оккупантами с соответствующими последствиями для себя.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Спикер Совета Федерации Валентина Матвиенко заявила, что палата поддержит решение парламента Верховного Совета Крыма о вхождении автономии в состав России по результатам референдума, который пройдет 16 марта. 
 Что-то резко РФ пошло на невыгодную аннексию. Какое-то невидное нам говно присутствует. Потому что псевдо-независимый Абхазский вариант и так говном накормил.

----------


## Hanna

> an average pension in Ukraine is $160.

 A  month?!!! It's not possible to survive on that. Even if they live for free and have no bills. It's not possible _Anywhere_ in Europe. It can't be done. Any pensioner without children or substantial savings will starve or freeze to death, or die from poverty induced illness. 
And it's not like anyone in that generation had any opportunity to build up private wealth or get a private pension plan. They are completely innocent victims.   *And now they are saying they are halving the pensions.* $80 /month? Have people no hearts!? This is the generations that fought in the war, built up the country and took care of them as children as a mother or grandmother.   

> Спикер Совета Федерации Валентина  Матвиенко заявила, что палата поддержит решение парламента Верховного  Совета Крыма о вхождении автономии в состав России по результатам  референдума, который пройдет 16 марта.

 What, they are going to just accept Crimea into the federation? Even though it will upset Ukraine and drive the West crazy? 
I watched some Russian TV (not RT but Vesti) because I was interested in what Russia planned to do. But I didn't hear this.

----------


## Sibiriak

Немцам открывают глаза

----------


## Ramil

> Немцам открывают глаза

 I only wish this wasn't some backwater TV channel with an audience of 1.5 anonymouses.

----------


## Sibiriak

Великобритания назвала ... - YouTube

----------


## Sibiriak

Немцам открывают глаза - с английским переводом

----------


## Basil77

Ukrainian nationalists opened fire at pro-Russian activists in Kharkov:  В Харькове избили и обстреляли участников антифашистского митинга - Korrespondent.net

----------


## bitpicker

Klagemauer.tv actually is a Swiss sect-controlled internet TV channel which reports complete rubbish in many other topics in order to proselytize. I wouldn't trust that one farther than I can throw it.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Смотрим на карту и видим все проблемы Украины:

----------


## SergeMak

Как живут лидеры «евромайдана»: у Кличко - прозрачные полы, у Тимошенко - собственный пляж // KP.RU
Статья в "Комсомольской правде" о том, в каких "скромных" условиях живут новые украинские лидеры, приведенные "майданом" на смену "банде".

----------


## E-learner

Сашко Білий. (на украинском)
Оправдывается за прокурора.
Говорит, иначе народ бы всё спалил и вынес всех на вилах.
Говорит, у него друзья в Крыму (в смысле пытается успокоить).  Сашко Білий: не такий я страшний, як показує

----------


## Hanna

Came across this video where some people in Moscow seem to think there is a war with Ukraine, so they are doing an anti-war demonstration. For whatever reason, the police is breaking it up.       _If you try to have a spontaneous anti-war demonstration in London, the exact same thing will happen, but with a permission it's ok - however it can take a long time to get a permission and it may not be in the location you requested. As far as I understand the situation is even worse in Russia, and if the message is not appreciated, they get no permit._  
I wouldn't have thought that there was a war with Ukraine to protest against, but clearly these people think so!

----------


## Hanna

----- 
And I also came across this video pro-Ukraine rally in Odessa. 
Was  a bit surprised about that, because I never heard any Ukrainian spoken  when I was in Odessa, and there was plenty of pro-Russia stuff on sale  in markets etc. It felt like a rather Russian city. I don't know how I  could have misunderstood the situation so much.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> ----- 
> And I also came across this video pro-Ukraine rally in Odessa. 
> Was  a bit surprised about that, because I never heard any Ukrainian spoken  when I was in Odessa, and there was plenty of pro-Russia stuff on sale  in markets etc. It felt like a rather Russian city. I don't know how I  could have misunderstood the situation so much.

 Easily. There's a big struggle in the city (as well as the other cities of South-East Ukraine) for the control.
The people you've seen could be brought there by transport (several buses is enough) and according to various sources such groups try to breach to Crimea daily.
The latest news particularly about Odessa AFAIK is that local youth was fooled to gather at the recruiting posts (they were told it'll be just a routine data check) and locked there. Meanwhile Ukrainian Defence Minister (an usurper of this position, to be correct) spreads lies that young Ukrainians are eager to join the army to fend off the invasion. Here.
The link leads to google cache because the newly made Ukrainian censorship tries to erase as many pro-Russian news as possible. Also here.

----------


## Paul G.

The American drones were brought down in Crimea.  ::  
Nice shot!  ::

----------


## Hanna

> The American drones were brought down in Crimea.  
> Nice shot!

  
Really! Got to see this. Zap the drones!!!! 
What channel is it on?  
This type of election poster seems over dramatized to me. And if they want to call the election fair, they have to allow posters for the other side as well.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Крым объявит независимость, если на референдуме выберут вариант присоединения к России.
И будет независимым пока Совет Федерации России не примет прошение о включении Крыма в состав РФ. 
Декларация о независимости Автономной Республики Крым и Севастополя 
 Парламент Автономной Республики Крым 11 марта принял декларацию о независимости республики и города Севастополя. В сообщении на сайте Верховного совета Крыма указывается, что за принятие документа проголосовали 78 из 100 депутатов. 
 1. В случае если в результате предстоящего 16 марта 2014 года прямого волеизъявления народов Крыма будет принято решение о вхождении Крыма, включая Автономную Республику Крым и город Севастополь, в состав России, Крым после референдума будет объявлен независимым и суверенным государством с республиканской формой правления.
 2. Республика Крым будет демократическим, светским и многонациональным государством, которое обязуется поддерживать мир, межнациональное и межконфессиональное согласие на своей территории.
 3. Республика Крым как независимое и суверенное государство в случае соответствующих результатов референдума обратится к Российской Федерации с предложением о принятии Республики Крым на основе соответствующего межгосударственного договора в состав Российской Федерации в качестве нового субъекта Российской Федерации.

----------


## shnuddy

A group of Ukrainians who don't support the current Kiev's government is looking for western journalists who would be interested in covering the situation in Ukraine on behalf of the group mentioned. Ukrainian media are disseminating lies and gives to the world everything but the truth. Our group is not a group of a few people with unpopular views and ideas, basically, we represent the opinion of millions of people from the South and East of the Ukraine. If you are interested contact me.

----------


## Hanna

That's definitely needed for English and all European languages. 
Maybe Deborski can help. She's a journalist.  
But the big problem is, mass-media would not publish it! 
 They have their narrative, and they need to stick to it.... 
 There have been several instances of journalists in the USA who got sacked because they didn't follow the official line.  
In Europe they would not be sacked, but the story wouldn't get published, or they would be criticized and have a "character assasination" in media that would prevent them from continuing to work as a mainstream journalist.  
In Sweden, the actual prime minister said in an interview that he had a certain amount of sympathy for the actions and stance of Russia in regards to Crimea and Eastern Ukraine. That was a BIG mistake. The next day every major newspaper demanded that he apologised for supporting "Russian imperialism", etc, etc. And the Foreign minister from the same political party criticized him. He apologised and said his words were misinterpreted.
This is an election year, and I am fairly certain he won't say a word that goes against the official line again.   
This would be a typical situation for all of Europe. You must pretend to hate Russia, or else.... 
Despite the fact that nobody can actually point to anything* concrete* that Russia's done wrong towards the EU for 20 years! I'd be the first to complain, if Russia did anything that annoyed me. But it hasn't!  
Meanwhile, the USA is spying on us, conducting a rather dirty trade war against the EU, and Americans in foreign policy exclaim views like "fuck the EU" between themselves... We are like a dog that's starved and kicked but still licks its master.... 
But complaining about this in media or in public? No, no!
 If the USA does something it's automatically right and justified. 
The EU was supposed to be a regional power to represent _OUR_ interests. Against Asia, against Russia if needed, and against the USA. But in reality it's become a rather un-democratic US lapdog that mainly benefits multinational corporations, and rich farmers in Western Europe. In light of this, I don't even know why my country is a member. And honestly Ukraine, don't fool yourself about the EU, is all I say.

----------


## diogen_

> This type of election poster seems over dramatized to me. And if they want to call the election fair, they have to allow posters for the other side as well.

 You ask for the full moon! The task at hand is not just win the referendum but  get the overwhelmingly smashing victory in order to demonstrate to the whole world  the will of  the  populace! Beware, it’s the Putin plan and not a silly child’s play in democracy, after all!!

----------


## diogen_

МИД РФ напомнил своим "американским товарищам" непреложную истину, что “уголовный кодекс надо чтить!” ((С)Остап Бендер, турецкоподанный)   

> В МИД РФ заявляют, чтобы обратили внимание на слова Януковича о том, что планы администрации США выделить 1 млрд долларов нынешним властям в Киеве идут вразрез с действующим американским законодательством. 
>  "Действительно, в соответствии с поправками, внесенными несколько лет назад в Закон 1961 г. об оказании иностранного содействия, запрещается "предоставлять финансовую помощь правительству любого государства, законно избранный президент которого был свергнут в результате военного переворота или незаконного решения". Данная норма содержится в разделе 22, параграф 8422 Свода законов США. Таким образом, по всем критериям выделение средств нелегитимному режиму, захватившему власть насильственным путем, незаконно и выходит за рамки американской правовой системы", - отмечается в комментарии, текст которого размещен во вторник, 11 марта, на сайте российского внешнеполитического ведомства. 
>  "Понимаем, конечно, что с учетом занятой Вашингтоном позиции вряд ли там признают очевидное", - заявили в МИД РФ.

 Выделение средств США "нелегитимному режиму" в Украине выходит за рамки американской правовой системы - МИД

----------


## Hanna

Well I think that it doesn't matter if Obama is invited to personal check and count everybody's vote in Crimea. The election will not be acknowledged in the West regardless. 
They will say:  
1) It's not really a legal referendum in the first place
2) It was not carried out in a democratic fashion and/or ballot stuffing took place. 
3) People were harassed and did not dare to vote according to their actual views.
4) The voting campaign was not fair, the other side did not get fair coverage.  
Too bad there is no member from Crimea or Donetsk on the forum! Would have loved to hear from them. In the meantime I am reading extra carefully what everyone from Ukraine says.. 
What about this person, Pavel Gubarev? According to Wikipedia he is a nazi and oligarch. Does not appeal to me! But everybody in Eastern Ukraine seems to like him. What happened with him?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> This type of election poster seems over dramatized to me. And if they want to call the election fair, they have to allow posters for the other side as well.

 А как перевести "That's very subtle!" or "Wow, talk about subtlety!" на русский, с сохранением сарказма?  (Note that in this context, "subtlety" means something like "*a talent* for understatement" -- умение преуменьшить? -- rather than the "understatement" itself.)

----------


## 14Russian

> Came across this video where some people in Moscow seem to think there is a war with Ukraine, so they are doing an anti-war demonstration. For whatever reason, the police is breaking it up.       _If you try to have a spontaneous anti-war demonstration in London, the exact same thing will happen, but with a permission it's ok - however it can take a long time to get a permission and it may not be in the location you requested. As far as I understand the situation is even worse in Russia, and if the message is not appreciated, they get no permit._  
> I wouldn't have thought that there was a war with Ukraine to protest against, but clearly these people think so!

 Because the Kremlin brainwashes a lot of people.   You can tell simply by reading the other posts here.

----------


## 14Russian

> You ask for the full moon! The task at hand is not just win the referendum but  get the overwhelmingly smashing victory in order to demonstrate to the whole world  the will of  the  populace! Beware, it’s the Putin plan and not a silly child’s play in democracy, after all!!

 It's about who is the best liar.    A competition at who can lie the best.

----------


## shnuddy

> Because the Kremlin brainwashes a lot of people.   You can tell simply by reading the other posts here.

 I hope you realize how the new illegal government in Kiev is brainwashing people now. The Kremlin can hardly keep up with such a great job.

----------


## alexsms

> А как перевести "That's very subtle!" or "Wow, talk about subtlety!" на русский, с сохранением сарказма?  (Note that in this context, "subtlety" means something like "*a talent* for understatement" -- умение преуменьшить? -- rather than the "understatement" itself.)

 "That's very subtle!" or "Wow, talk about subtlety!" - Тонкий намёк! Да уж, тонкий намёк... (lit., what a subtle hint)

----------


## 14Russian

> I hope you realize how the new illegal government in Kiev is brainwashing people now. The Kremlin can hardly keep up with such a great job.

 I'm well aware of the brainwashing on by both sides, thanks.   But, how come one side gets a free ride but the other doesn't?    Most of the forum posters are soft on what the Kremlin does. 
You said to pm you to obtain insight on this brainwashing.   Why not post it here?   What's the big secret?   I'll be happy to discuss it.   I've spoken with various Ukrainians and Russians on skype, vk and other sides besides researching on my own.    I'm against both sides and think Ukraine should have sought their own sovereignty without interference or intervention.   I think they have faint hopes and they are mislead, to put it in a nutshell.   Yet, the Kremlin can do no wrong on this issue according to most posters, it seems.   Brainwashed?   Yes, on all sides.

----------


## Hanna

I think we are all "brainwashed" about certain things. No need to judge people for it. I just think people should be open to that possibility. Anything we heard a lot as children, or saw a lot of films about tends to be quite firmly ingrained. 
I am definitely "brainwashed" about certain things. But it doesn't tend to be things I write about here though. 
Technically there is no such thing as "brainwashing" though! This came up at university, and it's quite interesting. It's just a word that the CIA invented when they could not understand why some American soldiers who had been captured during the Korea war came back as convinced Communists. It didn't occur to them that Communism can genuinely appeal to a person on its own merits.  
So they invented the expression "brainwashing" and a Hollywood film was made about it.  And the term has been thrown around ever since. Totally ridiculous film btw.     
The CIA did some experiments to try to brainwash people, because they thought that the USSR was already doing it... However after 5 years all they achieved was to drive a few people completely crazy. They did not manage to change anybody's opinion for real, or their personality. If you try extremely hard, all you will achieve, is to make the person schizophrenic.  
People believe what they want to believe, anything else is just faking it for the sake of expediency.

----------


## it-ogo

> А как перевести "That's very subtle!" or "Wow, talk about subtlety!" на русский, с сохранением сарказма?  (Note that in this context, "subtlety" means something like "*a talent* for understatement" -- умение преуменьшить? -- rather than the "understatement" itself.)

 "Это весьма изящно и остроумно."

----------


## bitpicker

I am wondering about one thing. Why is the (ethnically) Russian-dominated part of Ukraine suddenly so afraid of the Ukrainian-dominated west and seems to think that the whole West is fascist in outlook, when that same west wanted to get closer and not farther away from the EC (which they would if they were fascist) and there have been no attacks on Russians before (that I know of)? Where have all those fascists been before now? What it all boils down to, how much of this is media-induced hysteria? 
Of course I am aware that there were fascist agitators in Kiew who were at least partly responsible for the violence there, and that the interim government and the opposition made a huge mistake in accepting these same fascists (or any, really) into the interim government or even as armed guardians and did not immediately disarm them. But does the populace really think that half of them now suddenly hate the other half?

----------


## Ramil

> how much of this is media-induced hysteria?

 Pretty much everything you read or hear these days. One criminal group has just overthrown the other one. The other one induced hysteria in order to try and gain its positions back (or at least to negotiate its new share).

----------


## it-ogo

> I am wondering about one thing. Why is the (ethnically) Russian-dominated part of Ukraine suddenly so afraid of the Ukrainian-dominated west and seems to think that the whole West is fascist in outlook, when that same west wanted to get closer and not farther away from the EC (which they would if they were fascist) and there have been no attacks on Russians before (that I know of)? Where have all those fascists been before now? What it all boils down to, how much of this is media-induced hysteria? 
> Of course I am aware that there were fascist agitators in Kiew who were at least partly responsible for the violence there, and that the interim government and the opposition made a huge mistake in accepting these same fascists (or any, really) into the interim government or even as armed guardians and did not immediately disarm them. But does the populace really think that half of them now suddenly hate the other half?

 Ethnically-Russian-dominated part of Ukraine is Crimea (58% ethnic Russians, AFAIR) and that is all. There are Russan-language-dominated parts of Ukraine (including, for example, Kiev itself and most big cities).  
I live in the Eastern Ukraine and I don't see any notable hysteria around. There was a kind of hysteria in 2004 about "they disrespect our choice" but the revolution of 2004 changed nothing. What I see now is apathy, depression and fear of Russian invasion and war. Normally a person from Eastern Ukraine doesn't care much about any ultras in the West or even happy if they kick some b5tts of some corrupted officials. The hysteria and hatred comes from Russia - and I understand why it is difficult for the foreigner to distinguish the sources: they are much more numerous, aggressive and well-organized.

----------


## 14Russian

This is democracy, correct?:    No Room for &#39;Nyet&#39; in Ukraine&#39;s Crimea Vote to Join Russia 
I read not just here but another site in which Russians (let's suggest, neo-Soviet viewpionts) that option number two allowed to remain part of Ukraine.    
Citations below:
“The restoration of this [1992] constitution would be a step towards notional independence under Russian control... Those citizens who were content with Crimea remaining part of Ukraine on the same basis as it has been for the last 20 years do not have a voice in this referendum. There is no third option available.” 
At first glance, the second option seems to offer the prospects of the peninsula remaining within Ukraine. 
But the 1992 national blueprint - which was adopted soon after the collapse of the Soviet Union and then quickly abolished by the young post-Soviet Ukrainian state - is far from doing that. 
This foresees giving Crimea all the qualities of an independent entity within Ukraine - but with the broad right to determine its own path and choose relations with whom it wants - including Russia. 
With the pro-Russian assembly already saying it wants to return Crimea to Russia, this second option only offers a slightly longer route to shifting the peninsula back under Russian control, analysts say.
The option of asking people if they wish to stick with the status quo - in which Crimea enjoys autonomy but remains part of Ukraine - is not on offer. 
Medvedev said the vote would be fair, however. People only had to answer one question in the referendum, he added, before correcting himself to say there were in fact two questions. “Either to be with Russia or to be with Ukraine,” he said.  -end 
So, it's either Russia now or Russia later?   That's fair and democratic, right?   Unless someone here wants to explain what is wrong with the logic in the article.    Also, the rationalization has much propaganda in suggesting they (i.e. Crimea) either sticks with a radical 'far-right' Ukraine or Russia (neo-Soviet).   Yet, as I explained previously, there is no real 'far-right' in Ukraine that has power or influence.   Unless, this description includes full cooperation and allegiance to US and Israeli groups.    Nuland, one of the major orchestrators, is Jewish.   So, is the interim PM.   There are a number of Government appointees recently, who are as well.   They are all given the approval from those in the US that bankrolled the revolution after it escalated and not much has changed since the previous regime except for some different people in higher positions.   Ultimately, it will not be a 'far-right' regime but a US-sanctioned Government with some radicals in military positions.   However, they are only 'far-right' in the sense that they are against 'Russian' (read: Kremlin) control.   They want their own power.   But, calling them nazis is inaccurate.    Svoboda and Right Sector have both communicated with Jewish organizations and the ambassador in Israel.   Svoboda has pledged to build a large Jewish museum in Ukraine.   There has been assurances from Jewish communities that they're on their side.    None of the far-right organizations that are publicly in the news have been outspoken against the USA or EU.   The initial position was they were against any outside influence or control.    It was a quest for independence and sovereignty but it is nothing of the sort.    So, Ukraine has been taken by one 'side' that has no sincere concern or regard for their citizens but only profit and power and a second side, Russia, who is also opportunist and have imperial ambitions.   The 2nd side, Russia, also has little regard for their own citizens but is infamous for propaganda and pretense - and is not any more trustworthy than the current Government in Ukraine.   Ukrainian citizens, both ethnic Russians and Ukrainians are in the middle, not to mention everyone else living there.

----------


## Basil77

After watching the situation at Ukraine for the last several weeks my attitude changed drastically. I'm not saying anything about current nazi coup "goverment" in Kiev (they are just criminals and not worth mentioning). I somehow started supporting Putin whom I despised for the last 10 years or so. Also I've got my final confirmation for my life philosophy: "the only way to be totally objective in this world - to be cynical as hell".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Technically there is no such thing as "brainwashing" though! This came up at university, and it's quite interesting. It's just a word that the CIA invented when they could not understand why some American soldiers who had been captured during the Korea war came back as convinced Communists. It didn't occur to them that Communism can genuinely appeal to a person on its own merits.

 You are mostly correct, Hanna, but not totally. The term "brainwashing" was popularized in English by the CIA, but it was a direct translation of a phrase originally coined in Chinese:   

> The Chinese term *洗腦* (*xǐ năo*, literally "wash brain") was originally used to describe methodologies of coercive persuasion used under the Maoist government in China, which aimed to transform individuals with a reactionary imperialist mindset into "right-thinking" members of the new Chinese social system. The term punned on the Taoist custom of "cleansing/washing the heart/mind"(*洗心*, *xǐ xīn*) before conducting certain ceremonies or entering certain holy places.

 Note, however, that the original Chinese phrase did not imply total mind control under which people were put into a zombie-like trance (as happened to Laurence Harvey's character in _The Manchurian Candidate_); it was more analogous to "politically correct propaganda."    

> So they invented the expression "brainwashing" and a Hollywood film was made about it.  And the term has been thrown around ever since. *Totally ridiculous* film btw.

 Portions of it were scientifically ridiculous, yes, but they were consistent with what the public generally believed about *The Mysterious Power Of Hypnosis*[tm] at the time. 
And the underlying political warning about far-left communists and far-right fascists _(beloved Disney actress Angela Lansbury, in the 1962 film!)_ mutually exploiting each other as tools (to the disadvantage of the masses) is not ridiculous at all, IMHO.

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. Here's Angela's iconic scene:    
And the key quote, at the end: 
"...rallying a nation of television viewers into hysteria, to sweep us up into the White House with powers that will make martial law look like anarchy!" 
I was honestly surprised that Hanna called the film "totally ridiculous" -- one would think that the theme of the American public being manipulated like ignorant sheep would've been like delicious candy for her! (Alas, the film was rude enough to suggest that Russian and Chinese Communists _might be almost as dangerous_ as jingoistic American right-wingers. I can see how that could result in cognitive dissonance: "Okay, *Americans are dumb sheep* -- thumbs up! But *Communism is actually a bad idea* -- thumbs down!")

----------


## SergeMak

> I'm against both sides and think Ukraine should have sought their own sovereignty without interference or intervention.

 Well, in theory that sounds great. But in the real world it's impossible. If Ukraine were a spherical horse in the interstellar space and could have flown away to some remote planet of its own, everyone would be happy to let them seek their own sovereignty or whatever they like to seek. In the real world every country pokes its nose in every other country's business. US pokes its nose into Ukraine's and Russia's affairs, EU pokes its nose into Ukraine's and Russia's affairs. Why shouldn't Russia do the same?  

> What I see now is apathy, depression and fear of Russian invasion and war.

 And what most simple Russians feel is irritation, spite, fear of war and terrorism and anticipation of worsening of already not easy economic situation which of course if happens will be accredited to the ridiculous inability of Ukrainians to maintain elementary order in their own country. Now for most Russians Ukraine is a notorious dog on the hay which worsens its own life and bring their neighbors down. Nobody wins. The world becomes a worse place to live, thanks to our "brotherly nation".

----------


## Hanna

> After watching the situation at Ukraine for the last several weeks my attitude changed drastically. I'm not saying anything about current nazi coup "goverment" in Kiev (they are just criminals and not worth mentioning). I somehow started supporting Putin whom I despised for the last 10 years or so. Also I've got my final confirmation for my life philosophy: "the only way to be totally objective in this world - to be cynical as hell".

 Hahaha! Well thanks for your honest admission. I'll watch out for you waving an Edinaya Rossiya banner on TV, ROFL!!! 
Seriously, you can admire somebody's skills and professional behaviour in certain situations, without necessarily LIKING them, or planning to vote for them, or whatever. I don't think he is sympathetic or likable, but some of his one-liners are very witty and he is a talented politician. Machiavelli,lol..... 
If this was a chess game, he is in a tricky spot, but he hasn't actually made any mistake yet. It's like he is playing by the book, considering every move very carefully. 
He was NEVER going to win public support in Western Europe regardless of what he does _("free gas for all of Europe, forever!",  "damn Russians, what are they up to now?!")_  So it was probably no point even trying....  
Another thing is, he's got Lavrov and some very talented foreign policy advisors. While the USA doesn't seem to read up and understand local areas/cultures/priorities properly, Russia does this and it's always been famous for it, in the subject of political science. It worked in Syria. Simultaneously the USA seems to get distracted with their "ideology" and wishful thinking, whereas modern Russia is more practical and pragmatic I think it will pay off in the long run, if Russia can keep its head cool.   
But this is not over yet! There is plenty of scope for things going terribly wrong.  
I was very much affected by what it-ogo wrote. Fingers crossed they can reach a conclusion internally in Ukaine, that will be satisfactory to all.  If things go completely out of hands in Eastern Ukraine - Russia might find itself in very deep waters and could easily end up committing a terrible mistake.   
Hats off to ThrobertMcGee for his insights into China in the 1960s. Very interesting.  
The thing that made me write off that film as tosh was that whoever wrote the script _didn't seem to know the first thing_ about the ideologies or the countries he is depicting (other than the US). There was plenty of genuine faults to bring up, and there ARE some good anti-communism and anti USSR books. No need to hype, lie and exaggerate like this film does.

----------


## Paul G.

Why do you spread this bullshit?   

> What I see now is apathy, depression and fear of Russian invasion and war.

 "Fear of Russian invasion" is a product of Ukrainian and Western Media only. Ukraine was occupied by the Nazi squads and American special services. Of course, it doesn't mean anything at all. Mere trifle. Yeah, we must believe it, because authoritative and competend dude (it-ogo) said that he knows everything better.
The usurpers assassinated 100 people to justify their "revolution". It's indeed a trifle. Never mind. Let's talk about "how Russia poisons our souls". Dudes, your "souls" are already in hell after that.   

> Military occupation of Crimea is an international aggression act with bad long-term consequenses for everyone.

 "Military occupation of Crimea" is your fantasy. Russia just protects its military base which is located there according to the pact. Even your Minister of Defence said (quoting from memory):  "we don't have a legal ground to attack Crimea, because there are no illegal Russian forces in that territory. So if we attack, it would be regarded as a war crime against own people".
So "military occupation of Crimea" is just a "motto" which was thrown in the informational field. It has no any proof. Cynical people pronounce this bullshit again and again, thus silly people believe that's true. Select in what group you are.

----------


## Полуношник

> Why do you spread this bullshit? 
> "Fear of Russian invasion" is a product of Ukrainian and Western Media only. Ukraine was occupied by the Nazi squads and American special services. Of course, it doesn't mean anything at all. Mere trifle. Yeah, we must believe it, because authoritative and competend dude (it-ogo) said that he knows everything better.
> The usurpers assassinated 100 people to justify their "revolution". It's indeed a trifle. Never mind. Let's talk about "how Russia poisons our souls". Dudes, your "souls" are already in hell after that.  
> "Military occupation of Crimea" is your fantasy. Russia just protects its military base which is located there according to the pact. Even your Minister of Defence said (quoting from memory):  "we don't have a legal ground to attack Crimea, because there are no illegal Russian forces in that territory. So if we attack, it would be regarded as a war crime against own people".
> So "military occupation of Crimea" is just a "motto" which was thrown in the informational field. It has no any proof. Cynical people pronounce this bullshit again and again, thus silly people believe that's true. Select in what group you are.

 You must get rid of your illusions, it-ogo! All that masked military men riding back and forth in Crimea are "Nazi squads and American special services".

----------


## bitpicker

I had to laugh out loud when I read this morning that Putin, who wants to save the Russians in Ukraine from the Ukrainian faschists, invited _only_ politicians from various European extreme right-wing parties to watch the referendum. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

----------


## Basil77

> I had to laugh out loud when I read this morning that Putin, who wants to save the Russians in Ukraine from the Ukrainian faschists, invited _only_ politicians from various European extreme right-wing parties to watch the referendum. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

   The rest have just refused.

----------


## Paul G.

Полуношник,
Я смотрю, ты больше не пишешь глупости про "честного Кличко"? Что тебе остается, кроме смех***ков. Вы моральные банкроты.   

> invited only politicians from European extreme right-wing parties

 Do you have the link to his direct speech?

----------


## Полуношник

> Полуношник,
> Я смотрю, ты больше не пишешь глупости про "честного Кличко"? Что тебе остается, кроме смех***ков. Вы моральные банкроты.

 Так я вообще не пишу глупостей.

----------


## Paul G.

> Так я вообще не пишу глупостей.

  ::

----------


## Lampada

> 

 Again. You have to stop harassing people.

----------


## diogen_

> At first glance, the second option seems to offer the prospects of the peninsula remaining within Ukraine... 
>   The option of asking people if they wish to stick with the status quo - in which Crimea enjoys autonomy but remains part of Ukraine - is not on offer.

 Those analysts have definite problems with logic  and indulge in wishful thinking because “to determine its own path and choose relations with whom it wants” does not implies in the slightest that it will  necessarily  be Russia and not Ukraine, if the Crimeans should decide to vote *in favor of Ukraine* during the referendum in question.  
Anyways, the 1992 constitution states unequivocally that Crimea is united with Ukraine(1), so the offer is pretty fair and it restores only those rights that were *unilaterally* abolished by Kiev in 1995 (2). Also, it may be worth saying that the Freedom party, which is a member of the current ruling coalition, has sought  every opportunity in the past  to dismantle the autonomy as such and  even incorporates this item in its program(3). So,"the status quo - in which Crimea enjoys autonomy" definitely  sounds very problematic but for very other reason.  ::  
(1)  

> Статья 9 
> Республика Крым входит в государство Украина и определяет с ней свои отношения на основе договора и соглашений.

 Конституция   
(2)  

> 17 марта 1995 — Верховный Совет Украины отменил конституцию Крыма и пост Президента республики Крым, таким образом Юрий Мешков был единственным президентом Крыма

 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хронология_истории_Крыма  
(3)  

> Один из пунктов действующей программы ВО “Свобода” предполагает вынесение на всеукраинский референдум вопроса об изменении статуса Крыма с автономного на областной и отмену специального статуса города Севастополя, сообщили в пресс-службе партии.

 “Свобода” хочет на референдуме ликвидировать автономию Крыма |

----------


## Lampada

! 
Ничего себе!  Лето на Майдане!  Джаред Лето особисто відвідав Майдан (ФОТО) | Новини шоу бізнесу | Глянець

----------


## SergeMak

> Ничего себе! Лето на Майдане!

 Who is this guy? And why are you so amazed? Judging by your attitude this guy is more important than senator John Sidney McCain III.

----------


## Ramil

МВД: со складов в Львовской области похитили 5000 автоматов  _О пропаже доложили и.о. министра внутренних дел Арсену Авакову. Злоумышленники пришли на склады в конце февраля. Кроме 5 тысяч автоматов Калашникова, неизвестные украли 2741 пистолет Макарова, 123 ручных пулемета и 12 реактивных огнеметов «Шмель». Также выяснилось, что на складах недосчитались 1,5 тысячи оборонительных гранат Ф-1. 
8 марта сообщалось, что с украинских военных складов пропало несколько десятков переносных зенитно-ракетных комплексов «Игла», это произошло во время беспорядков. В том числе пропажу обнаружили в 80-м аэромобильном полку, где находились 54 комплекта._  
Я так розумію - то для мирних протестів було потрібно. 
Интересно, они Авакову как докладывали "Ваше приказание выполнено", наверное. 
Целая дивизия, считай, вооружена.

----------


## shnuddy

Here is a great video about the American involvement in the Ukrainian crisis.

----------


## 14Russian

> Those analysts have definite problems with logic  and indulge in wishful thinking because “to determine its own path and choose relations with whom it wants” does not implies in the slightest that it will  necessarily  be Russia and not Ukraine, if the Crimeans should decide to vote *in favor of Ukraine* during the referendum in question.  
> Anyways, the 1992 constitution states unequivocally that Crimea is united with Ukraine(1), so the offer is pretty fair and it restores only those rights that were *unilaterally* abolished by Kiev in 1995 (2).

 If it is considered 'united' with Ukraine and they retain autonomy, why wasn't it left as is?   
As for the video above, I've seen it.   It's pure propaganda.    There are some vital points but it's mixed in with BS.   People don't realize propaganda is being puked out on both sides.   Ukraine is getting a bastardized version of 'westernization.'   Russia is getting the same, ironically.    I posted about this before.    These versions are being tailored by their Government to influence the masses.   It is only 'two' sides' versions that are being told.   And people here are falling for it, hook, line and sinker. (Deleted. L.)

----------


## 14Russian

> Who is this guy? And why are you so amazed? Judging by your attitude this guy is more important than senator John Sidney McCain III.

 A Hollywood celebrity of not much significance.   Last role was playing a tranny.    
Ukraine - EU/US multicult copy controlled by American/EU/Israeli Elites
Russia - EuraAsian multicult controlled by Putin clans and friends (with other clans trying for slices)

----------


## diogen_

> If it is considered 'united' with Ukraine and they retain autonomy, why wasn't it left as is?

 Not sure I fully understand the question. Anyway, the choice will be between the original broader autonomy within Ukraine and joining Russia. Why? Because the “status quo” is designed by Kiev and never by locals, and it's unacceptable at the moment. They don't even want to consider it deserving voting.))  
I bet you can easily predict the result of the referendum, btw.

----------


## shnuddy

> If it is considered 'united' with Ukraine and they retain autonomy, why wasn't it left as is?   
> As for the video above, I've seen it.   It's pure propaganda.    There are some vital points but it's mixed in with BS.   People don't realize propaganda is being puked out on both sides.   Ukraine is getting a bastardized version of 'westernization.'   Russia is getting the same, ironically.    I posted about this before.    These versions are being tailored by their Government to influence the masses.   It is only 'two' sides' versions that are being told.   And people here are falling for it, hook, line and sinker. (Deleted. L.)

 Would you prefer dirty propaganda instead of pure? Everything in this world is some kind of propaganda even your posts. So what? What's your point?

----------


## SergeMak

Wow, Kernes is a man with some balls! He came alone and armless to the building that was seized by armed people and perswaided them to let the hostages go and to lay down arms and surrender.

----------


## Sibiriak

Депутаты "демократическими" методами выбили у главы первого канала украинского ТВ заявление об отставке

----------


## Ramil

> Депутаты "демократическими" методами выбили у главы первого канала украинского ТВ заявление об отставке

 Ну а что ты хочешь? Бардак прямая демократия в действии. Нация сконсолидировалась и теперь напрямую "диктует" всем свою волю.

----------


## dtrq

Симферопольским снайпером оказался подросток со Львовщины - ПОЛИТ.

----------


## Crocodile

> Симферопольским снайпером оказался подросток со Львовщины - ПОЛИТ.

 @Хомса
Что ты там говорил об официальном расследовании? Скажи, у тебя есть хоть какие-то сомнения в результатах официального расследования действий снайперов на Майдане и на Институтской?

----------


## Homsa

> @Хомса
> Что ты там говорил об официальном расследовании? Скажи, у тебя есть хоть какие-то сомнения в результатах официального расследования действий снайперов на Майдане и на Институтской?

 Ну естественно. В таком деле выдать результат устраивающий общество куда важнее чем искать какие-то там истины. 
Я конечно человек далекий от криминалистики, и возможно все эти волшебные полицейские методы выяснения Правды и в самом деле не выдуманы телевизионщиками… Но по моему выяснить что там было на самом деле следователи могли только если снайпера кто-то сдал. Сомневаюсь я в этом. 
Ну и по поводу крымского снайпера… Блин. Ну естественно. Подросток из Львова. Прямо таки квинтэссенция Бандеровскости. Такое впечатление что на западной украине других городов нет. Если нацистские боевики – то обязательно Львовяне… Никакой фантазии.

----------


## Ramil

Ну везде вбросы идут. Сегодня слышал этого "милого" прокурора Крыма. Из первых рук: "*Преступникам удалось скрыться*". Работают оперативно-следственные группы. Аж 5 штук.

----------


## Crocodile

Вот именно, мог бы хоть из Ивано-Франковской области быть для разнообразия. Вот, ит-ого говорит, мол, со снайпером на Майдане разберутся, а чего там разбираться? Разве ответ может быть неправильным? А если ты там будешь втихаря  какие-то пули сам из деревьев выковыривать, и чего-то там пытаться сопоставить, так будешь конспиролух. И привет.

----------


## Ramil

Cui bono?

----------


## Crocodile

> Cui bono?

 А - тоже не панацея. Сторон много, идёт постоянная борьба разных групп и групп внутри групп, тот, кто выиграл сегодня, проиграл завтра и т.п. И потом, существует процесс "катания на волне": волной никто не управляет, но наверху волны оказываются преступники хрен знает кто. 
Помнишь наш давнишний разговор? Я тебе про то, что Пу уже построил олимпийскую деревню, осталось построить потёмкинскую, а ты мне про то, что России это невыгодно. И чего?

----------


## Ramil

Да я и повторю, что невыгодно (ну, чисто экономически). Политически - да, может быть, есть какие-то плюшки. А что до снайперов, я практически уверен, что стрелка установить при чьём-нибудь большом желании таки можно. И стрелка и заказчика. Только желание это должно исходить от человека, который будет готов потратить на это некоторые ресурсы.
Собственно, предыдущий вопрос я бы перефразировал в "А на..й кому это надо?" (устанавливать истину).

----------


## Sibiriak

Опять же «ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКИЕ МЕТОДЫ»

----------


## Sibiriak

На мой взгляд самая «прогрессивная демократия».   
Милиционеры прибыли к зданию Киевской городской администрации по сигналу, что кто-то проник в кабинеты. Однако, на входе в мэрию милиционеров встретили несколько десятков неизвестных в масках, касках и с палками в руках. Они преградили милиционерам проход, сорвали с нескольких правоохранителей погоны, повредили форменную одежду и начали избивать.  Милиция на майдане 19 марта 2014

----------


## SAn

Google подсказывает:  ru_ua.jpg

----------


## E-learner

Эксклюзивное интервью Дмитрия Яроша - YouTube
В Донецке, местному телеканалу.
Вопросы по-русски, ответы на украинском.
Можно сказать, начало президентской кампании. Если действительно зарегистрируется.

----------


## it-ogo

> Эксклюзивное интервью Дмитрия Яроша - YouTube
> В Донецке, местному телеканалу.
> Вопросы по-русски, ответы на украинском.
> Можно сказать, начало президентской кампании. Если действительно зарегистрируется.

 И это самый страшный ультрик Украины? Стыд и срам! Ни рыба, ни мясо. По сравнению с Пу так вообще идеал умеренности, здравомыслия и политкорректности. Вот что с людьми призрак президентства делает. Не буду теперь за него голосовать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Стыд и срам! Ни рыба, ни мясо. По сравнению с Пу [...]

 Да, хорошо скачет. Сразу видно - не москаль.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Да, хорошо скачет. Сразу видно - не москаль.

 Да какой же не москаль - с Днепродзержинска он. Почти что донбасский. А вот поди ж ты. Нет уже пороха в пороховницах и ягод в ягодицах.

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, ничего-ничего. Если что с порохом не так, то растёт достойная смена. Причин для волнений нет. Хто не скаче, той москаль! - YouTube

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, ничего-ничего. Если что с порохом не так, то растёт достойная смена. Причин для волнений нет. Хто не скаче, той москаль! - YouTube

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, ничего-ничего. Если что с порохом не так, то растёт достойная смена. Причин для волнений нет. Хто не скаче, той москаль! - YouTube

 Нежный ты, если это самое страшное, что можешь себе вообразить. (Ах, да, я забыл - твой самый страшный ужас - вызов на беседу в СБУ.) Съезди в Москву, прогуляйся по спальным районам вечерком - твои горизонты значительно расширятся.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нежный ты, если это самое страшное, что можешь себе вообразить. (Ах, да, я забыл - твой самый страшный ужас - вызов на беседу в СБУ.) Съезди в Москву, прогуляйся по спальным районам вечерком - твои горизонты значительно расширятся.

 Нет, ну действительно! Зачем сравнивать подобное с подобным? Помнится, слышал вот такой аргумент про терроризм: "_Ну, и что такого - людей взрывают? Подумаешь! На дорогах за месяц больше людей гибнет, чем от терроризма._" Скажи, в московских школах такое оргмероприятие возможно? Вряд ли. Там моральный уровень слишком низкий. Увы.

----------


## Ramil

> Нежный ты, если это самое страшное, что можешь себе вообразить. (Ах, да, я забыл - твой самый страшный ужас - вызов на беседу в СБУ.) Съезди в Москву, прогуляйся по спальным районам вечерком - твои горизонты значительно расширятся.

 Вчера гулял по Капотне. Чего-то не расширяются. Не Киев, конечно, но терпимо.

----------


## it-ogo

> Нет, ну действительно! Зачем сравнивать подобное с подобным? Помнится, слышал вот такой аргумент про терроризм: "_Ну, и что такого - людей взрывают? Подумаешь! На дорогах за месяц больше людей гибнет, чем от терроризма._" Скажи, в московских школах такое оргмероприятие возможно? Вряд ли. Там моральный уровень слишком низкий. Увы.

 Ну конечно, подобное - с подобным, например подпрыгивание и вопли школьников на малопонятном языке - с терроризмом и взрыванием людей. (Давайте-ка вспомним, что где фактически имеет место - и сделаем выводы.) А в московских школах, насколько я знаю, любые оргмероприятия возможны только в присутствии вооруженной охраны. Поправьте меня, москвичи, если я ошибаюсь. 
Значение слова "москаль" в современном украинском употреблении я уже разъяснял, но был проигнорирован. В отличие от исключительно широко распространенного в российской лексике слова "хохол", являющегося уничижительным термином для этнической группы, слово "москаль" в украинском этнического толкования не имеет, а относится к людям, отягощенным идеологией московского великодержавного шовинизма (независимо от гражданства, языка и этнического происхождения). Тем, кто сталкивался с практическим применением этого слова в реальной жизни, а не на роликах информационной войны, сей тезис должен быть очевиден.

----------


## Crocodile

Я, честно говоря, очень слаб в украинском. Объясни мне пожалуйста, что означает "_москаляку на_ _гіляку_". (Именно эту фразу выкрикивают заводилы и повторяет толпа до начала подпрыгиваний.)

----------


## Ramil

> Значение слова "москаль" в современном украинском употреблении я уже разъяснял, но был проигнорирован.

 Рабинович! Там бьют не по паспорту, а по морде! 
Вот те прыгающие бандерлоги, видимо, все тонкости семантики слова "москаль" понимают и полностью с тобой согласны.

----------


## it-ogo

> Я, честно говоря, очень слаб в украинском. Объясни мне пожалуйста, что означает "_москаляку на_ _гіляку_". (Именно эту фразу выкрикивают заводилы и повторяет толпа до начала подпрыгиваний.)

 Думаю, знаешь. Прослушал. Как я уже говорил, я плохо воспринимаю видеоматериал и быстро его прокручиваю. Но может быть. Опять-таки слова против дел и исторические формулировки в устах прыгающих школьников против зеленых человечков с автоматами и геополитических чисток как-то не очень играют. Разве что крокодилов пугать. А ролики с гадостями по интернету для полагающихся ответов в стиле "сам" мне искать неинтересно. Сам можешь найти.

----------


## it-ogo

> Рабинович! Там бьют не по паспорту, а по морде! 
> Вот те прыгающие бандерлоги, видимо, все тонкости семантики слова "москаль" понимают и полностью с тобой согласны.

 Так это для тебя такая семантика - тонкость, неподвластная пониманию, а для них - естественный способ восприятия. Для них твоя трактовка - чужда и непонятна. Культурные различия имеют место, а Табаки о вольном народе Бандерлогов судит по себе в своей системе ценностей. 
Рабинович, там не бьют ни по паспорту, ни по морде. Там только прыгают и орут. Бандарлоги-с.

----------


## Crocodile

> Думаю, знаешь.

 Ну, я не был уверен. Может, эта фраза означает вежливо пригласить людей, отягощенных идеологией московского великодержавного шовинизма, на продуктивную дискуссию в специально созданной для этого дискуссионной ветке на интернетовском форуме..

----------


## Ramil

> Так это для тебя такая семантика - тонкость, неподвластная пониманию, а для них - естественный способ восприятия.

 Оставлю тебя в мире твоих иллюзий.

----------


## it-ogo

> Оставлю тебя в мире твоих иллюзий.

 Забаррикадировавшись от них в своей непокобелимой реальности? 
Мораль, о которой я все трындю заключается в том, чтобы не лезть в чужие внутренние дела, в которых ты ничего понимать не можешь (и не хочешь на самом деле), и которые на тебя ну совершенно никак не влияют, предоставив их расхлебывать вовлеченных в них людям. Вот скажи, я высказывался по поводу язв российского общества, пока оно не вперлось к нам и не сунуло перо под лопатку? Если и да, то очень неохотно и аккуратно, с уважением к чужой личной жизни и комплексам.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, я не был уверен. Может, эта фраза означает вежливо пригласить людей, отягощенных идеологией московского великодержавного шовинизма, на продуктивную дискуссию в специально созданной для этого дискуссионной ветке на интернетовском форуме..

 Они, конечно, идиоты, но не настолько же.

----------


## Basil77

> Мораль, о которой я все трындю заключается в том, чтобы не лезть в чужие внутренние дела

 Вся проблема в том, что для нас Украинские дела - не чужие и никогда такими не будут, пойми это. И если вы кричите нам - чемодан, вокзал - Россия, то мы также говорим вам - чемодан, вокзал - Евросоюз в теперешних границах. Отделиться от нас не получится никогда, даже не мечтайте.

----------


## Ramil

> Забаррикадировавшись от них в своей непокобелимой реальности? 
> Мораль, о которой я все трындю заключается в том, чтобы не лезть в чужие внутренние дела, в которых ты ничего понимать не можешь (и не хочешь на самом деле), и которые на тебя ну совершенно никак не влияют, предоставив их расхлебывать вовлеченных в них людям. Вот скажи, я высказывался по поводу язв российского общества, пока оно не вперлось к нам и не сунуло перо под лопатку? Если и да, то очень неохотно и аккуратно, с уважением к чужой личной жизни и комплексам.

 Ну хорошо, извольте по "гамбургскому счёту" 
Скажи, ты действительно считал Украину независимым государством? Это ж бред. Вопрос изначально стоял, в сфере чьих интересов будет вертеться эта территория, и куда будут направлены финансовые потоки. Вся ценность Украины заключается в её географическом положении. Сквозь вас идёт труба (не ваша, причём). Вот и всё. Внутреннее ваше дело? Нихера оно не ваше. Вы (украинский народ) никогда ничего не решали. Суть конфликта состоит в том, что сейчас идёт спор кому решать ваши дела и вытаскивать вас из того дерьма, в которое вы себя окунули. Без внешней подпитки Украина не протянула бы и года, и перспектив выбраться из этого дерьма самостоятельно у вас ещё меньше. Есть у буржуев термин такой failed state. Так ведь и это даже не про вас, потому что никогда Украина не была самостоятельным игроком. Для России ваша территория стратегически важна. И для Евросоюза важна. Ваши марионеточные правительства пытались проводить ловкую политику лавирования между двумя антагонистичными сферами влияния, чтобы дать вам хоть что-нибудь пожрать. Некоторое время это удавалось, но вот всё подошло к той черте, когда ловкачи из Европы решили, что пока Вова смотрит олимпиаду, можно быстренько кинуть Россию через х.й. Упс, Россия тупо взяла и забрала Крым. Сейчас Керри с Лавровым торгуются за восточную Украину (заметь, ваших гениальных народных правителей там нет - они побираются по всему миру, пока решается вопрос, кто будет вытирать за вами дерьмо). Проект "Украина" в существующем виде закрыт.  
P.S. И да, у России на Крым гораздо больше прав, чем у Украины.

----------


## it-ogo

Вот и иллюстрации к термину "москаль".  ::  Замещение человеческой нравственности геополитическими химерами.

----------


## Homsa

Да ну вас с вашими эмоциями...
А по поводу москалей и прыгания... Рамиль, помните вы говорили как же вас задолбала эта истерия с Российской гомофобией? Ну вот один в один ситуация. И ведь и видео подтверждающие с малолетними дебилами можно найти, и политиков неадекватных абзацами цитировать… И ведь фиг кому-то что-то докажешь… Просто если живешь в «среде» нутром чуешь что все это маргинальные течения раздуваемые теми кому приятно поненавидеть. Но разве кого-то извне интересуют такие тонкости? Ведь так приятно отдаться праведному гневу.

----------


## Paul G.

Есть такой старый анекдот "москаль притворяется дураком, а хохол умным". Наряду с анекдотом о "партизанском отряде с предателем" очень точный фенотип вырисовывается.   

> не лезть в чужие внутренние дела, в которых ты ничего понимать не можешь

 Украина 20 лет фактически предоставлена сама себе. И с каждой новой итерацией "внутренних дел" эти дела становятся всё хуже и хуже. Но инфантильные дураки продолжают скакать по майданам, искренне недоумевая, когда им говорят, что государство - это не игрушка, что за слова надо отвечать, что экономике (РФ в том числе) наносится ущерб, что за газ (и всё остальное) надо платить, что вступление в НАТО - это очень серьезно и т.д. Но инфантильное сознание тем и отличается от взрослого, что реальность воспринимает как игру под названием "я собралась жить вечно, и пока всё идет хорошо". Уже доигрались до антиконституционного переворота, потери суверенитета и части территории, но все равно твердят про "внутренние дела". Как твердолобые малыши, которые ни за что взрослому не уступят и будут стоять на своём до конца.   

> Замещение человеческой нравственности геополитическими химерами.

 На Украине замещение человеческой (это как?) нравственности давно уже произошло. Вместо построения нормального европейского государства с уважением прав всех живущих там людей, эти образцы "человеческой нравственности" 20 лет проводили насильственную украинизацию: не давали русскому языку статус государственного, коверкали имена и фамилии, заставляли русскоязычных людей вести документы на дерьмове. И это я привожу примеры только гуманитарного характера. Про шантаж России вступлением в НАТО и т.п. даже не беру.
Причем, что очень важно - все это делалось за счет российских налогоплательщиков, потому что Украина получала энергоресурсы по низким нерыночным ценам все 90-е годы и первую часть правления Путина. Очень незатейливая хохлодурка: ты, глюпый москаль, нам денег дай, да, а мы тебя, глюпый москаль, будем за твои деньги дерьмом поливать. Вот такие вот "внутренние дела" и "человеческая нравственность". А как только борцов за нравственность ткнули в их собственное дерьмо, да как следует ткнули, так они сразу заверещали: "мораль", "не-забуду-не-прощу", "внутренние дела", "Америка с нами!" (с).

----------


## Paul G.

> Просто если живешь в «среде» нутром чуешь что все это маргинальные течения раздуваемые теми кому приятно поненавидеть. Но разве кого-то извне интересуют такие тонкости? Ведь так приятно отдаться праведному гневу.

 Что значит "маргинальные течения"? За нацистские партии голосует 10-15% населения, причем на западе.

----------


## Crocodile

> Они, конечно, идиоты, но не настолько же.

 Людям свойственно нелюбить тех, кто непохож на них. Это нормально. Вопрос лишь в уровне экстремизма. Например, вот смотрим на видео насколько убедительны могут быть нардепы от партии Свобода в отношении руководителя НТКУ. И слышим повторяющуюся фразу: "Москалюга, пиши заяву!" Это тоже такая семантическая тонкость? Ну, то есть руководитель НТКУ есмь отягощённый?  
Полагаю, что упомянутая тобой семантическая тонкость существует в сознании довольно ограниченного количества людей, а большинство трактует слово "москаль" довольно просто - россиянин в более общем значении "враг". А фраза _"__москаляку на гіляку"_ означает "россиян-врагов на ветку" т.е. "вешать врагов" и больше ничего. С точки зрения украинского национального самосознания, россияне есть изначальные враги украинцев. И незачем наводить семантическую тень на плетень. А вот украинцы не являются врагами россиян. В самом запущенном национально-самосознательном случае, россияне считают украинцев эдакими недалёкими младшими братьями, у которых всё недополучается как у людей. Почувствуй разницу. 
Открываем загнивающую педивикию, томясь смутным желанием узнать что-нибудь про вышеупомянутого Дмитрия Яроша и не находим ничего нового в его национальном самосознании:   

> Российское государство, «_имперская Москва», рассматривается «Правым сектором» как враждебное по отношению к национальному украинскому государству. Ярош считает Россию извечным врагом Украины и убеждён в неизбежности войны между двумя странами, называет Россию «имперским чудовищем», полагает необходимым полную ликвидацию России и «построение на её территории национальных государственных образований», выражает уверенность в возможности победы над «сатанинской Москвой» и «разрушении Империи»._

 А ты нам втираешь про отягощение.. Охохонюшки..

----------


## Ramil

> Вот и иллюстрации к термину "москаль".  Замещение человеческой нравственности геополитическими химерами.

 Когда хохлу нечего возразить, он называет тебя москалём.   

> Да ну вас с вашими эмоциями...
> А по поводу москалей и прыгания... Рамиль, помните вы говорили как же вас задолбала эта истерия с Российской гомофобией? Ну вот один в один ситуация. И ведь и видео подтверждающие с малолетними дебилами можно найти, и политиков неадекватных абзацами цитировать… И ведь фиг кому-то что-то докажешь… Просто если живешь в «среде» нутром чуешь что все это маргинальные течения раздуваемые теми кому приятно поненавидеть. Но разве кого-то извне интересуют такие тонкости? Ведь так приятно отдаться праведному гневу.

 Homsa, дебилы есть везде. Кто бы спорил. Если промотать эту тему на много страниц назад, то можно увидеть, что изначально я действительно хотел получить какую-то информацию и спрашивал "А это правда?", "А вон то действительно так?". Когда я в ответ на видео с правым сектором, который кричит "москалей на ножи" получил ответ а-ля "это нормально, це же безобидные люди, а это они просто так шутят" я усомнился в адекватном восприятии реальности своим собеседником. 
Я примерно понимаю, что сейчас происходит. В силу, простите, полной и беспросветной задницы, в которой оказалось новое правительство Украины, необходимо сформировать образ внешнего врага и направлять гнев населения вовне. Вот эти вот прыгающие бандерлоги пока ещё просто бандерлоги. Но они подрастут и я не уверен в том, что они не отпустят впоследствии острые зубки и не лишатся остатков мозга.
Своим предыдущим постом, каким бы он не казался эмоциональным, я всего лишь описал действительную ситуацию, ни разу не позволив себе даже "тонких намёков" на личность собеседника, в чём он, в отличие от меня, был замечен уже дважды. Так что я особого внимания не обращаю. Просто кому-то "припекло", как говорят в этих ваших интернетах.

----------


## Basil77

> бандерлоги

  

> — Послушай, детёныш человека, — сказал медведь, и его голос  прогремел, точно раскат грома в знойную ночь. — Я учил тебя Закону  Джунглей, касающемуся всего нашего населения за исключением Обезьяньего  Народа, живущего среди ветвей. У них нет закона. Обезьяны — отверженные.  У них нет собственного наречия; они пользуются украденными словами,  которые подслушивают, когда подглядывают за нами, прячась в ветвях. У  них не наши обычаи. У них нет лидеров. У них нет памяти. Они  хвастаются, болтают, уверяют, будто они великий народ, готовый совершать  великие дела в джунглях, но падает орех, им делается смешно, и они все  забывают. Мы, жители джунглей, не имеем с ними дела; не пьём там, где  пьют обезьяны; не двигаемся по их дорогам; не охотимся там, где они  охотятся; не умираем, где умирают они. Слыхал ли ты, чтобы я  когда-нибудь до сегодняшнего дня говорил о БАНДЕРЛОГЕ?
>  — Нет, — шёпотом произнёс Маугли, потому что теперь, когда Балу перестал говорить, в лесу стало тихо.
>  —  Народ джунглей изгнал их из своей памяти и не берет в рот их мяса.  Обезьян очень много; они злы, грязны, не имеют стыда, и если у них есть  какое-нибудь определённое желание, то именно стремление, чтобы в  джунглях заметили их. Но мы не обращаем на них внимания, даже когда они  бросают нам на голову грязь и орехи.
>  Едва медведь договорил, как с  деревьев посыпался град орехов и обломков веток; послышался кашель,  вой; и там, наверху, между тонкими ветвями, почувствовались гневные  прыжки.

 ...

----------


## Ramil

Собственно, вот: ЯЦЕНЮК ВЕДЁТ ПЕРЕГОВОРЫ О ПЕРЕДАЧЕ ПОЛЬШЕ ТРЁХ ГАЛИЦКИХ ОБЛАСТЕЙ ДО КОНЦА 2014 ГОДА 
Кто твой враг, Украина? Опомнись!

----------


## Homsa

> Что значит "маргинальные течения"? За нацистские партии голосует 10-15% населения, причем на западе.

 А сколько за ЛДПР голосуют? Или мне и в самом деле нужно начать Жириновского цитировать?
Ну вот представьте что вы разговариваете с человеком который всерьез верит что мытье сапог и всякие "стереть Америку с лица земли" - это официальный курс России.   

> Homsa, дебилы есть везде. Кто бы спорил. Если промотать эту тему на много страниц назад, то можно увидеть, что изначально я действительно хотел получить какую-то информацию и спрашивал "А это правда?", "А вон то действительно так?". Когда я в ответ на видео с правым сектором, который кричит "москалей на ножи" получил ответ а-ля "это нормально, це же безобидные люди, а это они просто так шутят" я усомнился в адекватном восприятии реальности своим собеседником. 
> Я примерно понимаю, что сейчас происходит. В силу, простите, полной и беспросветной задницы, в которой оказалось новое правительство Украины, необходимо сформировать образ внешнего врага и направлять гнев населения вовне. Вот эти вот прыгающие бандерлоги пока ещё просто бандерлоги. Но они подрастут и я не уверен в том, что они не отпустят впоследствии острые зубки и не лишатся остатков мозга.
> Своим предыдущим постом, каким бы он не казался эмоциональным, я всего лишь описал действительную ситуацию, ни разу не позволив себе даже "тонких намёков" на личность собеседника, в чём он, в отличие от меня, был замечен уже дважды. Так что я особого внимания не обращаю. Просто кому-то "припекло", как говорят в этих ваших интернетах.

 Собственно если я не ошибаюсь, то точка зрения вашего собеседника практически не отличается от Вашей. Просто замените в своем посте «Украина» на «Россия», «новое правительство» на «мистер Пу» и «бандерлоги» на «русские шовинисты»… 
И ведь если перечитать последнюю страницу, и в самом деле можно получить уйму приятных эмоций от общения со «старшим братом». «Мы сильнее вас, поэтому мы будем решать как вам жить…», «у вашей страны недостаточно влияния для ведения самостоятельной игры, поэтому мы будем управлять вами а вы расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие», ну и извечное: «вы просто уроды».  
А потом вы удивляетесь что кто-то пытается  «сформировать образ внешнего врага и направлять гнев населения вовне.» Внезапно хохлы воспринимают эти невинные фразы «будто это что-то плохое».

----------


## Homsa

> Собственно, вот: ЯЦЕНЮК ВЕДЁТ ПЕРЕГОВОРЫ О ПЕРЕДАЧЕ ПОЛЬШЕ ТРЁХ ГАЛИЦКИХ ОБЛАСТЕЙ ДО КОНЦА 2014 ГОДА 
> Кто твой враг, Украина? Опомнись!

 Ну нельзя же всерьез основывать свое мнение на журналистских писульках с таким надежным источником.

----------


## Ramil

> И ведь если перечитать последнюю страницу, и в самом деле можно получить уйму приятных эмоций от общения со «старшим братом». «Мы сильнее вас, поэтому мы будем решать как вам жить…», «у вашей страны недостаточно влияния для ведения самостоятельной игры, поэтому мы будем управлять вами а вы расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие», ну и извечное: «вы просто уроды».  
> А потом вы удивляетесь что кто-то пытается  «сформировать образ внешнего врага и направлять гнев населения вовне.» Внезапно хохлы воспринимают эти невинные фразы «будто это что-то плохое».

 Тут просто, наверное, надо расставить точки над i. "Мы сильнее вас" это ведь не попытка как-то ущемить пробудившееся украинское национальное самосознание, а всего лишь констатация факта. "Украина никогда не была по-настоящему независимой" - это тоже констатация факта. "За Украину идёт торг" - и это тоже. И поверь, если бы всё это было не так, то не было бы майдана, не было бы "вторжения" в Крым, не было бы сейчас этого разговора. 
А сейчас по факту с запада ваш "союзник и друг" Польша оттяпает себе три области. Правительство не контролирует ситуацию, печатный станок вот уже вторую неделю печатает гривну, радикалы разоружаться не хотят. А дальше будет вот что: будет снос хунты, как последней скрепы, удерживающей территории, ещё вчера бывшие единой Украиной, более того - Россия даже не будет настаивать на каких-либо быстрых действиях. Самое главное уже сказано: оккупации Украины со стороны НАТО не будет. Сколь-либо значимой помощи от ЕС и от США не будет. Переговоров России с хунтой не будет. Военного нападения со стороны России или же Крыма не будет. Отсрочек в платежах на газ не будет. Хунты - не будет. Восток отойдёт России, запад - Польше. От Украины останутся несколько центральных областей.

----------


## Ramil

> Ну нельзя же всерьез основывать свое мнение на журналистских писульках с таким надежным источником.

 Надо верить "честным" блоггерам?

----------


## Homsa

> Тут просто, наверное, надо расставить точки над i. "Мы сильнее вас" это ведь не попытка как-то ущемить пробудившееся украинское национальное самосознание, а всего лишь констатация факта.

 А с каких это пор одно исключает другое?) Обиlно не то что кто-то сильнее, а то что он считает это достаточным оправданием.  
Нет, оно конечно кто сильнее тот и прав… Но вы же не будете утверждать что за это все будут вас любить?)   

> Надо верить "честным" блоггерам?.

 Да нет. Просто можно не спешить с выводами до тех пор пока источники не станут более менее адекватными.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Восток отойдёт России, запад - Польше. От Украины останутся несколько центральных областей.

 Есть такой народ, который судит о мире по себе.
Что тридцать лет назад, что сегодня. 
В ЦРУ ценили навык - уметь думать так, как думает русский. Обрести _мировоззрение_ of a Soviet Union citizen. Способ мысшления, т.с. Что порой очень непросто. 
Запад отойдет Польше, блн.

----------


## Basil77

Вброшу немного:

----------


## Ramil

> А с каких это пор одно исключает другое?) Обиlно не то что кто-то сильнее, а то что он считает это достаточным оправданием.

 Тут вот в чём вопрос. Угроза России исходит не из Украины, но через Украину. Позволять загонять себя в заведомо худшее военно-стратегическое положение, боясь обидеть более слабого соседа или не позволять? И уж прости за графику, но почему-то, когда Украину трахает Европа - не обидно, ибо претензии вы им не высказываете.  
Обидно, не обидно, это всё лирика. Украину подставили друзья из Европы. Газовые тёрки с Украиной шли давно. Украинцам пообещали морковку в виде членства в ЕС (о последствиях для украинской экономики можно было спорить, но сейчас это уже не имеет значения). Янукович, хоть и был идиот, но прекрасно понимал, что произойдёт в стране, если Россия встанет в позу. Осознание того, что экономика Украины существует практически полностью за счёт России никого, почему-то, не обижало. Обидки стали возникать, когда вдруг выяснилось, что нахаляву Россия Украину кормить не собирается. Вот тут-то национальное самосознание и проснулось.
Теперь, собственно, о Европе: _"Председатель Европарламента не считает возможным предоставить Украине перспективу вступления в Евросоюз, поскольку она срочно нуждается в помощи, а не в членстве в ЕС, сказал он. "Я не думаю, что Украина может скоро вступить в Евросоюз и что нам нужно делать такие обещания. Мы говорим об этом как о долгосрочной перспективе. Я не считаю, что Украина нуждается в этом на данный момент. Она нуждается в помощи в краткосрочной перспективе", — сказал Шульц журналистам после переговоров с лидерами стран ЕС."_ 
Опросы среди населения Европы показывают, что никому вы там на хер не нужны. Против все. Считать, что хоть один политик в Европе действительно хочет помочь Украине - вот это уже клиника.

----------


## Ramil

> Есть такой народ, который судит о мире по себе.

 Дада, там все не такие. Там все хорошие, толерантные, миролюбивые, хотят жить большой и дружной семьёй и помогать друг другу. 
Только эти ужасные русские всё портят. И геев они не любят.   

> Запад отойдет Польше, блн.

 Де-факто там и так уже. Осталось оформить де-юре. 
P.S. Ты новенький ? Или старенький, который новый аккаунт зарегистрировал, чтобы только здесь срачик устроить?

----------


## Ramil

> Вброшу немного:

 Хозяин нассс преееедаааал!
Путинская пропаганда же. И провокация.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Вопрос лишь в уровне экстремизма.

 Крок, если ты серьезно меряешь уровень экстремизма по роликам информационной войны, а не по действиям войск, аннексиям территорий и этническим чисткам (типа грузинских сел в Южной Осетии в 200 :: , мне нечего тебе сказать.   

> В самом запущенном национально-самосознательном случае, россияне считают украинцев эдакими недалёкими младшими братьями, у которых всё недополучается как у людей. Почувствуй разницу.

 Ты озвучил классическую национал-социалистическую позицию. И боюсь, что этот случай, наоборот, самый просвещенный. Это позиция Базиля, который искренне хочет военной силой навязать свое совершенство родственникам-унтерменшам для блага последних.  
Судя по комментам в инете, гораздо более распространены позиции "отрицание существования", "деды недобили", "стрелять надо", а также незамутненное злорадство. То есть позиции уже не ответственного строящего новый мир национал-социалиста, а просто самоутверждающегося раба.   

> _Российское государство, «__имперская Москва», рассматривается «Правым сектором» как враждебное по отношению к национальному украинскому государству. Ярош считает Россию извечным врагом Украины и убеждён в неизбежности войны между двумя странами, называет Россию «имперским чудовищем», полагает необходимым полную ликвидацию России и «построение на её территории национальных государственных образований», выражает уверенность в возможности победы над «сатанинской Москвой» и «разрушении Империи»._

 Ну да. И боюсь, эта точка зрения была маргинальной только до российского вторжения. Теперь это - мейнстрим, то есть с фактами, ставшими очевидными, спорить сложно. Другое дело, что публичные политики не должны говорить это вслух. Эта точка зрения находится в чудесной стилистической и содержательной взаимодополняющей гармонии с озвученными чуть выше позициями Базиля и Рамиля, и, наверняка, тех, кого я не читаю. Как я уже говорил, господин Пу эффективно опустил моральный уровень украинского общества почти до российского для приведения его в соответствие желаемым представлениям, что, собственно и было целью всей войнушки - восхищаюсь геополитическим мастерством, но одобрить не могу. 
Прошу, однако, отметить, что позиция Яроша не содержит этнического шовинизма, то есть не включает оценку качеств этноса, а лишь констатирует очевидные пороки и уровень агрессивности историко-государственного образования "Россия". Почувствуйте разницу.

----------


## Lampada

> ...P.S. Ты новенький ? Или старенький, который новый аккаунт зарегистрировал, чтобы только здесь срачик устроить?

 Почему ты так спрашиваешь?  Он кого-то здесь оскорбил?

----------


## Ramil

> Почему ты так спрашиваешь?  Он кого-то здесь оскорбил?

 Потому что в его фразах содержатся провокационные намёки  :: 
Впрочем, подозрения снимаются. Изучил активность в других ветках.

----------


## Lampada

> Потому что в его фразах содержатся провокационные намёки

  Может быть, но это же не против правил форума. И пропагандировать здесь разрешается и намекать на всё, что угодно. (Ну, конечно, оставаясь в рамках политкорректности).   *На местные личности нельзя переходить. * Please!

----------


## Ramil

> Может быть, но это же не против правил форума. И пропагандировать разрешается и намекать на всё, что угодно.  *На местные личности нельзя переходить. * Please!

 Лампада, прости, а в чём именно мой вопрос можно считать переходом на личности? 
Я посмотрел на количество постов, увидел активность именно в Politics, причём провокационную активность и высказал предположение.
Если б этот форум был посвящён исключительно политике, вопросов бы не было, но, вообще-то, это форум для иностранцев, изучающих русский язык. Политика здесь - песочница, в которой мы развлекаемся пока иностранцы не зададут очередной вопрос (ну, во всяком случае, я её так воспринимаю). Если человек регистрируется на форуме исключительно ради интеллектуальных дискуссий здесь, то согласись, я имел право на высказывание подозрений, раз уж он сразу перешел к провокационной деятельности, даже вкратце не описав свою собственную позицию по теме.
Посмотрев внимательнее на активность Serge_Spb в других ветках, я написал, что подозрения снимаются. Так и где были переходы на личности?

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, прости, а в чём именно мой вопрос можно считать переходом на личности? 
> Я посмотрел на количество постов, увидел активность именно в Politics, причём провокационную активность и высказал предположение.
> Если б этот форум был посвящён исключительно политике, вопросов бы не было, но, вообще-то, это форум для иностранцев, изучающих русский язык. Политика здесь - песочница, в которой мы развлекаемся пока иностранцы не зададут очередной вопрос (ну, во всяком случае, я её так воспринимаю). Если человек регистрируется на форуме исключительно ради интеллектуальных дискуссий здесь, то согласись, я имел право на высказывание подозрений, раз уж он сразу перешел к провокационной деятельности, даже вкратце не описав свою собственную позицию по теме.
> Посмотрев внимательнее на активность Serge_Spb в других ветках, я написал, что подозрения снимаются. Так и где были переходы на личности?

 Ладно, _замнём для ясности_.  Я, наверное, слишком чувствительная, особенно, по отношению к новеньким.

----------


## Serge_spb

Кое-что проясню. 
Во-первых, я сперва отписался в аналогичной ветке на английском, а лишь потом, по инерции, здесь. 
Во-вторых, из-за того, что обсуждение на уровне "песочницы", обсуждать политику особого желания нет. Ровно до тех пор, пока в англоязычных ветках не начинаешь видеть то, что итак каждый день видишь в телевизоре. Вешали бы лапшу своим - меня бы это не касалось. Когда же паскудство красиво заворачивается в английский, со всеми "statistics", "rusophobic" и презентуется нерусскоговорящим - здесь уже надо пояснить, что я не имею к этому никакого отношения. (А ведь и эту ветку иностранцы тоже читают...) 
Не хочется, чтобы кто-то помогал мне с переводами, практикой произношения и пр., и потом вдруг обнаружил, что делал это для колониста, оккупанта и т.п. Или что не носитель русского получил от помощь не от хорошего заокеанского товарища, как наивно полагал, а от того, чьи ценности диаметрально противоположные.  ::  
В фашистской Германии не все поддерживали сами знаете что. И я маленькую расстановку сделал, пока не поздно. 
Более обещаю не встревать.

----------


## Lampada

> Кое-что проясню. 
> Во-первых, я сперва отписался в аналогичной ветке на английском, а лишь потом, по инерции, здесь. 
> Во-вторых, из-за того, что обсуждение на уровне "песочницы", обсуждать политику особого желания нет. Ровно до тех пор, пока в англоязычных ветках не начинаешь видеть то, что итак каждый день видишь в телевизоре. Вешали бы лапшу своим - меня бы это не касалось. Когда же паскудство красиво заворачивается в английский, со всеми "statistics", "rusophobic" и презентуется нерусскоговорящим - здесь уже надо пояснить, что я не имею к этому никакого отношения. (А ведь и эту ветку иностранцы тоже читают...) 
> Не хочется, чтобы кто-то помогал мне с переводами, практикой произношения и пр., и потом вдруг обнаружил, что делал это для колониста, оккупанта и т.п. Или что не носитель русского получил от помощь не от хорошего заокеанского товарища, как наивно полагал, а от того, чьи ценности диаметрально противоположные.  
> В фашистской Германии не все поддерживали сами знаете что. И я маленькую расстановку сделал, пока не поздно. 
> Более обещаю не встревать.

 Привет, Серёжа. Добро пожаловать!  
Это абсолютно нормально, что ты имеешь отличное от других мнение и его выражаешь. Только одно слово у тебя здесь относится к оскорбительным. Желательно не употреблять подобных слов в отношении к другим в этом форуме.

----------


## Crocodile

> Крок, если ты серьезно меряешь уровень экстремизма по роликам информационной войны, а не по действиям войск, аннексиям территорий и этническим чисткам (типа грузинских сел в Южной Осетии в 2000 ), мне нечего тебе сказать.

 Понимаешь в чём штука, мне очень трудно судить про грузинские сёла, потому, что я знаю про эти сёла только из той самой информационной войны. Про Крым я знаю намного больше, и про сегодняшнюю ситуацию в Крыму тоже, как мне кажется, понимаю больше. Так вот, русскоязычное население Крыма дико устало от власти Киева. На уровне бизнесов, любой вопрос, решаемый в правовом поле неизбежно переходит в Киев и там застревает навеки. Там уже хоть неси, хоть не неси. Крымская власть абсолютно номинальна, а Киеву на Крым или наплевать или по принципу "разделяй и властвуй". На уровне народа, русскоязычных задолбала украинизация по самое нехочу. Про уровень властных структур я вообще умолчу.  
Вот ты такой храбрый и следствия СБУ не боишься, а ведь в следственном изоляторе тоже есть пресс-хаты, не в курсе? Рассматривать какие-то вопросы по суверенитету Крыма может только общеукраинский референдум. (Какое дело Харькову или Луганску до Крымских проблем? Все сразу скажут, что с жиру беситесь.) И поставить такой вопрос на общеукраинский референдум невозможно, т.к. даже обсуждение этого противозаконно. Уловка 22.  
Можешь считать крымчан жертвами информационной войны, но почему-то, они не ждали от новых перемен ничего хорошего. И поэтому, как только зелёные человечки овладели, все стали хорохорится с Киевом - мол, может сейчас чего обсудим? Но, Киев, как всегда, непреклонен - за ними весь свободный мир, зелёных человечков все осуждают, поэтому катитесь на ***, никаких обсуждений не будет, а заодно - начинаем очередные расследования СБУ по факту. А народные избранники уже успели пригрозить Киеву свалить в Рашку, струханули из-за планируемых люстраций (а что такое? ну плавают там N мокрых бумажек с именами виновных во всех бедах страны, в чём проблема добавить ещё M бумажек, предварительно замочив их минут на 10 для пущей достоверности?), Пу одобрил, и всё заверте.. 
Вот ты давеча спросил, почему из партии (Русское единство), набравшей так мало процентов, ВНЕЗАПНО выдвигается глава правительства? Типа, видно, что подстава, верно? Типа, 100% под дулом автоматов выбирали, так? А НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ларчик открывается очень просто: большинство мест получила ПР из-за того, что Янык типа обещал в этот раз уж точно обратить внимание на интересы крымчан. Настолько обещал, что даже свою предвыборную речь в Севастополе толкал на русском языке. Вот ПР и выбрали - единственная на тот момент реальная альтернатива украинскому самосознанию. Ну, а они, как всегда из Киева пришли и навели свой порядок. Мало не показалось. Поэтому, доверия к ПР - никакого, они не могут быть "новым лицом" Крыма. Кандидатура Аксёнова устроила всех.  
Так что, не знаю, что там в Грузии, а в Крыму не под дулами автоматов, а под реальной защитой дул автоматов. Такие дела.

----------


## Полуношник

> Я примерно понимаю, что сейчас происходит. В силу, простите, полной и беспросветной задницы, в которой оказалось новое правительство Украины, необходимо сформировать образ внешнего врага и направлять гнев населения вовне.

 Ты меня поражаешь. Всё больше складывается впечатление, что ты подрабатываешь в министерстве правды. Классический демагогический приём же: обвинить оппонента в том, что делаешь сам. Ведь последние несколько лет российская власть напряженно искала, кого бы сделать врагом. Сначала попытались педофилов, но не тот масштаб. Потом гомосексуалистов. И тут такой подарок: Украина. Такого количества ненависти, которое изливается из телевизора, не было даже в советское время.

----------


## it-ogo

Почему такое ощущение, что не по первому кругу идем?  

> Понимаешь в чём штука, мне очень трудно судить про грузинские сёла, потому, что я знаю про эти сёла только из той самой информационной войны.

 А там знать особо и нечего - всю информашку можно получить из той самой инфовойны, причем из источников одной стороны. Перед операцией по принуждению эти села были, теперь их нет.     

> Про Крым я знаю намного больше, и про сегодняшнюю ситуацию в Крыму тоже, как мне кажется, понимаю больше.

 Оговорка принимается.    

> Так вот, русскоязычное население Крыма дико устало от власти Киева. На уровне бизнесов, любой вопрос, решаемый в правовом поле неизбежно переходит в Киев и там застревает навеки. Там уже хоть неси, хоть не неси. Крымская власть абсолютно номинальна, а Киеву на Крым или наплевать или по принципу "разделяй и властвуй".

 Единственное спасение - правовое государство РФ. Ну-ну... Нет, я в курсе, что при Я пошло совершенно беспредельное выдавливание денег из бизнеса. Из-за чего, собственно, и Майдан. А у Московских копейки крымчан вряд ли вызовут интерес. Так что резон есть, да. Однако тут такое дело - местные власти всегда норовят обвинить в своих закидонах центр. Однако в Украине центр всегда был слаб. И по моим наблюдениям у нас, в Донбассе, основные гадости всегда шли от местных. А с учетом внутриукраинской репутации собственно Крыма... Н-да. Так вот, почему мне кажется, что все местные бюрократы и судьи среднего уровня, от которых народ, собственно и страдает, останутся на месте? Или Путин-батюшка придет и лично накажет неправедных? Или "отряды самообороны" установят царство справедливости?   
В Украине худо-бедно работал механизм партий. То есть если тебя при регионалах обидел чиновник-регионал, идешь в местное отделение Батькивщины, а лучше Свободы, жалуешься предметно, и они с удовольствием начинают устраивать веселье со скрытыми съемками, криками в прессе, может даже пикетированиями в ярких случаях и т.д. А кто теперь вякнуть осмелится? Кто захочет стать провокатором коричневого режима?    

> На уровне народа, русскоязычных задолбала украинизация по самое нехочу.

 Да-да. Украинские субтитры к русским фильмам в кинотеатрах и на украинских каналах (при доступности российских) - чудовищная дискриминация по самое нехочу. Более серьезных примеров украинизации я как-то не припомню. Просветишь меня, о разбирающийся в ситуации? Почти все школы - русские, все местные СМИ - тоже. Покажи мне крымское нехочу.    

> Про уровень властных структур я вообще умолчу.

 Отчего же? Расскажи, как все государственные посты в Крыму занимали уроженцы Львова и Тернополя. И как они гнобили простой народ, а сейчас пришли настоящие патриоты от сохи.     

> Вот ты такой храбрый и следствия СБУ не боишься, а ведь в следственном изоляторе тоже есть пресс-хаты, не в курсе?

 И третий раз я повторяю вопрос: кто был арестован? Не "вызван для беседы" (на которую, скорее всего, просто не пришел без последствий) или публично предупрежден, а арестован или задержан? Кто попал в пресс-хату СБУ? Или хотя бы был оштрафован? Попервоначалу сгодится даже ролик с инфовойны или заява, типа "я лично знаю умученного в застенках".     

> Можешь считать крымчан жертвами информационной войны, но почему-то, они не ждали от новых перемен ничего хорошего. И поэтому, как только зелёные человечки овладели, все стали хорохорится с Киевом - мол, может сейчас чего обсудим?

 Нет, ты серьезно считаешь, что кто-то в Крыму теперь может хоть на что-то повлиять? Что идея об аннексии, а не федерализации - свободная инициатива тов. Аксенова, обидевшегося на невежливость Киева?    

> Поэтому, доверия к ПР - никакого, они не могут быть "новым лицом" Крыма. Кандидатура Аксёнова устроила всех.

 Кого всех-то? Кто были эти "все", кто выбирал Аксенова? Совет Крыма чуть менее, чем полностью состоял из регионалов, если я не ошибаюсь. И они добровольно решили, что не могут быть "новым лицом"? Или зеленые человечки провели ночью тайный экспресс-референдум среди крымчан по выбору нового правительства? Крок, ты сам-то понимаешь себя?    

> Так что, не знаю, что там в Грузии, а в Крыму не под дулами автоматов, а под реальной защитой дул автоматов. Такие дела.

 Оружием следует защищаться только от оружия. Если тебя не напрягает противоположная ситуация, ничем не могу помочь. А чтобы рассматривать всерьез физическую угрозу из Киева каким бы то ни было сепаратистам в Крыму, надо либо совершенно не ориентироваться в украинских реалиях, либо изрядно лукавить. Закарпатских русинов всерьез обижать могли. Крым - никогда.  
Для меня сомнительна репрезентативность выборки твоих знакомых, однако в наличии распространенных пророссийских настроений и радости (пока) по поводу происходящего в Крыму я не сомневаюсь, как и в том, что никакого выбора крымский народ не делал и ему такой возможности в обозримом будущем не представится. Собственно, народом люди Крыма так и не стали. У меня нет к ним никаких претензий, однако и мне и киевским властям (как бы они не были неадекватны или нелегитимны) и любым международным игрокам вполне очевидно, что желания и воззрения крымчан политическим фактором более не являются и решения по поводу Крыма могут приниматься только в Москве. Соответственно, общаться с Аксеновым и прочими бумажными аппликациями бессмысленно. 
Что же касается крымчан, я искренне желаю им выдоить из империи побольше нефтебаксов, на которых она, собственно и держится. Чем больше потратится, тем скорее гэпнется.

----------


## DrBaldhead

*it-ogo*
Конечно, конечно. В Крыму никто никогда не обижался на Киев. Всем нравилось все. И хотя даже Артек превратился в руины, где даже унитазы из сортиров повыдергивали, никого это вообще не волновало.
Не лично тов. Аксенова обидела невежливость Киева. Невежливость Киева обидела очень многих. Напугала очень многих. Потому что не средние века, все привыкли к свободе слова относительной, демократии, хотя бы видимой, и социализму, пусть рудиментальному.
А когда видят, когда кто-то кого-то предлагает "на ножи", тут начнет любое государство распадаться. Потому что сегодня они "на ножи" одних, потом других.  
Весь твой излагаемый коструктив перечеркивается одним махом, когда какой-нибудь Парубий обзывает русских в Крыму "диаспорой", или несколько мальчишек в Виннице троллят какую-то докторшу. Или когда пан Тенюх на вопрос военного, когда же будут хоть какие-то внятные указания, начинает гнать, мол, "тряпки вы, расклеились, не мужики вообще", и фактически благословляет на дезертирство еще больше солдат.
Как говорится, нечего на зеркало пенять, коли рожа крива. Такими темпами, от вас не только Крым сбежит, и не только в РФ.

----------


## Sibiriak

ВНИМАНИЕ! СМОТРИТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЕВРОМАЙДАН. ФАКТЫ. НАБЛЮДЕНИЯ.Лживый майдан Фальшивые герои

----------


## dtrq

> ВНИМАНИЕ! СМОТРИТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЕВРОМАЙДАН. ФАКТЫ. НАБЛЮДЕНИЯ.Лживый майдан Фальшивые герои

 Лол, Кофанов в политику подался. Он раньше был знаменит своими видеоуроками гитары и вокала и другим творчеством. Кофанов — Lurkmore

----------


## E-learner

Новости Украины NEWSru.ua :: Автомайдан посетил дом Яценюка, активисты сетовали на медленную люстрацию и хвалили за экономность  Автомайдан пікетував будинок Яценюка - YouTube

----------


## dtrq

Look what an interesting paper I found.
Crimea residents survey, 2013 http://www.iri.org/sites/default/fil...%2C%202013.pdf

----------


## DrBaldhead

Looks like in 2013 the residents of Crimea could be fine with staying in Ukraine. Theoretically. At least they were able to get over it to certain extent. But the events of February 2014 have changed everything.

----------


## Ramil

> Looks like in 2013 the residents of Crimea could be fine with staying in Ukraine. Theoretically. At least they were able to get over it to certain extent. But the events of February 2014 have changed everything.

 I've done enough similar surveys in my life to know its true value (none).

----------


## E-learner

Сашко Билый убит при задержании.
Ярош назвал деятельность МВД контрреволюционной. Від початку агресії

----------


## Crocodile

The pseudo-democratic cowards refused to register the only real alternative to the inside-out-corrupted presidential candidates: ЦИК Украины не пустила Дарта Вейдера на выборы президента - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS 
What if he'd won the presidential race and restored the balance of the force?  :: 
Err.. the elections were scheduled to be on a wrong date anyway.. the right date should have been 04-May-2014..  ::

----------


## RedFox

И так понятно, что президенствовать будет Йуля. Можно обойтись и без выборов.

----------


## Ramil

А что если под маской Вейдера - Янукович?

----------


## it-ogo

Иван Яковина:  
Мой любимый автор с бывшей ленты.ру. Международный комментатор - большей частью по арабским странам. Всегда было очень интересно его читать - эрудиция, добросовестность, взвешенность, в то же время своя точка зрения, обычно не укладывающаяся в какие бы то ни было шаблоны.

----------


## Ramil

> The pseudo-democratic cowards refused to register the only real alternative to the inside-out-corrupted presidential candidates: ЦИК Украины не пустила Дарта Вейдера на выборы президента - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS 
> What if he'd won the presidential race and restored the balance of the force? 
> Err.. the elections were scheduled to be on a wrong date anyway.. the right date should have been 04-May-2014..

 ЦИК Украины отказался пустить на выборы Дарта Вейдера  _Представитель ЦИКа Игорь Жиденко, комментируя выдвижение Вейдера, назвал это дискредитацией избирательной кампании. В то же время он признал, что за данного претендента был внесен избирательный залог (залог в 2,5 миллиона гривен / около 7,8 миллиона рублей внесло ООО «Темная сторона силы»)._   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> А что если под маской Вейдера - Янукович?

 Так Янукович же вроде в России? Продажные СМИ пишут, что Тимошенко тоже чего-то там неправильно задекларировала, но её же зарегестрировали.. Короче - Вейдера в президенты Украины! Такой себе легитимный флешмобчик.. Протест получился бы в стопицот раз похлеще майдана..   ::

----------


## diogen_

> И так понятно, что президенствовать будет Йуля. Можно обойтись и без выборов.

 А мне не понятно. А почему не Порох? И телом, и душой майдановской, и кошельком вполне себе вышел. Честный олигарх-хозяйственник. Вполне себе подходящий революционный президент   ::

----------


## Hanna

> I've done enough similar surveys in my life to know its true value (none).

 Exactly. You can do a survey that proves anything you like it to prove, by how exactly you ask the question and how you choose to interpret the results. 
i.e "Lies, damned lies and statistics"

----------


## Crocodile

> Завтра Верховная Рада Украины одним из первых вопросов рассмотрит закон об усилении уголовной ответственности за сепаратизм и другие преступления против государства. Согласно украинскому законодательству, будет поставлен вопрос о запрете деятельности политических партий и общественных организаций, стоящих на позициях сепаратизма и работающих на страну - агрессора, против собственного государства и его народа.

 I have a question here. When the 'new government' would finally sit down and start negotiations like civilized people? The country has been on the verge of the civil war since the election of the temporary government. So, I thought they had two options. The first is the simplest of all - they should just shrug off the responsibility and reply to all they're just being temporary government until the legitimate government is being elected, and so that should be their problem. They might to appear weak, but their weakness could be their strength - they'd ultimately had the hearts of the entire world, so all actions done in the absense of the legitimate government would eventually be reversed to restore the global balance of power. The second option would be to sit down and start negotiations. And, again, they don't have to finish the negotioations, they just need to drag the time, and do all the 'thinking' and 'evaluations' and 'investigation' and other bureaucratic stuff to keep themselves afloat. Instead, they are acting like they have the upper hand in all matters. Disturbing, to say the least. 
In the recent example, Crimean parliament declared they want to start negotiations to extend the autonomy status and called on the referendum. Instead of the talks, Kiev smashed their fist on the table and opened legal cases against the MPs 'for separatism'. So, Crimea separated. And Crimea was more or less homogeneous, so fortunately not much bloodshed occured, but now the much more controversial situation happens. I'm highly skeptical that Charkov or Donetsk, should they being asked in referendum, would overwhelmingly want to join Russia. But, what we see is again the fist-slamming, the separatist fighting. Hmm.. maybe that is why Kiev needed the military mobilization? Obviously, Kiev can't fight Moscow, but Kiev could very well order their military to hold control over Donetsk, Lugansk, and Charkov. Just to stop 'the terrorists/separatists'.  
So, the temporary government is not only power-greedy, but also blood-thristy? Who, the heck, gave them the authority?! And how could they get away with that?! I just can't get it..  ::

----------


## Ramil

Whom, do you propose, they should negotiate with?

----------


## Crocodile

> Whom, do you propose, they should negotiate with?

 I think that is a nice question, but of the secondary importance. First, there should be any type of willingness to negotiate. Any kind of hint they could at least may somehow be open for discussion in some sort of degree would be nice. Won't you think?

----------


## Paul G.

Crocodile,
Мне кажется, ты не понимаешь сути проблемы. Т.н. "правительство" не обсуждает с регионами какие-то вопросы не потому, что не может или не хочет. Хунта отвергает предмет предлагаемой ей дискуссии. А предмет прост: федерализация, русский язык - государственный и т.д. 
Украина для хунты (и для бандеровцев) имеет смысл только в качестве унитарного государства, поскольку только в этом случае можно сделать из её населения манкуртов, не помнящих родства (т.е. вытравить из них всё русское; как немцы, например, ликвидировали славян, столетиями живших в Германии). Зачем? Затем, что это противовес России. Ты же понимаешь, что кооперация - это усиление, а дезинтеграция - это ослабление. Неважно в каком виде кооперация - в виде двух независимых государств, или в виде вхождения Украины (её частей) в Россию. Поэтому иметь враждебное государство рядом с Россией - это голубая мечта США. Так нарушается принцип кооперации, именно против него направлены все действия. 
А если Украину переформатировать в федерацию, сделать русский язык государственным, то никакого государства-врага не получится. Поэтому эти марионетки США и Европы не могут идти на какие-либо переговоры. В этом нет никакого смысла для них. Здесь имеет место конфликт мировоззренческих систем (предатели-русофобы vs. русский мир), а он не решается путем переговоров - только путем вооруженного конфликта или вмешательства третьих сил.

----------


## Ramil

> I think that is a nice question, but of the secondary importance. First, there should be any type of willingness to negotiate. Any kind of hint they could at least may somehow be open for discussion in some sort of degree would be nice. Won't you think?

 All right. We saw many direct negotiations between Moscow and Berlin, Moscow and Washington, etc. That's where the REAL negotiations took place. As for the so called 'Ukrainian temporary government' - they're not politicians, they're bankruptcy supervisors. They sell what they can sell and hope their 'friends' will protect them afterwards (I really doubt this would happen though).
What can a bankruptcy supervisor negotiate about? Only the price.  ::  They are not permitted to do any politics.

----------


## Crocodile

> Crocodile,
> Мне кажется, ты не понимаешь сути проблемы. [...] Поэтому эти марионетки США и Европы не могут идти на какие-либо переговоры.

 Вспоминаем классику:  _Запомните: при любом бедствии, при любом несчастии, которое вас постигнет, не ищите виновного, не любопытствуйте, не сомневайтесь. Скажите только: "Это - Генрих Наварский!" И вы попадете в цель._ 
Понимаешь, такой подход ни чем не лучше ит-оговского "теперь во всём будет виновата Россия" и плох он тем, что является мантрой, а не размышлением. Вот смотри: большевики в 17-м являлись ли марионетками Германии? У Белого движения на этот счёт, если не ошибаюсь, не было никаких сомнений. И та же логика про Советы, чтобы сделать иванов, родства не помнящих, дезинтегрировать страну, и т.д. А сейчас в России модно говорить о достижениях в годы Советской власти. И как-бы о том, что на самом деле это всё марионетки, уже не очень удобно вспоминать. Это я к просто к вопросу о политической выгоде vs мантры для самоуспокоения и для достижения внутренней гармонии и понимания всего сущего.  
Федерализация означает всего-навсего большую автономию для провинций в принятии локальных решений и их исполнения. А вот армия и всякие там  международные отношения - это дело федералов. Вот, я живу в стране, которая являет собой пример федерации с очень слабым центром и довольно сильными провинциями. Референдум в провинции Квебек об отделении от Канады и создания независимой республики уже стал доброй традицией. И никто не видит в этом сильной/слабой руки/ноги Кремля/Белого Дома/Матиньонского Дворца и прочих магических сущностей. 
Применительно к Украине это может означать возможность ведения войны с Россией, вступление Украины в НАТО, в ЕС, и, разумеется, в Ассоциацию Антарктических Пингвинов. А вот, например, кто будет добывать сланцевый газ на территории Донецкой области, будут решать уже не в Киеве, а в Донецке. Ну, и, соответственно, аналогиченые вопросы во Львовской области тоже будут решаться на местах.  
На сегодняшний день, насколько мне известно, Газпром не заинтересован в разработке сланцевого газа на Украине, ибо нет соответствующих технологий и ещё есть куча более простых и дешёвых способов добычи, а вот компании Shell и Chevron такими технологиями обладают. Вот только нужно ли России, чтобы у Европы ВНЕЗАПНО возникла возможность меньше пользоваться российским газом? 
Посему, лично мне суть проблемы видится скорее как энергетическо-экономический конфликт интересов. Другое дело, что когда доходит дело до бряцания оружием (ибо политика - есть наиболее концентрированное выражение экономики, а армия - продажная девка политики), тут все вспоминают про НАТО, договора, ЯО, гарантии, многополярный мир и прочие свистелки. 
Это не к тому, что ты совершенно не прав (я этого не утверждаю), а просто, что есть ещё другие возможные обоснования конфликта. Настоящей же информации ни у кого нет - вот и спекулируем себе потихоньку, пытаясь понять что и как..  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> They sell what they can sell and hope their 'friends' will protect them afterwards (I really doubt this would happen though). [...] They are not permitted to do any politics.

 Is there going to be a Chthonic Hundred this time? What do you think? Based on what they say, they are pretty much ready to 'remind of the rules'.  ::

----------


## Hanna

> All right. We saw many direct negotiations between Moscow and Berlin, Moscow and Washington, etc. That's where the REAL negotiations took place. As for the so called 'Ukrainian temporary government' - they're not politicians, they're bankruptcy supervisors. They sell what they can sell and hope their 'friends' will protect them afterwards (I really doubt this would happen though).
> What can a bankruptcy supervisor negotiate about? Only the price.  They are not permitted to do any politics.

 The interim prime minister in Ukraine, poor chap, he even LOOKS like an EU muppet. Just the kind of person you'd expect to see on television from Brussels representing the Committee for the Investigation of the Proposal for Consideration of Blah.  
(I know this is low of me, but don't you agree? This man looks MADE for Brussels. Just the right cuts, shades, specs and beard. Btw, I think he looks Baltic. Or Scandinavian. Well, good luck to him, I guess!   _"Haha, John Kerry's jokes are SO funny!"_   
And as for the protesters in Donetsk; I think they look like rather rough types! (see below).  The Guardian wrote yesterday that "the educated middle classes in Eastern Ukraine" have turned against Russia, because of Crimea, as, at the end of the day, they want respect for Ukraine's borders, and Russia did not show that.  
So they were quite on-the-spot with the views of at least one person here, I think! 
If the Guardian is right, a lot of people changed their mind like that. So it's not a clear-cut case in Eastern Ukraine at all, I think!  
Also I don't really believe Russia actually WANTS this area. I mean, large-ish industrial towns... Russia has hundreds of those right?  And mines? Ditto that. 
If you are going to be cynical, I don't think there'll be any "green men" in Eastern Ukraine. Crimea was unique Eastern Ukraine would cost a lot more than it tasted I think. And if no more than, say, half of the people would be in favour, then it's a completely different proposition anyway. If Russia wanted more land just for the sake of it, it would have incorporated several breakaway republics a long time ago.   
Ukraine makes me think of Siamese twins. Stuck in one body but can't get along together, so pulling in two directions and never getting anywhere. And while they are stuck doing that and fighting it out again and again, the rest of the world is getting farther and farther away. It's really tragic.

----------


## Ramil

> Is there going to be a Chthonic Hundred this time? What do you think? Based on what they say, they are pretty much ready to 'remind of the rules'.

 I gave up on predictions. Things tend to surpass any of my boldest expectations. From what I see, I doubt any new president will be able to quiet things down, not at this point. Either USA, Europe and Russia agree upon the federalization of Ukraine or there is a potential for civil war. Passions are at the boiling point right now and there's nobody willing to cool things off. Russia needs Ukrainian federation to block its allegiance with NATO and prevent it from associating with EU. At this point, I can only presume, that this is a matter of principle. Ukraine is not going West. Period. Russia said it, and I think it will do everything in its power to enforce that statement. Now there's a quesiton if this matter is clear enough to EU and USA.

----------


## RedFox

Hanna, так называемая Юго-Восточная Украина — исконные земли русского народа. Единый русский народ, разорванный Советским Союзом на 4 государства (РФ, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан), стремится вернуть себе целостность и будет стремиться всегда, пока жив. Этот процесс совершенно не зависит от того, чего хотят правительства Украины, России, США или любых других государств. 
Какую бы пропаганду правительсва США и украинской хунты не устраивали, правда не на их стороне.

----------


## Basil77

*Действующее* постановление Верховной Рады:   

> ПОСТАНОВА
> Верховної Ради України 
> Про засудження застосування насильства, що призвело до загибелі людей 
> (Відомості Верховної Ради (ВВР), 2014, № 10, ст.126) 
> Верховна Рада України постановляє: 
> 1.  Категорично засудити усі вияви насильства, що призвели до загибелі,  поранень та каліцтв людей, їх тортур і катування, що відносяться до  категорії тяжких та особливо тяжких злочинів. 
> 2. Кабінету  Міністрів України, Службі безпеки України, Міністерству внутрішніх справ  України, Міністерству оборони України та підпорядкованим їм військовим  та воєнізованим формуванням негайно припинити та не допускати надалі  застосування сили. Заборонити використання будь-яких видів зброї та  спеціальних засобів проти учасників акцій протесту.  
> 2) Міністерству внутрішніх справ України невідкладно: 
> припинити  блокування співробітниками правоохоронних органів транспортних  комунікацій, вулиць, площ, провулків, бульварів у місті Києві та інших  населених пунктах України;

 Про засудження застосування насильства, що призвело до... | від 20.02.2014 № 740-VII 
Для тех, кто не понимает украинский: оно прямо запрещает всем работникам силовых структур применять силу против участников акций протеста. Было принято сразу после переворота и до сих не отменено.

----------


## RedFox

> Для тех, кто не понимает украинский: оно прямо запрещает работникам силовых структур применять силу против участников акций протеста. Было принято сразу после переворота и до сих не отменено.

 Тем временем, в Николаеве уже есть убитые и раненные. 
Овощь Янукович всё-таки не был такой сволотой, как Тимошенко. Чувствую, кончит она жизнь как главари кавказских террористов: повстречавшись с ракетой воздух-земля.

----------


## Paul G.

> Понимаешь, такой подход ни чем не лучше ит-оговского "теперь во всём будет виновата Россия" и плох он тем, что является мантрой, а не размышлением. Вот смотри: большевики в 17-м являлись ли марионетками Германии? 
> ...
> И как-бы о том, что на самом деле это всё марионетки, уже не очень удобно вспоминать.

 Я предлагаю не сыпать цитатами про Генриха Наваррского, не имеющими отношения к делу, а рассматривать факты. Именно к этому, кстати, твоя цитата и призывает. А факты таковы, что переворот в Киеве устроили спецслужбы и Госдеп США. И если ты предлагаешь мне исключить этот факт из обсуждения, т.е. вообще не иметь его в виду, то лучше в таком случае и не начинать. 
Сравнение с большевиками некорректное. Во-первых, оно некорректно хронологически. До большевиков была февральская революция, т.е. именно она может являться неким отдаленным аналогом киевского майдана. Большевики же пришли к власти когда всё развалилось окончательно, т.е. первая хунта была де-факто недееспособна и наступило безвластие. Во-вторых, версия о марионетках Германии - всего лишь версия. В-третьих, в советском фильме "Ленин в октябре", в одной из первых сцен солдат отвечает на вопрос "кого ловим?" словами "не знаю, шпиона какого-то немецкого", намекая на Ленина. Понятно, что в 1937 году это подавалось как некая шутка, но тот факт, что Ленина считали немецким шпионом, вовсе не замалчивался, и все об этом знали. Просто в перестроечные времена во всяких журналах типа "Огонька" и т.п., стали попадаться статейки, где с умным видом подавалась "настоящая" история, а на самом деле - просто пережеванная сто раз западная пропаганда столетней давности. Естественно, что наша восторженная интеллигенция (та что "говно нации", поскольку образованных людей среди нее было мало, зато много образованцев) восприняла эти статейки с энтузиазмом. Некоторые на этой волне даже поднялись со своих местечек и переехали на Брайтон-Бич.
Да и хрен бы с ними, вопрос только в том, надо ли нам сейчас использовать эти "материалы" в обсуждении и строить на них теории? Вот Троцкий, например, приплыл на пароходе из США с бандой евреев делать революцию. Ну так он и закончил свою жизнь соответствующим образом - как политическая проститутка. 
Есть еще одно принципиальное замечание. Россия имеет историю и традицию государственности, а Украина таковой не имеет. Поэтому революционные события в России - это история, а подобные же события на Украине - местечковый фарс пополам с предательством. Я это говорю к тому, что даже если принять версию о германских марионетках за чистую монету, нельзя механически переносить её на Украину - это как сравнивать жопу с пальцем. Российский тренд на сильную собственную государственность настолько силен, что перемалывает кости даже таким марионеткам как Ленин. А на Украине такого тренда никогда не было. Желание пана атамана Грициана Таврического было, а тренда не было.   

> Федерализация означает всего-навсего большую автономию для провинций в принятии локальных решений и их исполнения.

 Ты просто не в курсе пакета предложений. Не только федерализация, но и конституционная реформа, внеблоковый статус, русский язык - государственный.    

> Референдум в провинции Квебек об отделении от Канады и создания независимой республики уже стал доброй традицией. И никто не видит в этом сильной/слабой руки/ноги Кремля/Белого Дома/Матиньонского Дворца и прочих магических сущностей.

  Вот опять. Переворот в Киеве - это результат действий США, а вовсе не магическая сущность.   

> Применительно к Украине это может означать возможность ведения войны с Россией, вступление Украины в НАТО, в ЕС

  Я рассматриваю войну с Украиной практически как гражданскую. Это как война ФРГ и ГДР, Северной и Южной Кореи, Канады и США, Норвегии и Швеции, Греции и Кипра и т.д. Желать такого может только подонок или открытый враг.
Украине предлагается внеблоковый статус, поэтому никакого НАТО там быть не может. А ЕС сам висит на волоске, неизвестно, что будет с ЕС в ближайшие 5 лет, в каком формате он будет существовать. Перспектива вступления Украины в ЕС настолько туманна, что это даже обсуждать смешно.    

> кто будет добывать сланцевый газ на территории Донецкой области, будут решать уже не в Киеве, а в Донецке. 
> ...
> На сегодняшний день, насколько мне известно, Газпром не заинтересован в разработке сланцевого газа на Украине
> ...
> Посему, лично мне суть проблемы видится скорее как энергетическо-экономический конфликт интересов.

 Во-первых, вопрос сланцевого газа на фоне разворачивающейся геополитики настолько мелок, что его можно исключить. Во-вторых, эти завиральные истории про сланцевый газ, который решит все проблемы, уже начинают надоедать. Я понимаю, что американская пропаганда скармливает нам всем очередную идею "звездных войн", чтобы Россия в нее втянулась, но дураков тут нет, они все в окружении Обамы, поищи их там. Добыча сланцевого газа на Украине с вероятностью 99% нерентабельна, плюс ведет к таким экологическим рискам, что даже тот паноптикум, который представляют собой украинские политики, вряд ли пойдет на это.
Поляки вон сучили ножками от предвкушения утереть нос Газпрому, просверлили пробные скважины, а потом когда стали считать, то выяснилось, что газ получается дороже российского в 3-4 раза. Теперь также сучат ножками на Украине. Посучат и перестанут, не в первый раз.

----------


## Lampada

> ...что переворот в Киеве устроили спецслужбы и Госдеп США. ...  Вот опять. Переворот в Киеве - это результат действий США, ...

 О, какие США могущественные и влиятельные! Сказано - сделано!
  Приятно, что даже ты, Paul, можешь это оценить.  Конечно, Америка стоит за всем, что происходит в мире.

----------


## Ramil

> О, какие США могущественные и влиятельные! Сказано - сделано!
>   Приятно, что даже ты, Paul, можешь это оценить.  Конечно, Америка стоит за всем, что происходит в мире.

 Я мог бы посмеяться вместе с тобой, но США действительно устроили переворот в Киеве.  Особо даже не отрицают.
И да, за событиями в Ливии, Египте, Тунисе, Сирии тоже стоят США.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Судя по последним новостям, в рамках "Антитеррористической операции" в Харькове восставшие выбиты из администрации и увезены. Арестовано около 70 человек.
В Донецкой области объявлено, что областную администрацию штурмовать не будут, но здание СБУ от повстанцев освободили.
В Николаеве были перестрелки, более 20 человек ранено, предполагается, атаковали активисты с западной Украины, вооруженные травматическим и огнестрельным оружием.
Ходят слухи, что временное правительство использует иностранных наемников, переодетых в форму украинского спецназа.
Следует напомнить, что за последние 24 часа были провозглашены Донецкая Народная республика и Харьковская Народная республика (правда, все равно требовался референдум).

----------


## Paul G.

> О, какие США могущественные и влиятельные! Сказано - сделано!
>   Приятно, что даже ты, Paul, можешь это оценить.  Конечно, Америка стоит за всем, что происходит в мире.

 Не понимаю, к чему это неприкрытое юродствование? Погибло больше 100 человек и бог знает сколько ранено, действия США поставили страну на порог гражданской войны и экономического коллапса, а модератор неприкрыто юродствует. При этом оный модератор не раз говорил, что в политике не разбирается. Но поглумиться над фактами, как видим, горазд. Поскольку если факты не укладываются в представления модератора, тем хуже для фактов: ветки будем закрывать, а неугодные сообщения редактировать.

----------


## RedFox

Хунта будет действовать предельно жестоко. Янык был вором в законе, но он всё-таки был *украинским* вором. Тимошенко же — еврее-армянка без роду, без племени, изображающая украинский патриотизм за американские деньги. Поэтому речь идет о самом настоящем оккупационном правительстве. 
Вчера как только запахло жареным, она мигом прилетела в Донецк и юродствовала там "Русские, послушайте, я ведь тоже русская!". Спасибо, всё ясно. 
Правительство США — единственный получатель выгоды от дестабилизации обстановки на Украине. Этим они подрывают внешнеэкономические позиции сразу ЕС и РФ, отличный ход. Понятно, кто за всем этим стоит.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Я мог бы посмеяться вместе с тобой, но США действительно устроили переворот в Киеве.  Особо даже не отрицают.
> И да, за событиями в Ливии, Египте, Тунисе, Сирии тоже стоят США.

 Если и так, то дальше что?
У Америки свой интерес. Но и Украина пойдет по новому пути, что хорошо для них. 
Сенсация из серии "а вы знаете, что в магазине надо платить за покупки? Есть множество доказательств этому!" 
Заранее, если будет аргумент про сотню погибших (и такое же число без вести пропавших) - при любой диктатуре каждый год гибнет куда больше. Что в прокремлевской Украине с Януковичем, что в Ливии с её "добрым" царьком - про последнюю, кстати, мне достаточно рассказывали выходцы оттуда.

----------


## Ramil

> Если и так, то дальше что?
> У Америки свой интерес.

 Я всего лишь намекнул Лампаде, что её сарказм был неуместен.

----------


## Ramil

> Да, у нас не политический форум.  Предполагалось, что именно здесь будет дружественная, приятная атмосфера, благоприятная для учёбы.   Сюда приходит народ из разных стран.  Эти люди любят русскую культуру и русский язык.  Как может помогать американцам постоянное поливание их страны?  *Просто стыдно за такое злобное однобокое освещение политических проблем.*

 Лампада, про дружественную, приятную атмосферу я согласен. Я даже умею отделять простых американцев от их правительства. Но здесь мы обсуждаем политику. И что же поделать, если по количеству политических преступлений, которые совершило правительство США, они - лидеры? Можно лишь посочувствовать американцам, что их правительство - преступники.

----------


## RedFox

Я извиняюсь, но со стороны эти препирательства выглядят как ваши личные разборки. Paul ставит целью позлить Lampad-у, Lampada успешно ведётся на это. 
Что касается политики, люди имеют право услышать любые точки зрения и мнения о действиях правительств. А то у нас опять получается пример избирательной толерантности.

----------


## Lampada

> Я извиняюсь, но со стороны эти препирательства выглядят как ваши личные разборки. Paul ставит целью позлить Lampad-у, Lampada успешно ведётся на это. 
> Что касается политики, люди имеют право услышать любые точки зрения и мнения о действиях правительств. А то у нас опять получается пример избирательной толерантности.

 Да не злюсь я ни на кого и никогда в виртуальном пространстве.  Научена, всё неприятное лично мне сразу от меня отскакивает и на моей персоне не отражается. 
 Павел лишь себя дискредитирует. ::  
Что касается политики, здесь в Америке и у нас форуме есть американцы, которым не нужно рассказывать о том, чем плоха политика их страны, и внутри, и вне.  Они всё знают и понимают.  Легко находится информация.  Кстати, может, они для этого русский учат и *хотят о русских и о России больше узнать.*

----------


## RedFox

Ну не получится избирательно заставить замолчать кого-либо. Если политика в принципе разрешена правилами форума, значит будут высказываться, в том числе, и крайне нелицеприятно. 
На одном из форумов этот вопрос решен так: выделен отдельный подфорум, доступный только членам группы Политика. Кто хочет — вступает, кто не хочет — не вступает.

----------


## RedFox

> Точка зрения должна быть основана на фактах и не должна быть внутренне противоречива. Иными словами, просто не надо врать и лицемерить, так понятно? А прикрывать своё лицемерие и некомпетентность "точкой зрения", как Остап Бандера-Бендер, мол "я же художник, я так вижу, давайте же спорить" - это хуцпа.

 Если у людей равные возможности, то "точка зрения, которая основана на фактах," свою правоту убедительно продемонстрирует. Для этого и нужна свобода слова.
А когда у одного из участников банхаммер, всегда есть соблазн стукнуть по башке, да.

----------


## Ramil

> Если у людей равные возможности, то "точка зрения, которая основана на фактах," свою правоту убедительно продемонстрирует. Для этого и нужна свобода слова.
> А когда у одного из участников банхаммер, всегда есть соблазн стукнуть по башке, да.

 Здесь внесу чуть объективности. Хотя сообщения модерируются, на моей памяти банхаммером по башке от Лампады ещё никто не получал.

----------


## RedFox

> Здесь внесу чуть объективности. Хотя сообщения модерируются, на моей памяти банхаммером по башке от Лампады ещё никто не получал.

  К Лампаде *лично у меня* претензий нет. Про других не знаю.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Здесь внесу чуть объективности. Хотя сообщения модерируются, на моей памяти банхаммером по башке от Лампады ещё никто не получал.

 Внесу уточнение для непосвящённых:  из сообщений удаляются *только* оскорбительные или просто обидные переходы на местные личности. (Исключение я делаю для переходов на мою личность).  А баны имеют место быть для злостных нарушителей спокойствия на форуме и по согласованию с Админом.
Удалённые кусочки сохраняются для истории и при желании могут быть представлены к ознакомлению.

----------


## Crocodile

> Здесь внесу чуть объективности. Хотя сообщения модерируются, на моей памяти банхаммером по башке от Лампады ещё никто не получал.

 Я так понял, что не по своей воле нас покинул Юрка. Я ошибаюсь?

----------


## RedFox

> Я так понял, что не по своей воле нас покинул Юрка. Я ошибаюсь?

 Не по своей.
Но он вроде не за идеалы пострадал, а за хамство. Впрочем, не помню.

----------


## Lampada

> Я так понял, что не по своей воле нас покинул Юрка. Я ошибаюсь?

 Он по своей воле постоянно троллил, был предупрежден, но продолжал притаскивать на форум скандальные темы. Последняя его ужасная тема была об издевательствах над усыновлёнными детьми в Америке. Зачем её сюда? Больных людей везде хватает, к тому же они все к тому времени уже были по тюрьмам.   А вот его слова:  _"Но если модератор считает, что это я троль, то я удаляюсь с форума."_

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, вот уже и контр-террористическую операцию можно проводить. Легитимненько так. Всё пучком.   

> Служба безопасности Украины заявила, что в захваченном здании СБУ в Луганске удерживаются заложники, а само здание заминировано.
> Как говорится в заявлении, опубликованном на сайте службы, эту информацию передали сотрудники антитеррористического подразделения СБУ, которые пытаются освободить захваченное здание.
> Кто именно оказался в заложниках, не сообщается. В заявлении лишь говорится, что их 60 человек.

 Ит-ого, а ты вот говоришь информационная война закончилась. Куда там..

----------


## Serge_spb

> Я всего лишь намекнул Лампаде, что её сарказм был неуместен.

 Так вот ты намекнул, а я задал прямой вопрос.
Ответа на который пока не вижу. 
Стаду рабов, конечно, не понять, как же так: взяли и посмели свергнуть, какие дерзкие.
А все потому что историю наши "много читающие" не знают, окромя даты начала\окончания ВМВ (да и это не всегда). 
Естественный процесс, характеризующий уровень ментального развития общества -случался до появления на карте мира проклятых америкосов. Подкрепленный большим отчаянием ввиду отсутствия подачек с нефти-газа - с этим им, более цивилизованным, повезло не так, как нам. 
Так вот спрашиваю еще раз. От этого ИМ хорошо или плохо? Пусть с гипотетической помощью извне - цру, моссада, эскимосов, инопланетят - хоть кого. 
Если да, тогда и намеки про "сша дербанит страны" - пустой флуд. 
Наши "национальные интересы" попрошу оставить при себе. Понятно, что в еще одном "младшем брате" больше не будет карманного коррумпированного правительства. Стало быть, совок окончательно мертв. Hasta la vista.

----------


## Lampada

Большая просьба дискуссию вести в спокойном, вежливом тоне.  Это не песочница, песком не бросайтесь.  Мне пора уходить, не хочу тему закрывать.

----------


## Serge_spb

> P.S. А вообще, за оправдание убийств людей ради интересов США (что было прямо озвучено), надо отправлять в суд, а потом определять валить лес на 10 лет. Таким людям надо убираться из России по-добру по-здорову, пока кости целы.

 Можешь успокоиться уже. Всю интеллигенцию добили ещё до твоего рождения. Новая нескоро вырастет. 
Немногочисленные отщепенцы вроде меня фона не поменяют. 
Лучше подумайте как Ё-мобиль доделать. Или сделать так, чтобы ваши спутники-глонассы не падали. Или чтобы за рубежом кроме татушек\pussy riot кто-то дал жару. Или на какие шиши мост через Керченский пролив проложить. Или чтобы больные раком не сидели по сообществам вконтакте, вымаливая деньги на лечение в Израиле\Германии\Эстонии, а получали помощь дома. Итд. Итп. 
Работы много. Кто был способен - "убрались из России".

----------


## Basil77

> Всю интеллигенцию добили ещё до твоего рождения. Новая нескоро вырастет.
> Немногочисленные отщепенцы вроде меня фона не поменяют.

 Позволь процитировать тебе Дмитрия Сергеевича Лихачёва, если ты считаешь себя "интеллигентом", ты должен знать, кто это такой:  *"Настоящий интеллигент никогда не назовёт себя интеллигентом"*

----------


## Serge_spb

> Позволь процитировать тебе Дмитрия Сергеевича Лихачёва, если ты считаешь себя "интеллигентом", ты должен знать, кто это такой:  *"Настоящий интеллигент никогда не назовёт себя интеллигентом"*

 Позволю, если покажешь, где я обозначил себя как "интеллигента".

----------


## Ramil

> Так вот ты намекнул, а я задал прямой вопрос.
> Ответа на который пока не вижу.

 С вопросительным знаком в твоём посте было "дальше что?". Тебя интересует развитие событий по моей версии или моё отношение к мерзкой, гнусной, циничной, аморальной, лживой, бесчеловечной политике совета директоров ООО "Соединённые Штаты Америки"?   

> Стаду рабов, конечно, не понять, как же так: взяли и посмели свергнуть, какие дерзкие.

 Кто не скачет - тот москаль! Мы не рабы, рабы не мы! Дада  ::    

> А все потому что историю наши "много читающие" не знают, окромя даты начала\окончания ВМВ (да и это не всегда). Естественный процесс, характеризующий уровень ментального развития общества -случался до появления на карте мира проклятых америкосов. Подкрепленный большим отчаянием ввиду отсутствия подачек с нефти-газа - с этим им, более цивилизованным, повезло не так, как нам.

 Я человек тёмный, плохо образованный, стараюсь, читаю комиксы. Поэтому, пожалуйста, так, чтобы я понял - ещё раз про естественный процесс, который что-то там характеризует и прочие метафоры можно?   

> Так вот спрашиваю еще раз. От этого ИМ хорошо или плохо? Пусть с гипотетической помощью извне - цру, моссада, эскимосов, инопланетят - хоть кого.

 Им, это кому?

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, вот уже и контр-террористическую операцию можно проводить. Легитимненько так. Всё пучком.   
> Ит-ого, а ты вот говоришь информационная война закончилась. Куда там..

 Это не информационная война, а (скорее всего) обычное лицемерие. То есть когда не хотят никого обмануть, а просто соблюсти формальности. Мне это тоже не понравилось, но делать что-то надо.

----------


## Ramil

> Всю интеллигенцию добили ещё до твоего рождения. Новая нескоро вырастет. Немногочисленные отщепенцы вроде меня фона не поменяют.

 Эта реплика действительно достойна интеллигента. Впрочем, в моём понимании, современный интеллигент человек, называющий себя интеллигентом, видится мне в негативной коннотации. Обычно это невостребованный обществом человек с весьма завышенными представлениями о собственной ценности для этого общества. Его необъятный внутренний мир не вмещается в мещанскую действительность "этойстраны". Он читал Солженицина и Коэльо, может быть, баловался Пелевиным, хотя в разговоре подтвердит, что последний - это уже ширпотреб. Давясь, он смотрит артхаус и занимается духовными практиками. При этом, он считает, что в России ещё остались думающие люди - все они (большинство, во всяком случае) - его друзья по фейсбуку. Вернее он - их друг.
Работает он дизайнером, консалтером, финансовым менеджером, айтишником, на худой конец. Совсем уж неудачники - фрилансером. Полезной работы не выдаёт, ибо его талант и необъятный духовный потенциал невостребован. Вместе с этим, он лучше провинциального таксиста знает ответ на сакраментальный вопрос "КАК НАМ ОБУСТРОИТЬ РОССИЮ".
Когда он читает новости, про то, что упал спутник - он радуется. Это особый интеллигентский вид патриотизма такой. Впрочем "патриотизм - последнее прибежище подлецов", ведь так? Ведь "надо жить не по лжи"! Он с упоением читает о всём плохом, что происходит в его стране, а затем старательно, с любовью делает перепосты в фейсбучек или ЖЖшечку, чтобы все видели, как "сраная Рашка катится в сраное говно". 
Впрочем, ты зря думаешь, что всё вышенаписанное - про тебя. Это вообще собирательный образ, ибо ты уже давно сделал свой выбор:   

> Или сделать так, чтобы *ваши* спутники-глонассы не падали... Работы много. Кто был способен - "*убрались из России*".

 Наверное, стоит сказать тебе спасибо. Хоть что-то полезное ты сделал для своей родины, если действительно "был способен" и таки убрался.

----------


## Basil77

> Эта реплика действительно достойна интеллигента. Впрочем, в моём понимании, современный интеллигент человек, называющий себя интеллигентом, видится мне в негативной коннотации. Обычно это невостребованный обществом человек с весьма завышенными представлениями о собственной ценности для этого общества. Его необъятный внутренний мир не вмещается в мещанскую действительность "этойстраны". Он читал Солженицина и Коэльо, может быть, баловался Пелевиным, хотя в разговоре подтвердит, что последний - это уже ширпотреб. Давясь, он смотрит артхаус и занимается духовными практиками. При этом, он считает, что в России ещё остались думающие люди - все они (большинство, во всяком случае) - его друзья по фейсбуку. Вернее он - их друг.
> Работает он дизайнером, консалтером, финансовым менеджером, айтишником, на худой конец. Совсем уж неудачники - фрилансером. Полезной работы не выдаёт, ибо его талант и необъятный духовный потенциал невостребован. Вместе с этим, он лучше провинциального таксиста знает ответ на сакраментальный вопрос "КАК НАМ ОБУСТРОИТЬ РОССИЮ".
> Когда он читает новости, про то, что упал спутник - он радуется. Это особый интеллигентский вид патриотизма такой. Впрочем "патриотизм - последнее прибежище подлецов", ведь так? Ведь "надо жить не по лжи"! Он с упоением читает о всём плохом, что происходит в его стране, а затем старательно, с любовью делает перепосты в фейсбучек или ЖЖшечку, чтобы все видели, как "сраная Рашка катится в сраное говно".

 Почему только современный? Такие всегда были. Васисуалия Лоханкина вспомни.

----------


## Serge_spb

> Я человек тёмный, плохо образованный, стараюсь, читаю комиксы. Поэтому, пожалуйста, так, чтобы я понял - ещё раз про естественный процесс, который что-то там характеризует и прочие метафоры можно?

 Ничем не могу помочь, если не понял. 
Не для тебя написано.

----------


## Ramil

> Ничем не могу помочь, если не понял. 
> Не для тебя написано.

 Странно, конечно. Отвечал, вроде, мне, а написано не для меня. 
В переводе на русский понятный твоя реплика звучит так: "аргументировать свою точку зрения не могу - боюсь обосраться". Хорошо, что хоть понимаешь.

----------


## dtrq

> Ничем не могу помочь, если не понял. 
> Не для тебя написано.

 Ага, для себя написано. Какой такой процесс от отчаяния там начался, где и когда (хотя я догадываюсь, что речь о Европе эпохи Просвещения ) - гадать можно вечно, благо всяческих процессов в истории полно было.

----------


## shnuddy

Some photos of pro-maidan and anti-maidan activists' Maidan propaganda - Photo Albums - News from the UKRAINE
Ukrainian Live TV News from the UKRAINE - Home page
Articles News from the UKRAINE - Articles
Videos News from the UKRAINE - Videos

----------


## Sibiriak

Вечерний гимн России в Луганске 08.04.2014

----------


## Sibiriak

Обращения - Юго-Востока к СОВБЕЗУ ООН. 7.04.2014

----------


## Lampada

> Эта реплика действительно достойна интеллигента. Впрочем, в моём понимании, современный интеллигент человек, называющий себя интеллигентом, видится мне в негативной коннотации. Обычно это невостребованный обществом человек с весьма завышенными представлениями о собственной ценности для этого общества. Его необъятный внутренний мир не вмещается в мещанскую действительность "этойстраны". Он читал Солженицина и Коэльо, может быть, баловался Пелевиным, хотя в разговоре подтвердит, что последний - это уже ширпотреб. Давясь, он смотрит артхаус и занимается духовными практиками. При этом, он считает, что в России ещё остались думающие люди - все они (большинство, во всяком случае) - его друзья по фейсбуку. Вернее он - их друг.
> Работает он дизайнером, консалтером, финансовым менеджером, айтишником, на худой конец. Совсем уж неудачники - фрилансером. Полезной работы не выдаёт, ибо его талант и необъятный духовный потенциал невостребован. Вместе с этим, он лучше провинциального таксиста знает ответ на сакраментальный вопрос "КАК НАМ ОБУСТРОИТЬ РОССИЮ".
> Когда он читает новости, про то, что упал спутник - он радуется. Это особый интеллигентский вид патриотизма такой. Впрочем "патриотизм - последнее прибежище подлецов", ведь так? Ведь "надо жить не по лжи"! Он с упоением читает о всём плохом, что происходит в его стране, а затем старательно, с любовью делает перепосты в фейсбучек или ЖЖшечку, чтобы все видели, как "сраная Рашка катится в сраное говно". 
> Впрочем, ты зря думаешь, что всё вышенаписанное - про тебя. Это вообще собирательный образ, ибо ты уже давно сделал свой выбор: 
> Наверное, стоит сказать тебе спасибо. Хоть что-то полезное ты сделал для своей родины, если действительно "был способен" и таки убрался.

 Да, можно сказать поэзия себе тоже. Всех неугодных одним махом уложил на лопатки. А что-ты предложишь вместо всего, что ты так красочно развенчал, а то я, например,  запутываюсь, когда всё с ног на голову валится.

----------


## Ramil

> Да, можно сказать поэзия себе тоже. Всех неугодных одним махом уложил на лопатки. А что-ты предложишь вместо всего, что ты так красочно развенчал, а то я, например,  запутываюсь, когда всё с ног на голову валится.

 Никого я не развенчивал, просто описал. Я не хочу никого предлагать "вместо". Я хочу, чтобы вышеописанных типов не было вообще, чтобы общество, наконец, проснулось и перестало считать героем нашего времени, "совестью нации" какое-нибудь околобогемное спивающееся или снюхавшееся ничтожество, не сделавшее в своей жизни абсолютно ничего полезного другим людям, но смеющее судить других и поучать. Мало того, что они сами паразитируют на обществе, так они ещё и отравляют умы других своими дешевыми рассуждениями. 
Рабочий с УралВагонЗавода Вася, успешная девочка-менеджер по продажам Маша, да пофиг, тот же водитель маршрутки Ашот вызывают во мне большее уважение, чем вся эта начитанная рафинированная кодла.

----------


## Lampada

> Никого я не развенчивал, просто описал. Я не хочу никого предлагать "вместо". Я хочу, чтобы вышеописанных типов не было вообще, чтобы общество, наконец, проснулось и перестало считать героем нашего времени, "совестью нации" какое-нибудь околобогемное спивающееся или снюхавшееся ничтожество, не сделавшее в своей жизни абсолютно ничего полезного другим людям, но смеющее судить других и поучать. Мало того, что они сами паразитируют на обществе, так они ещё и отравляют умы других своими дешевыми рассуждениями. 
> Рабочий с УралВагонЗавода Вася, успешная девочка-менеджер по продажам Маша, да пофиг, тот же водитель маршрутки Ашот вызывают во мне большее уважение, чем вся эта начитанная рафинированная кодла.

 А тебе можно судить, осуждать, унижать... Странно как-то.

----------


## RedFox

Любо-дорого посмотреть, как бесноватых корёжит. 
Сколько за ними наблюдаю, столько раз моя мысль и подтверждается: «Ведь посты укров и прочих сочувствующих в 8 случаях из 10 даже нет надобности анализировать, достаточно просто оценить общий культурный фон. Люди целенаправленно играют на понижение. Ты им аргументы, а они тебе — «Та вы смотрите, шо москаль несёт! А вот харк тебе в рожу, кацап проклятый! Нацизм он тут, гнида, устроить решил!». Спасибо, всё понятно.» 
РАБЫ, ЖЛОБЫ, ТИТУШКИ, ПУТИНЦЫ, ВАТНИКИ, РАШИСТЫ, ПРОВОКАТОРЫ И ПОЛИТИЧЕСКИЕ ГАСТРОЛЕРЫ, СИНИЕ ОТ НАКОЛОК! НИКОГДА МЫ НЕ БУДЕМ БРАТЬЯМИ, НИ ПО РОДИНЕ, НИ ПО МАТЕРИ! ДО КРЫМА БИЛИ РУССКУЮ СВОЛОЧЬ, А ТЕПЕРЬ БУДЕМ БИТЬ ВТРОЙНЕ! ЧТОБ СЛОВО ТАКОЕ — РОССИЯ — ЗАБЫЛИ! 
...и пошла писать губерния. 
А сколько этих разговоров было. Мол, «вот у меня мама динозавр, а папа армянин — русский я или нет? как череп мерять будете?» История всех расставила по своим местам.

----------


## Lampada

> Любо-дорого посмотреть, как бесноватых корёжит.  ...   История всех расставила по своим местам.

 Всем понятно, что-то страшное вокруг вас происходит... Может, вам легче от затаскивания этого ужаса на МастерRussian или нужно для чего-то...  Не знаю.  Но зачем наших иностранных студентов такой бранью пугать?  Извини, RedFox, но я должна советоваться с Админом, что дальше с такими постами делать.  Я уверена, что они портят репутацию форума. 
Вынуждена закрыть тему, как тему ушедшую в ругательский офф-топик.

----------

